# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество от Котёнка Джу

## Котёнок Джу

*Наверное, каждый человек, когда-нибудь был озарён музой поэзии и сочинил хотя бы одно стихотворение. А после раздумывал над тем, продолжить ли дружбу со стихами или нет. Кто-то находил, что это бестолковое занятие и с легкостью бросал его, кто-то наоборот видел в этом своё призвание и связывал со стихами свою жизнь. Но есть люди, которые так и не решили что им делать и оставили этот вопрос до лучших времён... 
Когда мне было 5 лет я сочинила первое своё стихотворение. Звучало оно так: 

"Солнышко" 
Ручейки бегут, бегут, 
Солнышко нам светит, 
Мы идём с тобою в путь,- 
Хорошо на свете!!! 

Да, вот такое я сочинила тогда стихотворение... Наивное, детское, но пронизанное каким-то удивительным оптимизмом, верой в мечту, в солнце, радость. Теперь мои стихи не такие оптимистичные, потому что наверное изменилась моя жизнь. Раньше она была беззаботной, а сейчас... Но всё равно, друзья, давайте верить в МЕЧТУ, СЧАСТЬЕ, ХОРОШЕЕ БУДУЩЕЕ! 
Здесь я напишу свои стихи, строго их не судите, ведь как говорилось в той сказке: "Я ещё не волшебник, я только учусь"*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*О нём 

А этот волчонок был белого цвета, 
И словно две звездочки светились глаза. 
Казалось, они искали ответа 
За что браконьеры убили отца. 
А я всё стояла и с грустью смотрела, 
На то, как волчица к нему подошла, 
Она рассказать всё ему не сумела 
За что браконьеры убили тогда 
Красивого серого волка Сибири, 
И как не хотел он принять эту смерть, 
Что трудно им жить в этом злом людском мире, 
И что могут они в любой момент умереть. 
Луна освещала деревья и реку, 
И бедный волчонок испытал эту боль, 
Которая гонит отомстить человеку… 
И луне посвятил он свой жалобный вой.

2000 г.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Белый стих 

Белые деревья, белая река, 
Белеют в синем небе резные облака. 
Белый поезд счастья меня с собой возьмёт 
И белый-белый воздух со свистом разорвёт. 
И на перроне белом я с поезда сойду 
И в белом-белом мире я мечты осуществлю 

2000 г*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*МЕЧТА 


В тёмном полуночном свете 
Горит горит звезда мечты, 
И каждый, кто её не видит 
Не знает радости судьбы, 
Мечта нужна всем людям словно 
Крылья птице, зверю глаз. 
Мечтать, мои друзья, учитесь - 
Мечта поможет вам не раз! 
В легенде старой говорится, 
Что был счастливый человек, 
Умел летать он словно птица 
В мечтах своих. В жестокий век 
Мечтал он вообщем не о многом 
Хотел лишь мира и любви, 
Когда забыт он был и Богом 
Мечта смогла его спасти. 
Легенда многому научит - 
Любить, дружить и помогать, 
Но почему с мечтой не дружат, 
Мне не понять, не угадать... 

2003 г*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

***** 

Пушистые ветви ели зелёной 
Лежали на белой земле 
На чистой невинной успокоённой 
Покорной белой зиме 
Снежинки летали, ель одевая 
В прекрасное платье зимы 
И ель, благодарно верхушкой качая, 
Заснула и видела сны… 
Прекрасные сны о юге, о тёплом, 
Там где пальмы живут, 
Там где плещется Чёрное море, 
Где красота и уют. 
И ели казалось, что она пальма 
И то, что солнце над ней 
Во сне наша ель счастливою стала 
Счастливее и веселей. 
И даже проснувшись холодной весною 
Не огорчилась она 
Теперь ель жила одной лишь мечтою 
Из прекрасного зимнего сна. 

2002 г*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*О Жизни 


Как хорошо, как беззаботно было в детстве 
Когда я не жила , а лишь играла 
Когда не знала о несчастье и о бедстве 
И разноцветной бабочкой порхала 
Но всё проходит и промчалось детство 
А вместе с ним и детская наивность 
Живёт со мною юность по соседству 
Весёлая и как сама невинность 
Она пройдёт и постучится зрелость 
А вслед за нею старость подойдёт 
Но есть во мне отчаянная смелость 
Жить, зная, что потом произойдёт. 

2004 г*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Слёзы матерей. 

Что такое слёзы матерей? 
Это боль разлуки долгих дней 
Это радость за своих детей 
За родителей своих и за мужей 
Уважайте их святые слёзы 
Что не замерзают и в морозы 
Слёзы что согреют, приласкают 
От которых злобы снег растает 
Уважайте слезы матерей 
Не забыв о матери своей.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Без названия 

Я иду по берегу морскому 
И доверяю ноги морю голубому 
И море так ласкает их, смывая с ног усталость 
О сколько мне идти по берегу осталось?

2000 г.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*В зелёной тиши, в небесной дали, 
Я вижу сиреневый остров любви 
Мечтаю, мечтаю, и снова не сплю 
Глаза закрываю и тихо шепчу: 
"Мой ангел-хранитель, подарите мечту 
Подайте надежду, я очень молю, 
Внесите мне в жизнь бесконечный экстаз 
И я буду вечно молиться за Вас..." 
Молитву свою повторяю в ночи 
Я слышу плач восковой жгучей свечи, 
Я слышу смех ветра, дыхание звёзд, 
Я слышу скрипучий голос колёс, 
Я слышу признанья в безмерной любви - 
Их дарят друг другу весной соловьи, 
Я слышу стоны продрогшей земли, 
Под покровом лежащей старухи зимы... 
Я слышу пляс листьев в осеннем лесу, 
И всё это я до тебя донесу. 
Ты тоже услышишь таинственный лес, 
Ты тоже услышишь шёпот небес, 
Ты вдруг неожиданно тоже поймёшь 
Разговор двух проснувшихся утром берёз... 
Ты сможешь понять о чём до зари 
Друг другу поют весной соловьи... 
Я знаю, услышишь, я знаю поймёшь, 
Когда ты со мною рядом уснёшь, 
Я буду шептать тебе тихо люблю... 
всю ночь небеса я об этом молю... 

22.08.06*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Когда-нибудь под покровом ночи 
Я к тебе приду, ступая еле слышно... 
Ты меня зови, когда захочешь - 
Я приду, сливаясь с тёмной тишью... 
Когда-нибудь из солнцечного мира 
Я пришлю тебе небесную открытку, 
Поделюсь душевной своей ширью, 
Узелочек сердцем завяжу на нитке... 
Когда-нибудь, проснувшись ясным утром, 
Ты услышишь птичье щебетанье, 
Ты увидишь - появилось чудо, 
Ты не вспомнишь горьких расставаний... 
Я приду, когда весной звенящей, 
Зацветёт единственный подснежник. 
Я приду звездою восходящей, 
Я приду, неся с собою нежность... 
22.08.06*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Был у меня друг Сергей. Очень хороший человек, очень светлый, добрый, романтик по натуре, таких людей как он - мало... Почему был? Его не стало вечером 10 сентября 2006 года. Умер он после тяжёлой долгой болезни. 
Помнится, я приехала к нему в больницу на посещение. Он попросил меня написать стихи. Я написала. Это стихи - его обращение к любимой девушке. Да, я знаю, они написаны непрофессионально, в них много помарок и неточностей, не соблюдены тропы, нарушен ритм. Но у меня тогда рвало душу, я не могла думать обо всех этих деталях. И вот что у меня получилось. 
Серёжа, эти стихи посвящены тебе. Вечная тебе память и моё уважение и любовь. 

Родная, я прошу тебя - не надо 
Являться мне при отблеске заката, 
Хорошая моя, прошу - не стоит, 
Ведь твой приход меня не успокоит, 
Любимая, молю, мне подари покой 
Хоть на секунду дверь ко мне закрой... 
Ты может не поверишь, только скоро 
Я сам ворота райские открою... 
Сестра не знает, лучший друг смеётся 
Но как сказать им, что мне мало остаётся? 
Они не слышат, как в больничной круговерти 
Врачи печально мне твердят о моей смерти 
Бог видит, говорящ мой зодиак 
И от костей до м о з г а весь я Рак. 
Я чаще всё страдаю от отдышки 
Устал играть со смертью в кошки-мышки 
Я убегал от смерти много лет 
Но путь не лёгок, да и сил уж нет 
О чём ты вдруг, малыш, затосковала? 
О девушке, что крепко поддержала? 
О той, которая меня согрела 
Которая любила и жалела? 
Ты разрешишь, когда мы будем вместе 
Спускаться к ней и петь во сне ей песни 
Я знаю, что меня уж не забудет 
И долго думать обо мне порою будет 
Мне больно, что её я оставляю, 
Но жизнь - игра, и в ней я проиграю... 
Мне больно говорить сейчас ей это 
Но рвутся из души слова поэта 
Я не могу её оставить в неведеньи 
О том, что скоро стану просто сноведеньем... 
Ну а сейчас, прошу моя родная 
Дай мне чуть чуть пожить, не зная рая 
Дай мне на миг забыться, ангел милый 
Оставь меня на время... до могилы... 
29.08.2006 г. 

Мне слёз боли не остановить 
Мне себя уже нельзя вернуть 
И не надо никого винить 
Ночь придёт - придётся мне уснуть 
Я тебя не брошу никогда 
Я останусь в сердце у тебя 
Я не дам тебе забыть меня 
Я наверное уже сошёл с ума 
01.09.06 


ты знаешь... я жду... 
Я жду простого ответа... 
Я давно потерялся в общении с ветром... 
Но я всё-равно жду... 
Ты знаешь... скоро кончится осень... 
А мне не увидеть её окончанья... 
Быть может всё это безмерно печально... 
Но жизнь меня словно любовница бросит... 
Мне это известно и я не бегу 
Хоть раньше и часто от проблем убегал 
И главного знаешь ещё не сказал 
Обрывки общения я берегу... 
Мне с каждой минутой всё тяжелее 
Мне боль очень холодно сердце сжимает 
Лекарство уже эту боль не снимает 
Но я не прошу пустых сожалений... 
Я скоро расстаю как снег в твоей жизни 
Я первый? последний? А кто ж это знает? 
Тоска как волна меня накрывает 
От таких странных, пойманных мыслей... 
Мне с каждой секундой труднее понять 
Кто я, где и что будет дальше 
Мне видится в небе кораблик бумажный 
Мне хочется с неба кораблик достать... 
06.09.06 

Горечь разлуки душу сжимает 
Я не смогу улыбаться в ответ 
Хотя она ничего и не знает 
Я не смогу не сказать "Нет" 
Мы не умели ценить наше время 
Не берегли мы последних минут 
Скоро поставлю я ногу в стремя 
Эскодроном на небо меня унесут 
Ты не простишь себя, просто не сможешь 
Ты не забудешь наш тот разговор 
Ты мне цветы на могилу положишь 
И к небу поднимешь плачущий взор... 
Я улыбнусь тебе солнышком тёплым 
Бабье лето закружит звеня... 
Может в последние дни был холодным 
От приближения смерти огня. 
Я не успею сказать всё что думал 
И я прощения не получу 
Я затихаю в жизненном шуме 
И задуваю своей жизни свечу. 
08.09.06 

К смерти привыкнуть, говорят, невозможно. 
Боли, тоски от разлук не измерить. 
Ну почему же это так сложно - 
Любовь вспоминать и снова поверить? 
Поверить в мечту, поверить в признанья 
Поверить в скорейшую встречу друзей, 
Почему же нам память приносит страданья? 
Почему смерть боимся и не миримся с ней? 
Мы страшимся не смерти, мы страшимся разлуки, 
Мы до боли боимся остаться одни. 
От страха заламываем бледные руки, 
Боимся уснуть - ведь снятся нам сны. 
Мы боимся, что больше не встретим такого, 
Мы боимся, что с болью не справиться нам, 
Мы боимся и плачем снова и снова, 
Если смерти повестка пришла в гости к нам. 
Улыбнись дорогая, пойми - я же рядом! 
Я не ушёл, не исчез не пропал! 
Пусть больше меня не согреешь ты взглядом, 
Но помни, что я свободы искал. 
Ты знай, мне легко, я не страдаю! 
Ты знай, я отмучался и мне хорошо! 
Я ветром свободным над миром летаю! 
А ночью звездою смотрю я в окно! 
Ты знай, что я помню, ты верь что мы вместе, 
Не плачь дорогая, себя не жалей!!! 
Ты вспомни о счастье из далёкого детства... 
И дорогою жизни шагай веселей!!! 
08.09.2006 г.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*А это очень старые стихотворения, даже не помню каким годом они датируются. 

*** 

Боль и потеря, слепая горечь, 
Это ужасно - не буду спорить. 
Но вещи есть хуже любого несчастья, 
Это зависть чужому, чужому счастью. 
И снова зависть разбивает и рушит 
Чужие жизни, надежды, души! 
И снова сдаются, побороть не пытаясь 
Эту злую старуху, чёрную зависть... 
А надо бороться, шагать вперёд смело! 
А надо бороться за правое дело! 
А надо сминать эту странную слабость, 
Которую как-то назвали Зависть. 

*** 

Идут по городу Влюблённые, 
Счастливые, красивые собой, 
Своей любовью окрылённые, 
Своею сбывшейся мечтой... 
И фонари огнями сонными 
Горят и освещают путь, 
И хорошо Им быть влюблёнными, 
И всё же страшно Им чуть-чуть... 
Боятся, что любовь незримо, 
Как поезд сломанный во тьме, 
Блеснув надеждой, пройдёт мимо, 
Представив Их самим себе. 
Ну, а пока аллеи тёмные, 
И светлая дорожка от луны... 
Идут по городу Влюблённые, 
Боясь и радуясь любви! 

*** 

Потеряла, навек потеряла 
Беззаботность я детства шального, 
Не играю, как раньше играла 
А потери жду снова и снова... 
Ледяною рукой сжато сердце, 
Темнота покрывает мой разум. 
Кто столкнулся однажды со смертью, 
Не забудет о ней ни разу. 
Я боюсь хоть на миг затеряться 
Я боюсь хоть на миг потерять 
Я хочу хоть чуток посмеяться 
Но опять начинаю страдать. 
Хоть на миг исчезаешь и снова 
С т р а х меня с головой накрывает 
Я со смертью столкнулась условно 
В жизни ведь и такое бывает... 
Я боюсь потерять тебя милый, 
Я боюсь без тебя здесь остаться, 
Лучше быть уж с тобою в могиле, 
Чем одной без тебя проскитаться... 
Чёрной тучей во мне мысли кружат, 
Я не знаю, как от них избавляться 
Милый мой ты один мне лишь нужен 
Милый мой мне б с тобой лишь остаться. 
Мне не нужно одной много счастья 
И немного мне тоже не нужно 
Потому что лишь ты моё счастье 
Лишь с тобой мне не страшно не скучно. 
Я люблю тебя, и ты это знаешь, 
Берегу каждый миг наших встреч, 
Никогда ты не потеряешь - 
Я себя постараюсь сберечь...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Привет - привет. Вот ещё мои стихотворения и, по традиции, небольшое предисловие: 

Был у меня период этим летом, когда я писала стихи не от себя, не от женского лица, а от мужского. Связано это с тесным общением с лучшим другом, романтиком по натуре, с его рассказами и настроением. У меня тогда был какой-то творческий прорыв. Рождались идеи, мысли, слова сами складывались в строки, получалась рифма... Не судите строго, стихи на самом деле достаточно нескладные, но у меня нет привычки скрывать свои неудачи. Кроме того, мне кажется кто-то в них может найти что-то своё, родное. 
В общем, прошу. 

Скучаешь, ждешь, сидишь одна… 
Его никак ты не поймешь… 
Ведь ты похоже влюблена… 
В твоих глазах мелькает страх… 
И руки очень горячи… 
Ты хочешь рядом быть лишь с ним… 
И от боли хоть кричи… 
Но он не слышит ничего, 
Он занят собственной потерей… 
И вашу странную любовь – 
Ни чем в жизни не измерить… 
13.06.2006 г. 


**** 

Я не бесчувственный, я не холодный, 
Я просто замерзший без ласки и тепла… 
Я не безрадостный, я не свободный, 
Я просто заблудший среди холодного огня… 

Я не без веры, не без надежды, 
Не без любви я просто устал. 
Я просто запутался, я просто забылся… 
Я просто куда-то давно опоздал… 

Я просто не помню, я просто не знаю, 
Я просто не видел настоящей любви… 
Но я её чувствовал, я её видел, 
Но я в неё верил, я ею жил…. 
19.06.2006 г. 


**** 

Безумие, какой-то ураган… 
Ты ворвалась без спроса в моё сердце… 
И в голове моей теперь туман, 
И не могу найти себе я места… 

Ты солнца луч, ты яркая звезда… 
Ты клад таинственных и дальних берегов… 
Ты убиваешь без оружия меня, 
Ты завсегдатай беспокойных моих снов… 

Я может быть сошел с ума конечно… 
Но не смогу забыть я никогда, 
Как в миг меня ты одарив надеждой, 
Украла моё сердце у меня…. 
19.06.2006 г. 


**** 

Ты девочка осенняя, ты девочка дождя… 
Ты девочка красивая и я люблю тебя… 
Ты такая страстная, ты жжёшь меня огнём… 
Ты такая светлая, и ночью словно днём... 
С тобой не страшно, милая, идти туннелем тёмным… 
Когда всё началось? Да, я уже не помню… 
Я помню, лишь момент, как ты открыла дверцу… 
Тихо, не стучась, открыла дверцу в сердце… 
Прошу останься в нём, прошу запрись навечно... 
Гори всегда огнём и не сожги конечно… 
19.06.2006 г. 


**** 

Я умер? Или ты мне снишься? 
Но ведь ангелы бывают только там… 
Наверное, я всё же умер… 
И иду по чьим-то я следам… 
Я умер? Или ты мне снишься? 
Но этот сон прекрасен… 
Пусть будет вечно этот сладкий сон… 
Я знаю то, что змей опасен… 
Но я уже твоей любовью искушён… 
Мой ангел, дьявол мой прекрасный, 
О змей мой искуситель и мой Бог… 
С тобой на край бы света я пошел не раз бы, 
Пошел бы, если б только мог… 
Но моя судьба – она иная… 
Мне совсем другая суждена… 
Она прекрасная, красивая – я знаю, 
Но влечёшь… влечёшь сильнее ты меня… 
Не зря ведь говорят «Запретный плод он сладок» 
И говорят ещё «Любовь чума»… 
Но знай, что среди множества разгадок… 
Останешься загадкой навсегда… 
19.06.2006 г. 

**** 

Прости меня за странную любовь… 
Прости, что не могу любить слабее… 
За то, что стала гостем моих снов… 
За то, что я теперь тобою болею… 
За то, что не могу себя порой сдержать… 
И часто бью словами прямо в сердце… 
За то, что я с тобой и не с тобой… 
За то, что часто говорю о смерти… 
Прости, что я такой не смелый часто… 
За то, что множество ошибок совершил… 
Прости и помни то, что счастье – 
Когда кого-то в жизни ты Простил… 
20.06.2006 г.*

----------


## Волдед

Опа!!! Красотища т о какая!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*В продолжение предыдущего цикла...

**** 

Сердце бешено бьётся… 
Сердце куда-то снова рвётся … 
Сердце бедное моё, больное… 
Объясните люди, что со мною? 
Я не был в жизни никогда ранимым, 
Я любил давно и был любимым… 
Но боль потери сделала холодным, 
Я думал, что на век теперь свободный. 
Но что же, что же вдруг со мной случилось? 
Почему же сердце вновь забилось? 
Почему теперь так беспокойно? 
Хорошо и в то же время больно? 
Что наделал я? Зачем впустил любовь? 
Зачем заставил вновь бежать шальную кровь? 
Зачем я снова себя раню? 
Помогите, я сам себя не понимаю… 
20.06.2006 г. 

Что было для меня когда-то важным, 
Что я зачем-то так ценил однажды… 
Все стало в миг, вдруг для меня не нужным… 
Прошу не покидай… 
Дари мне свою «дружбу»… 
Я знаю нам не суждено быть вместе… 
Не быть нам вместе в странном королевстве… 
Я знаю что ты просто будешь рядом… 
Ты просто будешь согревать мне душу взглядом… 
20.06.2006 г. 


**** 

Ты всё пройдёшь, все тяжкие ненастья. 
Ты все простишь, все тяжкие грехи. 
Ты всё получишь радость или счастье. 
Ты всё забудешь, но только не стихи... 
Ты просто знай, что рядом есть поддержка, 
Ты просто не отказывай ни в чём, 
Ты просто помни как с улыбкой нежной 
Мы говорили просто ни о чём. 
Ты просто позови, и я услышу. 
Ты просто жди, и я к тебе вернусь. 
Ты просто верь, что в жизненную нишу 
Не спустится ни разу больше грусть. 
Жизнь - сложная бывает временами, 
Жизнь - это факел огненный в ветрах. 
Я просто знаю, то что рядом с нами 
Ни разу не пройдёт бездушный страх. 
Мы будем сильными, мы справимся конечно, 
Мы сможем выстоять и вновь вперёд пройти. 
Ты просто знай, ЛЮБОВЬ с тобой навечно... 
Ты просто помни... Помни и люби... 
03.07.2006 г. 

**** 

В самый дальний угол сердца 
Загоняю боль свою, 
От неё уж мне не деться, 
От тоски я не сбегу. 

Я наверно слишком слабый, 
И забыть не в силах вновь, 
Как, увидев лучик славы, 
Позабыл я про любовь. 

Я бросался с головою 
В неотложные дела, 
Хоть и обещал с тобою 
Проводить всё время я. 

А теперь один остался, 
Вроде всё я получил, 
Но богатство мне не в радость. 
Славы жгут меня лучи... 

Я хочу, чтоб ты вернулась, 
Я сумел бы стать другим. 
Чтоб снова рядом ты проснулась, 
Со мною рядом, а не с ним... 
24.08.06 


Как же я тебя любил, Родная! 
Я готов был для Тебя летать. 
Я звёзды с неба доставал, не зная, 
Что в миг могу Тебя навечно потерять. 
Я жил одной единственной мечтою, 
Лишь для Тебя одной дарил тепло, 
Я был в Тебя влюблён, и лишь с Тобою 
Я побеждал души печаль и зло. 
Ты для меня была звездой надежды! 
Ты стала для меня святейшим божеством, 
И всё что было между нами прежде, 
Мне не забыть сегодня и потом. 
Я знаю, Милая, когда-нибудь на небе 
Соединим мы руки и пройдём 
По лестнице из радуги, не внемля 
Беде, слезам и горечи о том. 
Что без Тебя прожил я дни безумья 
Теряя всё что нажили с тобой... 
Свеча горит и дарит мне раздумья 
О том что скоро встретишься со мной 
24.08.06 

**** 

Ночь... мы шагаем вместе по проспекту, 
Шумят машин колёса и мёрзнут провода... 
Ну как понять мне солнышко что больше тебя нету? 
Ну как смириться с тем что будет так всегда? 

Воспоминания мои вновь душу обжигают, 
и в голове проносятся обрывки снов, 
И друзья меня порой не понимают 
Что не могу забыть я про любовь... 

Они мне говорят: "Забудь про боль, Серёга, 
Ты отпусти её, свободу ей отдай"... 
Мне легче не становится нисколько, 
И каждый вечер я смотрю в таинственную даль 

Ты знаешь может быть однажды я забуду... 
Ты знаешь может я себя когда-нибудь прощу... 
Но никогда любить другую так не буду. 
И ни за что тебя не отпущу! 
25.08.06*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Волдед*,

Страюсь, солнце )) Жду от тебя отзыв и конструктивную критику )))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Строго не судите, это просто мысли сложенные в корявую рифму )))) 

Без устали пишу я о любви, 
Без страха в жизнь гляжу свою былую, 
Без негатива сложены стихи, 
И только по ночам одна тоскую... 
Наверное не всем понять дано 
Скупой слезы от одиночества печали, 
Не все дано сказать "Мне всё-равно" - 
Хотели же сказать, но промолчали. 
Поддержка близких, родственников, друга 
Она нужна всегда, любому, всем, 
Когда на сердце заметает вьюга, 
Сугробы оставляя от проблем. 
Я помогать стремлюсь и через жизнь 
Я проношу свою любовь к мечте, 
И броситься порой хочу я вниз, 
Но впоминаю в сразу о тебе. 
Я помню твои карие глаза, 
Я помню нежных рук прикосновенья... 
Я вспоминаю и вновь катится слеза 
От горького о прошлом сожаленья. 
Я не смогла, я снова не смогла 
Помочь самой себе, когда тебя теряла! 
Зачем тогда жила не для себя? 
Зачем забыв себя другим я помогала? 
Мне грустно? Или это ностальгия? 
Душе легко? Иль всё же тяжело? 
Я не терплю порою своего бессилья, 
Но душу вновь снегами замело. 
Не знаешь для чего тебе пишу я? 
Зачем твою я душу тормошу? 
Свою печаль сейчас же отгоню я 
Но только знай... я всё ещё люблю. 
22.11.2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ко Дню Матери. 

В рутине каждодневной бытия 
Нам свойственно о близких забывать, 
Но как же можно забывать, друзья, 
Про ту, что ближе нет, про мать? 
Ведь только мама может так любить, 
Ведь лишь она умеет вечно ждать, 
И, знаете, нетрудно позвонить 
И пару слов про жизнь свою сказать, 
Всего два слова "Мама, здравствуй!" 
И на душе ей станет так тепло, 
И нет на свете большего богатства, 
Чем мамы верное, уютное плечо. 
Давайте будет помнить мы о тех, 
Кто дал нам жизнь, воспитывал, растил, 
Давайте им дарить счастливый смех, 
Здоровья, счастья и немного сил. 
23.11.2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Я прощу, мне надо только время. 
Я прощу, когда придёт любовь. 
Знаю, будут в жизни перемены. 
Знаю, то что не вернёшься вновь... 
Я прощу все страшные удары, 
Я прощу, но буду вспоминать... 
Ты судьбой мне послан был недаром, 
И тебя всегда я буду ждать. 
Я смирюсь с твоею новой жизнью, 
Я приму твою любовь к другой, 
Пусть мне будет горько и обидно, 
Потому что больше ты не мой... 
Я стерплю, я не ударю в спину, 
Я не буду требовать любви. 
Я тобой не буду уж любима, 
Хоть зови обратно, не зови... 
Наш костер любви горит как прежде, 
Только ты не выдержал тепла. 
Ты ушёл, остались лишь надежды. 
Я осталась у костра одна... 
Только знай, его гасить не стану, 
Мне приятно прошлого тепло, 
И любить тебя не перестану, 
Потому что для меня ты в жизни - всё. 
Может быть когда-нибудь однажды, 
Вспомнишь ты одну девчонку вновь, 
И поймёшь что думать надо дважды 
Если речь заходит про любовь. 
А пока летишь ты к новой жизни, 
Не замечая никого вокруг... 
И горят написаные письма, 
Вырываясь из замёрзших рук. 
Ты лети, летай рядом с лучами, 
Но о солнце помни вечно ты, 
Можно крылья опалить случайно. 
И упасть, разбившись об мечты. 
Знай, что если что-нибудь случиться, 
Если вдруг ты встретишься с бедой, 
Ты со мною сможешь созвониться, 
Я пройду через беду с тобой. 
Я помочь быть может не сумею, 
Но смогу тебя я поддержать, 
Потому что я любить умею, 
И ещё умею я прощать... 

Март, 2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Посвящается брату: 


В ночи проснулась я как от удара 
Перед глазами пронеслась картина 
Пожар, обломки старого металла 
От светофора, что снесло машиной 
В душе моей вдруг все перемешало 
Меня обуял бесконечный страх 
"Его не стало!" -всё во мне кричало 
Случилось то, что видела я в снах 
Я ущипнуть себя стараюсь незаметно 
Мне хочется проснутьться но опять 
Отчётливо я слышу голос медный 
"Его не стало! Что тут не понять?" 
Я знаю, надо просто позвонить 
Я знаю, надо просто убедиться 
Я знаю, этого не может быть 
Ну не могло такое с ним случиться 
Быть может это всё же сон 
Как верить хочется, что это лишь приснилось 
Беру рукой дрожащей телефон 
Звоню, чтоб дело это прояснилось. 
Но недоступен дорогой мне абонент 
Звоню второй раз и опять все то же 
И вновь встает перед глазами тот момент 
И страх мурашкой бегает по коже. 
Ту ночь забыть мне не удастся никогда 
Свой страх, смятенье, как душа кричала 
Она кричала, хоть не верила ей я 
"Его не стало, его сейчас не стало!" 
24.11.2006

Брату 

Пустота в сердце, боль 
И слеза на ладонь - 
Вот и всё, что осталось от брата, 
Помню сон, 
Как пылал от взрыва огонь, 
И как ты говорил мне когда-то: 
"Знай сестрёнка, что ты - 
Воплощенье мечты, 
Ты - одна моя в жизни отрада. 
Ты - надежды мои, 
Ты - сиянье зведы, 
Отражение солнца заката..." 
"Я тебя не забуду никогда-никогда! 
И нету в жизни больше утраты! 
Я люблю лишь тебя, 
Одного навсегда.." - 
Я шепчу на могиле у брата... 

май, 2006 

Посвящается брату 

Он ушёл, не погиб, он где-то рядом сейчас.. 
Всё одно на двоих от рожденья у нас - 
День рождения, жизнь, одежда, еда, 
Общей радость была и общей беда. 

Мы с тобой душа в душу почти двадцать лет, 
Мы с тобой рука об руку, нога в ногу, след в след... 
Для меня ты был ближе, роднее чем мать... 
Хотя не могла она мне близкою стать... 

Объясни мне, Серёжка, как такое случилось? 
Как, за что, почему опасения сбылись? 
Почему ты оставил меня здесь одну? 
Год две-тысячи-пятый ежедневно кляну 

Знай, братишка, что ты постоянно во мне, 
Ты на небе живёшь, я - за тебя на земле, 
Я с тобой, ты со мной - мы рядом друг с другом... 
А на сердце щемит, и в душе моей вьюга. 

22.12.2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

**** 
Я буду снегом, буду льдом, 
Я буду чистою водою, 
Я буду пламенным огнём, 
Я буду горькою слезою, 
Я буду жарким солнцем греть, 
Я буду звёздочкой мерцать, 
Я буду о любви вам петь, 
В беде ВСЕМ буду помогать.... 

май, 2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Не самое удачное стихотворение, но поскольку неудачи свои я не скрываю, то и его помещу здесь* 

*Ты сладко спишь, я сон твой охраняю, 
Рукой вожу по золотистым волосам, 
О чём я думаю, о чём сейчас мечтаю, 
Чего хочу я, не знаю сам. 
Ты видишь сон и, улыбаясь, морщишь нос, 
Рукой к кому-то прикасаешься во сне, 
И кажется, что на губах застыл вопрос 
Кому задать его ты хочешь? Может мне? 
Хотел бы знать я, что тебе приснилось. 
Хотел бы угадать я твой вопрос.. 
Ты расскажи мне, что во сне случилось. 
Ты расскажи мне, что во сне стряслось. 
Когда проснёшься ты, меня не будет рядом, 
Обняв подушку, посидишь во тьме. 
Я раз последний приласкаю тебя взглядом, 
Уйду, тебя оставив в тишине. 
Ты не скучай по мне, приду я очень скоро, 
Тебя при встрече крепко обниму, 
В ответ ты приласкаешь меня взором, 
И твой вопрос я неожиданно пойму. 
Отвечу я улыбкой молчаливо, 
Для ответа на вопрос твой слов не надо. 
Любовь порой бывает так красива, 
Когда понять друг друга можно с полувзгляда! 
30.11.2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ох, ну вот меня "переклинило" писать стихи от мужского лица... но что поделаешь... 

Улыбнись, мне это очень нужно 
Подари мне счастье на минутку 
Почему тебе сегодня скуШно? 
Кто сыграл с тобою злую шутку? 
Почему в твоих глазах бездонных 
Светится тревога и обида? 
Много провела ночей бессонных 
От меня и это ведь не скрыто 
Ты пытаешься украдкою рукою 
С глаз смахнуть хрустальную слезу 
Хочешь посижу часок с тобою? 
Хочешь тебе сказку расскажу? 
В этой сказке есть прекрасное начало 
И конец прекрасен в ней и продолженье 
Ну, малыш, скажи, полегче стало? 
Поднялось твоё ли настроенье? 
Не молчи, мне беспокойно очень 
Хоть словечко мне в ответ скажи 
Ты уснула? Ну спокойной ночи 
Спи малышка, очень сладко спи...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Я вообще не пью... Но день рождения у подруги... друзья... задушевный разговор... Белый мускат Красный Камень"+Martini Exstra Dry+Issabella+глоток Советского+200 гр. водки +почти бессонная ночь... и вот результат: 


И бабочки цветные летят перед глазами 
И в голове туман-бодун тихонько бродит 
"НЕ ПЕРЕМЕШИВАЙ НАПИТКИ" - говорила мама 
Слова её из головы всё не выходят 
Скажите, люди, как послать похмелье на...? 
Скажите что поможет мне от боли в голове? 
Как хряпну я пивка с душевного размаху 
И станет чуть полегче, поприятней мне 


Воть. Конечно пивка хряпнуть не удалось, на работе сидела - но кофе попила...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Есть у меня ещё одно увлечение. Люблю поздравлять людей с праздниками в стихотворной форме ))) Вот мои СТИХОПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ 

Пусть солнце светит Вам всегда, 
Пусть будет смех Ваш всем на радость, 
Пусть в круговерти бытия 
Вам жизнь приносит только сладость! 
Желаю Вам друзей побольше, 
Удачи, радости, тепла! 
Пусть жизнь течёт как можно дольше, 
Успеха Вам желаю я. 
Ваш День Рожденья - это праздник, 
Так веселитесь в этот день 
А боль, обиды и ненастья 
Врагам отдайте насовсем! 
23.11.2006 


Пусть в этот день промозглый и усталый 
Вам светит солнце счастья из-за тучи 
Пусть поздравлений вам придёт не мало 
И пусть подарков вам подарят кучу 
Порадуйтесь сегодня за себя 
Ведь в этот день Вас жизнь нам подарила 
Пусть будут рядом близкие друзья 
Пусть всё вокруг сегодня будет милым! 
24.11.2006 


Твой День Рожденья шумит непогодой, 
Но наверное так суждено - 
Всем известен ноябрь мокротой 
Или снегом летящим в окно. 
Мы здоровья тебе пожелаем, 
И удачи желаем сполна! 
Как прекрасно, что мы тебя знаем! 
Оставайся собою всегда! 
Пусть за долгие-долгие годы 
Не разлюбишь ты свой День Рожденья! 
И пусть ноябрь своей непогодой 
Не испортит тебе настроенье! 
28.11.2006 


Пусть солнце светит только Вам сегодня! 
Пусть улыбается лишь Вам сегодня мир! 
Желаю Вам удачи и здоровья, 
В преодоленьи трудностей желаю сил, 
Желаю Вам успеха в жизни личной, 
А так же на работе и в делах, 
И пусть всё сложится у Вас отлично, 
Пусть недостаток будет во врагах! 
Я поздравляю с праздником счастливым. 
За Вас сегодня буду пить до дна, 
Пусть будет все вокруг приятно-милым, 
И пусть от радости кружится голова! 
29.11.2006*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*ВОЙНА 

Война – какое страшное слово. 
Война, смерть и горе, 
И льются слёзы снова и снова 
По погибшему герою… 
Вот обезумевшая мать 
Ничком на гроб упала 
И всё кричит: «Не отпущу 
Тебя, сынок мой малый!» 
Вот плачет девушка, - она 
Ждала родного друга 
Но отняла его война, 
Проклятая старуха… 
Стоят, поникнув головой 
Солдатские друзья, 
И кружат мыслей целый рой 
Но общая одна 
Не отпускает не на миг, 
Всё мечется она: 
«Ну почему же он погиб, 
Ну почему не я?!» 
Война страшнее нет её, 
Лишь боль она несёт, 
И победителей в ней нет, 
Лишь в сердце чёрный лёд. 
Лёд от потерь, который мы 
Не в силах растопить. 
НЕ НАДО, ЛЮДИ, ВОЕВАТЬ, 
УЧИТЕСЬ МИРНО ЖИТЬ!!!

2003 г.

Посвящение ветеранам 

Они вернулись из боёв кровавых 
Не все и с покалеченной душой. 
И всех их называю Мамой, Папой, 
И имена пишу их с буквы я большой... 

И не понять мне никогда наверно, 
Что уваженья должного не отдают 
Все те, кого спасли от смерти верной, 
Всем тем, которые ещё живут. 

Они стреляли в 20 лет неполных! 
Они глотали кровь, песок и снег! 
Превозмогая боль и слыша только стоны, 
Забыли то, что есть весёлый смех! 

Сегодня позабыты эти люди. 
И словно призраки, в гогочущей толпе 
Они бредут навстречу мрачной сути, 
Не требуя внимания к себе... 

Ради чего боролись и убиты? 
Чтоб шестьдесят всего лишь лет спустя, 
Они детьми своими были позабыты... 
Как же горько это понимать, друзья. 


Посвящение ветеранам 2 

Вы тропами военными ходили, 
Вы знали ту кровавую войну, 
Мы же Вас бесстыдно позабыли, 
Войну воспринимаем как игру, 
Вы были ранены и ноет Ваше тело, 
Душа с ним Ваша в унисон кричит! 
Мы ж слышать не хотим про это дело, 
Считая, что у Нас сильне болит. 
Мы не хотим узнать о Вас всей правды, 
Нам веселиться хочется, Нам лень! 
И в этом перед Вами виноваты 
Десятки, сотни, тысячи людей!!! 
Я опускаюсь перед Вами на колени 
И о прощении за всех за Нас молю, 
За Всё, что сделали для Нас Вы, Ветераны, 
С слезами на глазах благодарю! 


*** 
Я ненавижу войну, 
Я ненавижу драки, 
Не понимаю подобные игры. 
Но как любят люди, 
Подобно собакам, 
Лаяться злобно или плаксиво! 

В магазине старушки, 
Как малые дети, 
Кричат и ругаются и всё нне о чём! 
Быть может наскучило 
Дома сидеть им? 
Вот и пришли повеселиться чуток? 

А может быть помнят 
Те голодные годы 
Военной поры, что мне так непонятна? 
И даже теперь кричат: 
"За свободу 
Боролись за вашу, пропустите солдата!!!" 

И нам не понять, 
Почему же старушки 
Так отчаянно бьются за ерунду, 
Но ерунда ли 
Хлеба краюшка? 
Как можно назвать ерундою еду??? 

Ненавижу войну 
И помочь не умею 
Ветеранам, которые нам помогли. 
Ветеранам, которые 
Дали свободу 
Нам, своим детям, чтобы жить мы могли... 

2004 г.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Звоном лазурным ты рассмеёшься, 
Тихо и нежно ко мне ты прижмёшься, 
Не бойся, родная, тебя я не брошу, 
Хоть я не плохой и не хороший. 
Просто любовь внезапно пришла, 
Просто нежданно я встретил тебя, 
Нежность души подарила ты мне, 
Я же отдал своё сердце тебе... 

ну это так - экспронт. иногда на меня находит. Ну люблю я писать от мужского лица*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Не сложилось у меня с Буриме - 
Не могу писать по заданию, 
И стихи мои сложены все 
По вдохновению и по призванию. 

Предновогодняя нас суета 
Закружила снежинками яркими! 
И пусть в пробках застряла Москва, 
Одарю Вас, друзья, подарками! 

Я на форуме Вашем на так давно, 
Поимённо не всех ещё знаю. 
Но всех я с праздником всё-равно 
С удовольствием поздравляю!!! 

Я желаю Вам счастья восторженно, 
Пусть здоровье Вас не покидает, 
Пусть любовью Вас заворожено 
Новый год весь год окрыляет!!! 

Пусть друзья всегда будут рядом, 
Пусть уют не покинет ваш дом, 
Пусть зима белоснежным нарядом 
Вас согреет незимним теплом!!! 

Пусть всегда будет повод, друзья 
Нам для встречи и для веселья!!! 
Пусть вокруг летает мечта, 
Пусть удача собой всё постелит!!! 

Мне так радостно, что я вместе с Вами 
Проведу светлый праздник зимы!!! 
Я надеюсь что будем друзьями 
Навсегда друг для друга ВСЕ мы!!!*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ты в мыслях моих, ты в сердце моём 
Ты клад золотой, ты - жаркий огонь 
Мы далеки друг от друга, но всё же вдвоём 
А снежинка расстает, упав на ладонь 

В моём городе снег заметает проспекты 
А в твоём нету льда и солнце теплей 
Но в любви расстояний огромных ведь нету 
Мы её сохраним и мы встретимся, верь 

Я на улицу выйду в рубашке одной 
И хоть зябко и сыро - я не замёрзну 
Мне не холодной быть любимой тобой 
(Стихи я пишу ужасно, несносно)*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Кроме стихов я ещё и рассказы пишу. Редко. 
вот один из... 

Память. 


«Дождь… Целый день льёт дождь. Я сижу на кресле и смотрю фотоальбом. Листаю его быстро, почти не останавливая взгляд на снимках. Так всегда. Не люблю я смотреть на фотографии – там всё неестественно: один стоит на одной ноге и тщетно изображает из себя цаплю, другой стоит и ест мороженное, при этом 
кося глаза в объектив, третья эротично выгнувшись, опирается на спинку стула. Боже, у меня все друзья придурки или это я отсталая? В конце альбома две фотографии, обведённые в чёрную рамку. Ребёнок, изображённый на них не умер и не погиб. Он просто исчез. Для всех… 
На одном снимке ей едва исполнилось шесть лет. Она пухленькая, улыбчивая, радостно-наивная и беспечная. Голубое платьице, красный мячик, два смешных зелёных банта на макушке. Всё такое весёлое и беззаботное. Ещё бы, она ещё маленькая, ей ещё ничего не известно, у неё ещё всё только начинается. Второй снимок… Он мне дороже… Дороже потому, что я её такую меньше знала, и теперь всё труднее и труднее восстановить в памяти то её тогдашнее состояние… Какое состояние? Да самое необычное. Состояние счастья и влюблённости. Ей двенадцать лет. Тот самый возраст когда все ребята вокруг красивые, а все девушки – потенциальные соперницы. Нет, она вовсе не уродина, но и красавицей тоже не назовёшь. Видимо, ещё не пришло то время, когда девушка ЖАЖДЕТ за собой как следует следить, красить ногти, «штукатурить» лицо. Она похожа на неуклюжего, глупого щенка - хочется полаять на кого-нибудь, дабы показать свою силу, свою «взрослость», а из глотки вырывается отвратительное «авввь-аввь». Она хотела большого и чистого чувства, но рано было ещё влюбляться. Только она об этом не знала… 

Влюбилась она неожиданно для себя… В своего соседа. Парню тогда уже стукнуло 20 лет, но, несмотря на это, у них получилось довольно-таки любопытное общение. Познакомились они с утра во дворе, гуляя с собаками. 
Казалось бы как может быть такое? Разница почти 9 лет, а общались на равных… Не знаю, может он был ей подстать? Так или иначе, она им заболела. С утра смотрела в окно и выжидала когда он выйдет из подъезда, а потом сама со скоростью света одевалась и вылетала во двор, только для того, чтобы сказать «Привет…» и посмотреть ему в глаза. Ради каких-то 10-20 секунд. Хотя тогда они, возможно, казались вечностью. Потом правда как-то ситуация изменилась. Они выходили из своих квартир одновременно, Лёшка давал ей два 
дружеских пинка, говорил «Привет сосёдка!» и, весело гогоча, выходил на улицу. Она счастливая выбегала за ним. Если раньше они гуляли вместе не больше 5 минут, то сейчас она гуляла с ним по часу. Часто опаздывала в 
школу, однажды даже прогуляла из-за него. Одним словом, ей снесло крышу окончательно. Она им бредила, ночью не спала, постоянно смотрела в окно, а если слышала шаги на лестничной клетке, бежала посмотреть в глазок. Как же это глупо… Но она этого не понимала, никого не хотела слушать… она только мечтала о нём… Их отношения трудно было назвать даже приятельскими. Она ненавязчиво навязывалась в его компанию, он развлекал себя тем, что рассказывал ей совершенно нереальные истории или чаще всего прикалывался 
над ней. Так продолжалось год. Потом лето, каникулы, поездка за границу, счастливые родители, надеющиеся, что за лето у их дочери пройдет это сумасшествие. Но по приезду обратно в Москву, она обнаружила, что он ждал её, что он хочет её видеть, что он скучал. В его глазах светилось и удивление, и восхищение, так сильно она изменилась. Но изменилась она только внешне, а в душе оставалась всё тем же глупым щенком, потерявшим 
голову от любви. Правда теперь она чувствовала, что тепло исходит не только от неё, но и от него. Он не мог скрывать своих чувств, хотя делал это с особой тщательностью. Всё выдавали глаза… Лучистые, тёплые, серые глаза. Осень, а затем и пришедшая зима пролетели незаметно. Всё оставалось неизменным: прогулки с собаками, разговоры, смех… Исчезли только приколы и шутки в её адрес… 
Пришёл апрель, солнечный и такой беспечно-радостный. Она вставала с первыми лучами солнца и выходила гулять с собакой, он же, увидев её в окно, выходил к ней только для того чтобы увидеть её счастливые глаза и улыбку. То, что он её действительно любит, он сказал двадцать четвёртого числа. Не мог он больше скрывать этого. Так он ей и сказал. Только зря сказал… На следующий день его не стало… 
Что было потом?.. Несколько месяцев она не верила, что его больше не будет, она верила в несбыточное: что он вернётся и всё будет хорошо. Даже на похоронах не понимала, что он погиб и всё кончено. Поняла осенью, когда ежедневные утренние прогулки с собакой настойчиво напоминали ей о нём. А потом она исчезла… Многие заметили её нет, но… всем было всё - равно. 
Прошло уже почти пять лет. Я всё время вспоминаю о них. Вернуть мне их нельзя. Не могу сказать, что мне нужно их вернуть. Нет. Её мне возвращать не стоит. А вот он… Я думаю о нём постоянно, каждый день задаюсь вопросом «А что было, если бы он не погиб?» Наверное, я бы не разучилась смеяться, у меня было бы много друзей. Мы бы с ним конечно же расстались. Но только разлучила бы нас не смерть. Мне было бы легче если бы он просто бросил меня самым подлым образом, ушёл бы или бы сказал что пошутил тогда в апреле, сказав, что любит меня. Но он погиб. И забрал с собой моё детство, мой смех, мою веру в счастье. Он забрал её – счастливую, глупую девчонку потерявшую голову от первой любви. Ну почему? Для кого то любовь, влюблённость – это бесконечное счастье, а для меня эти два понятия неразрывно связаны со смертью. Конечно, у меня потом были ребята, но чувств к ним не было. И все так или иначе погибли в автокатастрофах… Также как и Лёшка. Я перестала верить в то, что у меня что-то когда-то будет хорошо. Меня преследует рок. Сейчас я осознанно пишу бред. Просто надо выплеснуть это. Мне горько и больно. Когда тот или иной человек проходит мимо и говорит мне: «Что ты грустишь: жизнь прекрасна!», я натянуто улыбаюсь. А хочется закричать в голос, заплакать. Только нет в этом смысла. Не поймут. Меня и так не понимают. У меня нет друзей. Есть только знакомые, с которыми можно поговорить обо всём на свете поверхностно. Таким людям 
нельзя раскрывать душу. Собственно поэтому и пишу этот рассказ, потому что выговориться некому. Так что если ты читаешь этот рассказ, значит ты избранная (или избранный)… 
И никто не знает, что я похоронила не девять человек, а десять. И одна из них 
– я…» 

Февраль, 2004 г. 

Ребят, не судите строго, этот рассказ был написан февральским вечером за 20 минут, это было вдохновение, с того дня он ни разу не редактировался и никогда редактироваться не будет. Это был просто крик души. Это были мои чувства и переживания на тот момент. Напиши я этот рассказ сейчас, последнего бы абзаца там не было. Сейчас у меня есть друзья, есть люди, готовые меня выслушать и поддержать, есть вера в себя, есть вера в счастье. Я верю, что всё будет хорошо. А этот рассказ - мемориал, возведённый мною Лёше. Моя память...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Написано специально для Танечки-ДУШИ, в ответ на тему "Больно... Не могу петь...". Танюш, мы с тобой. 

Проходя через боль, через горечь потери 
Мы становимся сильными или слабеем 
Надо помнить, что те, кого сильно любишь 
Даже если далёко - с тобой... Не забудешь 
Ты их никогда, и время не лечит 
Оно лишь стирает границы об вечность... 

07.01.2007*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*В память о брате.

Я тебя зацеловать готова, 
Вновь и вновь к себе прижимать, 
Но боль потери не оставит, и снова 
Буду я о другом вспоминать... 
Я его больше жизни любила, 
И готова была за него 
На край света пойти, если было 
Это нужно для счастья его...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Я не боюсь страдать сама - 
Возможно я уже привыкла, 
Но не смогу я никогда 
Не замечать чужого крика... 
Порой так хочется закрыть 
(Не слышать чтоб) руками уши, 
Но не могу не отворить 
Страдающему свою душу. 
Чужая боль меня пронзит, 
Расскроет все былые раны, 
И вновь моя душа болит 
От слёз, от горя, от обмана! 
Казалось бы, ну что такого? 
Зачем чужая мне беда? 
Но рвусь помочь и снова, снова... 
Себя терзаю снова я.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Там, где кедры над землёю возвышаются, 
Там, где неба синий ласкуток, 
Там, где солнцем выси освещаются, 
Там, где облака причудливый виток, 
где Оби вода холодная прозрачная, 
Где покой и безмятежность восцарились, 
Где природа столь неоднозначная, 
Где деревья инеем покрылись, 
Я найду лишь там успокоение, 
Только там отдамся я мечтам, 
Только там сойдёт мне озарение, 
Сама собоой смогу стать только там... 

А в этом городе меня тоска накрыла, 
Грязь улиц, пощадей и перекрёстков. 
И безызходность мельтешит уныло, 
А ведь избавиться от этого непросто. 

Здесь разучились улыбаться без причины, 
Кричат, что смех пустой есть явный признак 
Глупости, кокетства, дурачины, 
И каждый в сумрачной толпе как призрак... 
Мы не умеем радоваться лету, 
Для нас зимы мороз уже не в радость, 
Весна дипрессией накроет нас моментом... 
А осенью мы все ругаем слякоть... 
Чужому счастью мы завидуем зачем-то, 
Чужое горе многим счастье доставляет... 
............................................................ 
А кедры ввысь взлетают к небу где-то 
И бабочки меж травами летают... 

16.01.2007 г.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Мне так снега в Москве не хватает 
А теперь совсем невтерпёж 
А прогноз нам опять обещает 
Что мороз к нам придёт. Снова ложь. 

Мишки в клетках не спят уж полмесяца 
Наводнения хлещут в стране 
А природа-мать снова бесится 
Скоро выдаст нам снег... По весне... 

А в Техасе заснежил буран 
В пробках город стоит всю неделю 
Даже Лондон покинул туман 
И в Сибири дожди... НЕТ! НЕ ВЕРЮ! 

Перевернулось всё в мире вверх-дном 
И природа людей ведь накажет 
Через сто лет, когда-то, потом 
"Вот зима ведь была!" - кто-то скажет 
?.01.07. 

Дальше придумать не могу... не идёт... Но бесснежие уже давит морально...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Надышаться перед смерьтью не получится 
И от боли время нас не вылечит 
От грехов своих когда то будем мучаться 
И когда-то солнышко нам выключат 
А сейчас пока мы видим небушко 
И пока весны вдыхаем аромат 
Нищему подайте корку хлебушка 
И вперёд и ни на шаг назад... 
18.01.07*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Мы тратим дни свои на развлеченья 
Мы веселимся в дорогущих кабаках 
А где-то бродит по душам смятенье 
И кем-то снова овладел бездушный страх 

Мы ценим деньги, вещи, безделушки 
Мы одеваемся в роскошные меха 
А где-то детям не нужны игрушки 
Нужна им только матери рука 

Мы пьём от горя, пьём и от веселья 
Мы предаём друзей (найдём же ведь других) 
А где-то в душной и неосвещённой келье 
Читает в полушёпот кто-то стих 

Где выход из угла, в который сами 
Себя загнали слабостью своей 
Молчите и разводите руками? 
а что тут скажешь про таких людей? 
19.01.07*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ты знаешь, в дали есть свет
Свет таинственных, ярких планет
Подними глаза в небеса в ночи
на звёзды смотри и не молчи
Они знают всё
Они видят тебя
Они помогут
Ты верь
Прочувствуй себя
Ту любовь, что тебе подарила звезда
Ты найдёшь и не сможешь потерять никогда.
23.10.2006

Не свойственный для меня стиль...*

----------


## Волдед

А можно я кое что из этого возьму в свои разработки? :Oj:  
Ну пожалуйста!!!:redface:  :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Волдед*,

Ну конечно можно ))) Я с радостью подарю )))

----------


## Евгения

Котя... жаль никто в темке твоей не отписывается...мне очень понравились твои стихи!!!!!!!!!
Так держать!!!!
Умничка!!!!!

----------


## Konstantin

Евгения я всегда тут и жду новых творений.Мне тоже очень нравится. :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## твоя_конфеточка

Котёнок Джуу...у тебя такие классные стихи..аж душа вздрагивает:rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

новые еще лучше !!!!
СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Евгения

супер=)))Ещё ценители искуства))))

----------


## Влюблён

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Ты просто умница, и своё слово сдержала, спасибо тебе!!!! Твой львовский котёнок

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Евгения*,

Невеста ты наша, дорогая!!! Спасибо огромнейшее за такое внимание к моей скромной персоне!!! За отзывы по стихам!!! Это очень приятно!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Konstantin*,

Костик, скоро очень, скоро я надеюсь что выпущу в свет свой сборник, посвящённый детям-беспризорникам... Так что жди )) думаю, тебе это будет интересно )))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*твоя_конфеточка*,

Спасибо тебе, сладенькая, обещаю, что в следующий раз напишу, что-то для тебя, чтобы душа танцевала и пела ))) Идёт?

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*bobsan*,

Спасибо Саш, ты настоящий ценитель моего творчества. Кстати, было бы неплохо и тебя почитать. Я то знаю, что у тебя есть ШИКАРНЫЕ вещи! Так что выставляй )) Я жду ))) мур!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Влюблён*,

Игорь, солнышко, спасибо тебе, родной ))) Прибегай по-чаще ))) Мур ))) Чмурки )))

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,
 я вообще выкладываю в буриме
думаю что не достоин открывать собственную темку,
так что заходи туда, ну хоть в гости.

----------


## Элен

Джу, рада  видеть  твою  тему  вновь... Так  жаль  было,когда  новый  форум  отключился  и  стёрлись  твои  стихотворения. Надеюсь, ты  всё  же  смогла  их  отыскать?  :Aga: Вроде  всё  на  месте?
Я  удивляюсь,как  ты  в  твоём  возрасте  пишешь  такие  шедевры. Каждое  написано  профессионально  и  прочувствовано  до  словечка. Столько  боли  несут  в  себе  твои  строки, жизнь  не  балует  тебя?...
Я  надеюсь, всё  изменится  и  наступит  то  время, когда  ты  будешь  создавать  только  жизнерадостные  стихи. 
Искренне  желаю  тебе  дотянуться  до  неба  и  стать  звездой  стихотворного  жанра, выпустить  сборник  твоей  поэзии.
Хотя  для  меня  ты  уже  талантище  и  звезда!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Элен*,

Спасибо тебе огромное!!! 
Слава Богу все стихи удалось восстановить, благодаря Тамерлану. Теперь они у меня сохранены и распечатаны. рукописи не горят. Верно?

А на счёт шедевров... Спасибо. С точки зрения профессионализма, там ещё работать и работать надо. Многие говорят, что нарушен ритм, размер. Хотя, по секрету скажу, когда я читаю всё очень хорошо и гладко получается. Без бугорков. А с точки зрения чувств. Стихи - моя душа. Почти все автобиографичны. Жизнь меня действительно не балует... Может это и хорошо... меньше разочарований будет потом... Сейчас то все разочарования легче переживаются, ещё присутствует способность адаптации к жизненым невзгодам. с годами это будет все сложнее и сложнее сделать... наверное...
Жизнерадостные стихи... Не знаю.. У меня и песни то любимые - минорные. и стихи тоже... Но возможно когда-нибудь и мажор получится ))
Спасибо за пожелания, спасибо за признание, за поддержку ))) Мур! Целую. Джу

----------


## Котёнок Джу

_Он умер давно, он покинул меня,
Но я помню его, и страдаю всё время.
Я повторяю "Люблю" про себя,
И в тетради пишу его имя.

Любимый, родной, милый мой друг,
Ты ушёл от меня далеко, навсегда...
Пустота, одиночество ходят вокруг,
А я не успела ответить тогда

На тихий и нежный, твой робкий вопрос:
"Ты очень сильно любишь меня?"
Ты этот вопрос с собою унёс,
И ответ на него я ещё не дала...

2003 год

Посвящяется Корнилову А. В. (1977 - 2000)_

----------


## Татьянка

Джу, я в восхищении.  :flower:  Очень тонко, очень близко и очень трогательно. :Aga:   А "для брата", мне  близко, как никому, я в 2006 потеряла самого близкого человека. Буду ждать следующих произведений и  с удовольствием скидывать в свою папочку!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Татьянка*,

Спасибо, дорогая!!! Мур!

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
Не за что, р-р-р.:wink:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Бывает,знаете ли, часто -
Ругаем братьев и сестёр,
За дело или по-напрасну...
Но не об этом разговор.

Бывает, знаете такое,
Что ссорятся друг с другом дети...
Бывают драки и побои,
Но любят больше всех на свете.
Друга друга любят эти дети!..*

----------


## Rikhard

Мне  очень  понравилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Хорошие  стихи.Да у  вас  талант!!!!!!!!



ГАВ ,ГАВ

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Без слов :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## smock

> Многие говорят, что нарушен ритм, размер.


Зато душа прёт во всю!!! Спасибо! :flower:  Всё будет хорошо! :Aga:  Не сомневайся!:wink:

----------


## Juli

Котенок, я на старом форуме писала и с удовольствием повторюсь... ты - очень талантливый человек! твои стихи яркие и душевные.. до мурашек по коже при чтении. а это со мной редко бывает. только, если очень зацепило..  :Aga:   я тебе желаю много-много успеха и счастья.. и жду новых творений..  :flower:

----------


## Алёша

Мне очень понравилось,душевно и искренне.Более того удивляюсь,как такой мегаполис,как Москва не сломал вашу хрупкую душу...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Котёнок Джу*,Солнышко! Сестрёнка моя! Как я не хочу чтобы ты грустила! Стихи обалденные, уже говорила!
Хотелось бы дождаться весёлых стихов твоих, и видеть только радость в твоих глазах! Умница! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:   :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Rikhard*,
*Сергей(rijii)*,
*smock*,
*Juli*,
*Звёздочка*,

Огромное Вам спасибо за признание и поддержку ))) Очень приятно видеть Вас у себя в домике :) Надеюсь, вы бедете заглядывать сюда часто ))) Мур!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Алёша*,

Ну, думаю не так уж и хрупка моя душа ))) Да и сломанное можно починить )) Хотя Вам, я уверенна, виднее. Спасибо за посещение этой странички ))) Всегда Вам буду рада!
Мур!

----------


## tonic1

*Котёнок Джу*,

Джуличка!!! Девочка ты наша талантливая и разностороняя!!
Умничка...раньше забегала налётами ..а сейчас прочитала всё!!
Я потрясена твоим умом и разноплановостью!!
Желаю тебе в жизни встретить настоящего и верного человека..который бы прошёл с тобой всю жизнь бок о бок!!
У тебя всё получится...!!!А ещё я рада нашему знакомству в реале!
Ты добрая и прикольная!!! Буду заходить теперь почаще!!
Это тебе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ivkarm

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

Прочитала твои стихи своей маме, она плакала. Особенно те, что для брата. А моя мама не умеет плакать,это так к факту. И в стихах не понимает. Поэтому, ещё раз спасибо за душевность. Жду нового "порыва души"!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Подари мне себя
Я тебя пригрею так нежно
Будь со мной навсегда
Станет жизнь безмятежней
Я тебя одарю
Пониманьем и лаской
Что тебе говорю
Не потерпит огласки

Я любить умею
Я умею хранить
Я обидеть не смею
и не умею винить

Посмотри на меня
Для тебя я открыта
А душа, а душа
На осколки разбита
Доверяю тебе
Залечить мою душу
И в моей ты судьбе
Ничего не нарушишь

Вот честно... Не знаю что это... Нашло что называется... Не мой стиль, не моё настроение. Просто пришла в голову музыка и получилось ЭТО.

----------


## Волдед

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Просто песня готовая!!! А что? Это мысль.....
И подгонять ни чего не нужно, все уже сделано........
Спасибо за доверие!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  kiss  :Wub:   :040:   :007:

----------


## Татьянка

:034:   :034:   :034:  
 Очень!!!!Красиво!!!! 

 Тут полно музыкантов, которые должны взять на заметку , а Волдед уже сделал предложение!!! :wink:

----------


## Элен

Джу, молодчинка, талант  от  Бога!!!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Ты как всегда СУППЕР! :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Привет. И снова я с вами. на этот раз, хочу поделиться своими статьями. Буду их сюда выкладывать по мере готовности. Сейчас Вашему вниманию предложу одну из лучших. Опубликовано в "Московской Правде" 6 марта 2004 года, № 43(24811)

Опасна как раз «полоска безопасности»

Станция метро. Но не обычная, подземная, а открытая. На платформе толпится народ. Слышится стук колёс, и к станции стремительно подъезжает поезд. Суматоха – люди толкаются, сбиваются в кучу у открывающихся дверей. Все заходят, затаскивают в вагон поклажу, спешат занять свободные места. Старенькая бабушка ставит тяжёлую сумку в вагон, делает шаг, и вот она одной ногой в электричке. Но вторая нога, не послушавшись, скользит по предупреждающей полосе и соскакивает в чёрное пространство между вагоном и платформой. Дыхание перехватывает, сердце отбивает 140 ударов в минуту, по станции проносится полушёпот «О Боже!» на какое-то время возникает всеобщее оцепенение. Старушка, чудом ухватившись за поручень, из последних сил затягивается в вагон. Весь эпизод уложился в секунду-другую, а казалось что долго-долго.
Такую картину я представила, слушая случайную собеседницу в автобусе. После происшедшего у Варвары Алексеевны часто болит сердце, пропал спокойный сон. «А ведь могло быть и хуже», - проносится у меня в голове. Да, старушке ещё повезло. Она отделалась всего лишь болезнью сердца и бессонницей, а ведь могла и погибнуть!
Теперь я всегда, стоя на платформе, боюсь. Боюсь, что кто-то из спешащих людей неосторожно толкнёт меня и я упаду на рельсы. Каждый в любой момент может упасть и встретить смерть под колёсами.
Стоит отметить – безопасность не зависит от того, открытая станция или закрытая.  «Почему? На открытых станциях метро должно быть опаснее, ведь там наверняка зимой есть лёд!» - скажете вы…
Решила специально поездить по открытым станциям и посмотреть на состояние платформ.  «Измайловская», «Студенческая», «Кутузовская», «Фили». Они однотипны: асфальтовая платформа и предупреждающая линия из плитки на краю.  Собственно платформу тщательно очищают,  лёд скалывают, а для большей эффективности некоторые станции («Измайловская», «Студенческая») посыпаются реагентами. Но, несмотря на усердную работу персонала, опасность всё равно остаётся. Кроется она, по-моему, в коварной «полоске предупреждения», выложенной какой-то очень уж скользкой плиткой. Вот подъезжает поезд, я на свой страх и риск подхожу к самому краю и пробую ногой полоску. Скользко! А мои ботинки обычно и на голом льду не скользят. Каково же людям на каблуках или на нерифлёной подошве?
«Вообще люди осторожные, и почти никто не подходит к краю близко», - сказала мне дежурная по станции «Фили». Правда, если не поскользнёшься на платформе, то уж на ступеньках, ведущих к входу-выходу, испытаешь все прелести. Даже держась за поручни, можно упасть.
И ещё эпизод, напрямую вроде не относящийся к теме. Когда подошла к дежурной на «Измайловской» и поинтересовалась, как и когда очищается станция, получила интересный ответ: «Девушка, не могу отвечать. Видите, там камера, за нами следят. Нельзя нам информацию распространять». Выходит, камеры метрополитена отслеживают не только потенциальных террористов…*

----------


## aleks68

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Привет,киска!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Давненько не получалось зайти в твою темку:frown: 
Не обижайся:biggrin:  Я,как всегда, в восторге от 
твоего творчества!!! :Aga:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## ivkarm

Может благодаря таким как ты,в нашей стране изменится отношение к старикам и появится заслуженное уважение.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*tonic1*,
*ivkarm*,
*Татьянка*,

Спасибо огромное за внимание, за отзывы, за критику и за участие в моём творчестве! да-да! именно участие, ведь вы очень помогаете мне, когда пишите своё мнение )))
Я всегда вам рада здесь и надеюсь, что вы тут частые гости )))

Я вас люблю!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Волдед*,
*Элен*,
*Сергей(rijii)*,
*aleks68*,

Спасибо мои дорогие друзья, огромное спасибо! Что бы я без вас делала?

----------


## labuhi

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Ты ОЧЕНЬ молодец!!!
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,
отличные стихи!
прям задевают...
а те, кто говорит, что ритм нарушен или что-то там еще... может, они и правы... но от этого твои стихи ничего не теряют
Успехов!  :flower:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> *Привет. И снова я с вами. на этот раз, хочу поделиться своими статьями. Буду их сюда выкладывать по мере готовности. Сейчас Вашему вниманию предложу одну из лучших. Опубликовано в "Московской Правде" 6 марта 2004 года, № 43(24811)
> 
> Опасна как раз «полоска безопасности»
> 
> *


*Джу*, ты ещё и статьи пишешь!  :Vah:  Ты - прелесть!  :Oj:   :flower:  и читать тебя интересно  :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:  
[img]http://s.******info/02515c579121b07728b8f5caaa50df58.gif[/img]

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*labuhi*,
*Deep_Angel*,

Спасибо, дорогие! Когда я выкладывала свои стихи, я никак не могла ожидать, что они найдут так много откликов в душах форумчан! А теперь я с радостью пишу новые и новые для вас, зная, что они не останутся без вашего внимания. Я очень тронута вашими отзывами. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Весёлая Нотка*,

Олечка! ура! и снова я смогла тебя порадовать! Это очень очень очень приятно!!! Спасибо тебе, родная! Забегай почаще!!! мур!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Мы сможем всё преодолеть,
Любые трудности, невзгоды,
Ведь дал нам Бог уменье петь,
И в песнях мы всегда свободны!
Мы можем в песне быть богами,
Красиво можем в песне жить,
И можем песней, как цветами,
Судьбы дорогу застелить.
Когда в душе мели метели,
Когда в ней грозы бушевали,
Любимые мы песни пели,
И о несчастье забывали.
Певец - не тот, чей голос сладок,
А тот, кто может донести
Страдающим сердцам усладу
И радость трепетной весны!

----------


## oxik777

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джу, ты превосходна! :Aga:   Восхищаюсь твоим талантом :Oj:  ...а теперь ещё и статьи... :Vah:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Konstantin

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Ok:   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Певец - не тот, чей голос сладок,
> А тот, кто может донести
> Страдающим сердцам усладу
> И радость трепетной весны!
> __________________


Ты прелесть!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

> Певец - не тот, чей голос сладок,
> А тот, кто может донести
> Страдающим сердцам усладу
> И радость трепетной весны!( души)


Котёнок, целую тебе ручку ! ты прелесть! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ivkarm

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## aleks68

*Котёнок Джу*,
 В очередной раз хочу сказать тебе,что
ты-МОЛОДЧИНКА! :Ok:   :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Заходи комне в гости,послушай песенки :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Уряяяяяя!!!! Новенькое!!!!!!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Как всегда супер!!!! Скинула себе!!!! И рада, как ребенок!!!! Жду ещё!!! :Aga:   :Oj:  kiss

----------


## sakhamer

*Котёнок Джу*,



> Мы сможем всё преодолеть,
> Любые трудности, невзгоды,
> Ведь дал нам Бог уменье петь,
> И в песнях мы всегда свободны!


Какие слова! Какие слова! Бесподобно!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Привет всем ))) Спасибо огромное за поддержку. Друзья, хочу у вас спросить совета. Кто-нибудь знает где и как можно опубликоваться? у меня есть на заметку газета "независимый писатель" (в своё время в ней публиковался Твардовский, Шолохов), но хотелось бы опубликовать сборничек. Подскажите, как это можно сделать?

----------


## bobsan

И можем песней, как цветами,
Судьбы дорогу застелить.


ну вот и оптимизм появляется!!!!!!
так держать!!!
стихи супер :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> И можем песней, как цветами,
> Судьбы дорогу застелить.
> 
> 
> ну вот и оптимизм появляется!!!!!!
> так держать!!!
> стихи супер


Спасибо Сань!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Не скрыться от беды,
Не позабыть потери,
И снова на душе
Моей метут метели.
Я помню старый дом,
Цветущий сад весенний,
Хрустальный помню звон
Я озорной капели.
Я помню птичий свист,
И угол с образами.
В моей душе завис
Поток воспоминаний.
Так больно от чего
Мне защемило грудь?
Возможно от того,
Чего уж не вернуть.
А снег летит несмело,
С прохожими играя,
И станет белым-белым
Моё воспоминанье...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Певец - не тот, чей голос сладок,
А тот, кто может донести
Страдающим сердцам усладу
Порывом трепетной души!

Отредактировать решила. Спасибо всё  Серёге Рыжему, хорошую идею подсказал!

----------


## Влюблён

*Котёнок Джу*,
 маленькая, ты просто клад и я по прежнему от тебя в обалдевании

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

> Певец - не тот, чей голос сладок,
> А тот, кто может донести
> Страдающим сердцам усладу
> Порывом трепетной души!
> 
> Отредактировать решила. Спасибо всё Серёге Рыжему, хорошую идею подсказал!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Волдед

Так!!!:mad: Ну ка разойдитесь блин:mad: ....чего столпились?
Ищь тут.....Рыжий ручки целует:eek: ....блин.......:mad: 
А я?:redface:  Котенок!!! Я ваш на веки!!! :flower:   :Oj:  :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Волдед*,

:biggrin:

----------


## mark kalman

*Котёнок Джу*,UMNIHKA :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## vitaly10

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Ты молодчина! Как всегда отличные стихи! :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

В облака стремлюсь я ежечасно
За своей подругою Мечтой,
Рядом с солнышком летать опасно,
Но лишь в небе нахожу покой.
Ветерок подхватит как пушинку,
Понесёт, лаская очень нежно,
Над землёю закружусь снежинкой,
И легко на сердце, безмятежно...
Опущусь на облако пушистое,
Отдохну и снова ввысь взовьюсь,
А под вечер в городок свой мглистый
Счастливая неслышно возвращусь...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

В облака стремлюсь я ежечасно
За своей подругою Мечтой,
Рядом с солнышком летать опасно,
Но лишь в небе нахожу покой.
Ветерок подхватит как пушинку,
Понесёт, лаская очень нежно,
Над землёю закружусь снежинкой,
И легко на сердце, безмятежно...
Опущусь на облако пушистое,
Отдохну и снова ввысь взовьюсь,
А под вечер в городок свой мглистый
Я счастливая неслышно возвращусь...

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Браво,брависимо!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> *Весёлая Нотка*,
> 
> Олечка! ура! и снова я смогла тебя порадовать! Это очень очень очень приятно!!! Спасибо тебе, родная! Забегай почаще!!! мур!


*Джу* * я к тебе часто забегаю  , только не пишу...некогда :frown:  Прости  ! Последние стихи тоже очень понравились* :smile:  :flower:  
*Желаю тебе творческих успехов и, конечно, же любви..* :Oj:   :flower:  
[img]http://s2.******info/a9a8d4e5ffec4292bb8bc9c4e68249d8.gif[/img]

----------


## Mishel

:Koshechka 03:   :Koshechka 04: Hey,Джу!Дерзай!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Браво,брависимо!!!



ООО! Кого я вижу у себя в гостях! Здравствуй, дорогой!!! Очень очень тебе рада!!! Твоё мнение для меня крайне важно, а когда оно такое лестное - втройне!!! Заглядывай почаще, дорогой друг!!! :Oj:

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Приветик!Ты же знаешь,работы много.Поэтому так редко захожу.
На форум забежал на минутку и на работу.Вот сейчас опять убегаю.
Удачи тебе!Чмоки!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## aleks68

*Котёнок Джу*,
Молодец,котенок!!! :Ok:  :biggrin: 
Замечательные стихи :Ok:  :biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Вот ещё статейка.
Опубликована в "Вестник МГЭИ" 14 февраля 2007 г. №1 (999).


Влюблённые навсегда

Проходя через боль, через горечь потери,
Мы становимся сильными или слабеем...
Надо помнить, что те, кого сильно любишь
Даже если далёко - с тобой... не забудешь
Ты их никогда, и Время не лечит,
Оно лишь стирает границы об Вечность...

Закрываю глаза... Слезинки дрожат на ресницах. 14 февраля 2004 года. Мои лучшие друзья решили отметить День Всех Влюблённых на аттракционе своей мечты. В аквапарке, в Ясенево. Готовились к празднику за неделю. Прикупили купальные принадлежности, красивые полотенца на лежаки, долго смотрели фотографии аквапарка... Меня звали с собой. Не смогла поехать из-за "зависшего" репортажа. Отказалась.
Счастливые и влюблённые друзья уехали. В вечность. Вечером того дня "Трансваль парк" рухнул, похоронив под собой 25 человек.
Ничто не предвещало беды... Праздник шёл во всю. В одном из помещений проходила дискотека, посвящённая влюблённым, в другом работала сауна, в бассейнах плескались дети, счастливые семьи катались по горкам, влюблённые стояли под водопадом... Зимний праздник лета обернулся трагедией в один миг. Хлопок, быстро ползущая по потолку трещина, обваливающаяся на глазах бетонно-стеклянная конструкция... Что это? Рай в минуту стал пылающим адом. Снег, острые осколки, кровь. Много крови...
В тот трагический день в аквапарке оказалась сотрудница телеканала РБК Наталия Колодочкина. По мобильному телефону она дала интервью, которое было показано в эфире телеканала:
"Сейчас я уже могу говорить, - сказала Наталия, держа в трясущихся руках мобильный телефон. - Был шум, треск, все выскочили. Началась паника. Люди бежали, не знали, куда деться. И было много крови, много раненых. Телефоны работали очень плохо, связи не было. Потом кто-то сказал, что вызвали. Люди голые выскочили на улицу, крикнули: "Рушится кровля". Мы видели, как рушится крыша. Голые люди выскакивали на улицу бежали по стеклам... Очень много крови".
Те, кому посчастливилось не оказаться под завалами, выбегали на улицу по окровавленному снегу, по острым осколкам, кто-то пытался спасти раненных, вытащить из-под завалов своих близких...
О трагедии я услышала по радио. Кинулась звонить друзьям. Мобильные предательски молчали... Мне было не суждено услышать их ещё раз. Они погибли в первые минуты обрушения крыши. По всей вероятности, в момент катастрофы они находились на одной из горок...
Прошло уже три года. Друзей мне не вернуть, также как другим не вернуть свои семьи... 
Вот уже три года Юля Милогородская живёт без родителей, которые в тот страшный день приехали с дочерью на аттракцион отдохнуть по-семейному. Тогда девочке было 8 лет. Юля не плачет сама и не разрешает плакать взрослым. 
Юля Милогородская: «Потому что я не хочу, чтобы целое болото. Потом моя бабушка заревет, потом и дедушка».
На годовщину трагедии Юля нарисовала дом своей мечты - вокруг облака и радуга, и совсем нет людей. В «Трансваале» теперь тоже безлюдно, очень тихо и холодно. 
Обрушение купола аквапарка привело к гибели 28 человек, около 200 человек получили травмы. Кто за это ответил? Кто был в этом виноват? Наверное, это не так уж и важно. 
Каждый год в День всех Влюблённых кто-то зажигает свечи и вспоминает... 
А влюблённые так и остались влюблёнными. Влюблёнными навсегда.

----------


## ivkarm

> А влюблённые так и остались влюблёнными. Влюблёнными навсегда.


И это главное!

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  

У меня нет слов..... Ты как всегда супер... Очень люблю и жду, каждый день что-нибудь новенькое!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Вот ещё статейка.
> Опубликована в "Вестник МГЭИ" 14 февраля 2007 г. №1 (999).
> 
> 
> Влюблённые навсегда


 * Котёнок*, доводишь меня всегда до слёз... :Tu:   :Tu:  Но мне нравится всё равно... :Aga:  Плакать тоже иногда надо...:biggrin:

----------


## Дианка

*Котёнок Джу*,
Я первый раз читала твои стихи,и прочитав одно уже не могла остановиться,такой талант как у тебя большая редкость,продолжай писать и радывать всех своими стихами,надеюсь в дальнейшем читать о том как ты счастлива!!!! Удачи тебе в торчестве и в жизни!!!  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Такого снегопада, такого снегопада
Давно не помнят здешние места
А снег не знал и падал, 
А снег не знал и падал,
Земля была прекрасна
Прекрасна и чиста...
Наконец-то пришла зима. На душе какое то меланхоличное спокойствие. ностальгия...

Дорога... Огни... Идём с Серёжкой по городу. Молчим. А мысли одни... Всё вокруг пропитано каким-то праздником, люди спешат, суетятся, бегут навстречу делам... Хочется крикнуть: "Остановись, прохожий, остановись и посмотри на это белое безмолвие города. Ведь это прекрасно... Чего ты ищешь? куда спешишь? Скоро пройдёт твоя жизнь и ты оглянувшись назад, не сможешь вспомнить ничего кроме этого нескончаемого бега... А может побега... от забот, от проблем... А убежал ли ты? Нет..."
Сигарета... тлеет... быстро и невозвратимо... как и наша жизнь... Затяжка... красненький огонёк съедает бумагу и сигарета становится всё короче и короче... так и мы сжигаем свою жизнь по-напрасну...
Я смотрю на брата... На губах... улыбка... в глазах... грусть... тоска... боль... несвойственное его возрасту разочарование и усталость...
Наверное уже тогда, в 17 лет он устал жить... 

Прошло два года... Я иду сквозь молниеносно-торопящуюся толпу... Одна... Молчу... а мысли всё те же... Смотрю на деревья... "Деревья, как люди" - проносится в голове голос Наташи Шмель... Люди... только мудрее... Когда-нибудь... я научусь снова смеяться... снова радоваться жизни... как это было... тогда... А сейчас ледяной холод в душе... Жгучая боль на сердце... Лёд не скоро расстает, огонь не погаснет никогда... Когда-нибудь я научусь жить... одна... Без брата...*

Это я написала когда-то в нашем Форумском Дневнике. А сейчас вот решила перенести сюда. Ведь этот Крик Души тоже творчество )))


*Дорогие мои друзья, я с вами, спасибо за то что вы есть, спасибо за поддержку, отзывы, благодаря вам всем я написала столько новых стихотворений, благодаря вам пишу статьи, благодаря вам, милые мои, я расскрылась ещё больше. Сегодня первый день весны, и пусть на улице ещё снег, холодно и метёт метель, на душе уже расспускаются цветы, шумят зелёные травы, деревья одеваются в новый наряд!!! Не поддавайтесь суете, остановитесь хоть на секунду и вы заметите, как всё расцветает вокруг, просыпается и оживает!!! Счастья вам!!! Я вас всех люблю!*

С любовью к вам, Джулия

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Котёнок ты не повторим. ты суппер!
Спасибо тебе за твоё творчество.

Без слов :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 и меня ты довела до слёз:rolleyes: !!!Джу, я не умею говорить и писать, так же красиво как ты, скажу только что чувствую твою боль.Ты смогла передать это чувство на бумагу, без жалости и меркантильности, так натурально и нежно, солжно , но очень просто!!!Ты гениальна Котёнок, пиши дальше, пиши всегда.Напишми роман Джу, я буду его читать :Aga:  !!!Тоже безумно рада знакомству с тобой, с замечательным человечищем, маленькой и хрупкой наружности и огромным и добрым сердцем, желаю тебе пронести это через всю свою жизнь!!!ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## ivkarm

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ты чувствуешь?
Солнышко греет...
Пусть слабо, не очень тепло,
А ветром весенним
Уж веет...
Зима.. уже далеко...
Ты слышишь?
Птички запели,
Робко, не веря весне,
А звон предстоящей капели
Разносится где-то в душе...
Ты знаешь,
Осталось мгновенье -
Снег тает, к нам мчится весна!
Уходят, уходят сомненья
И холод от зимнего сна...

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Аж теплее стало и радостней1
Хотя у нас и так уже зима ушла, да её и не было.

Но твои стихи больше греют
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Ты чувствуешь?
> Солнышко греет...


да! супер! круто!!!!
Джу ты молодчина!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Натахе Шмель.

Брильянтовый голос волшебным ручьем
Чёрный снег растопил в сердечке моём,
Я к стеклу прислонилась, слушаю дождь,
Эх, Наташка, Казисточка, сладко поёшь!
Мне легко на душе, на сердце весна,
Ты меня разбудила от страшного сна,
Спасибо, родная, за песни твои,
За ширь безраничную русской души.
Ты пой, дорогая, я чуть подпою...
За песни твои - благодарю...

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джу, убила ты меня!!!Самое потрясное в этом, что я чувствую, что это от сердца!!!Спасибо родная!!!Вообще у тебя талант к стихам!!!Я их часто читаю!!!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Oj:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Вот не поверите... Пыталась несколько раз написать новое стихотворение... на последней строчке на одном и том же слове случайно задеваю клавишу esc. Вот что это за мистика? Не судьба? :smile:

----------


## Konstantin

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Ok:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Котёнок Джу*,
*Котик ты наш ТАЛАНТЛИВЕЙШИЙ!!!!* Чтобы мы без тебя делали??? Разве можно спокойно проходить мимо таких чудесных строк?? Мимо твоей чудесной улыбки? Спасибо, что ты у нас есть!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Mihanya

> *Котёнок Джу*,
> *Котик ты наш ТАЛАНТЛИВЕЙШИЙ!!!!* Чтобы мы без тебя делали??? Разве можно спокойно проходить мимо таких чудесных строк?? Мимо твоей чудесной улыбки? Спасибо, что ты у нас есть!!!



Мда весь этот форум прямо таки история талантов.  :flower:

----------


## Антоннн

*Котёнок Джу*,

.........слов нет........ :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  .....

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Остановилось время - песочные часы,
"Такое невозможно" - сказал когда-то ты...
Но посмотри - застыли песчинки за стеклом!
Бездвижно все вокруг! И только мы вдвоём..
Мы не под влатью времени! Ты только посмотри!
Мы с тобою вместе, и что не говори,
Ничто вокруг с тобой нам не сможет помешать...
Тихонько трону стол - пойдут часы опять...*

----------


## мусяня

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джулик,ты очень талантливая девченка! :Ok:  Мне очень нравится твое творчество как в поэзии,так и в прозе.Всегда поражаюсь твоему видению вещей и мелочей мимо которых мы проходим каждый день.Тебе ДАНО это видеть,видеть глубоко,четко и ясно.МОЛОДЕЦ!!!Так ДЕРЖАТЬ! :Ok:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
Джу, ты прелесть, трогательно и глубоко, как всегда!!!Поэтесса ты наша дорогая!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Чувства, эмоции рвутся из души, побуждают меня писать, писать... Стихи? Нет. Не выходит. Видимо, действительно, когда на душе спокойно и нет тревог, стихи не пишутся. Статьи... Тоже нет. Угнетает официоз слов, понятий, мыслей. Размышления... да... я пишу размышления... Слово за словом, бурным потоком, каждую свободную минуту они выхлёстываются на бумагу. 
Метро... люди... события... 
Метро - это маленький город... Суетный, сумрачный... Эти стены знают настроение каждого человека, помнят каждое событие, хранят множество слов... Задумываюсь... Интересно, сколько моя станция увидела встреч, сколько услышала признаний, сколько интересных событий на ней произошло? Об этом не узнает никто. Стены крепко хранят все тайны, секреты... 
Поезд летит в чёрный тоннель, в конце которого обязательно забрезжит свет. Качается, шумит. Он мне напоминает зверя, сильного в тёмном тоннеле, освещаемом лишь глазами-фарами, непокорного, рвущегося на свободу... Но едва лучики света заиграют на его боках и он успокаивается... а потом - снова путь, снова непреодолимое стремление к свободе...
Люди в вагоне... Все разные. У каждого своя судьба, свои мысли, своя мечта, своя цель. НО все они объеденены... Метро... Метро объединяет тысячи непохожих друг на друга судеб, жизней. Объединяет разностороннюю толпу... Объединяет... мы едины. Мы все едИм, спим по ночам, ходим на работу, ездим в метро... Почему же люди об этом забывают в повседневной жизни и вспоминают лишь в минуту серьёзной опасности или находясь в толпе в вагоне? Почему, когда человек идёт по улице, он говорит собеседнику по телефону: "Я иду", а когда стоит зажатый толпой в вагоне, этот же человек, тому же собеседнику говорит: "Мы едем"? 
Моя станция... Выходим... Идём к эскалатору, поднимаемся, выходим на освещённую ослепляющим солнцем улицу и расходимся... Каждый... по своим делам...

(21.03.2007 - Запись на обороте книги С. Жапризо "Ловушка для Золушки")

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Любимому Мопсу!

Расстревожит северный ветер,
Воспоминания разворошит...
Я в ответе, в ответе, в ответе,
За того, кто рядом бежит.
У него короткие лапки
И смешной укороченный нос
Дует ветер и ему очень зябко...
Мой любимый, мой маленький пёс..
Ты конечно не помнишь то утро -
Когда нашла тебя я , мальца.
Ты цеплялся коготочком за куртку
И дрожал, дрожал без конца...
А может помнишь, как три раза в день 
Мы гуляли в любимом скверу,
Как от солнышка прятались в тень,
Как играли зимой на ветру...
Всё проходит, летят твои годы -
Ты стареешь, поседел на глазах,
Не гуляешь уже в непогоду,
По ночам всё ворчишь в своих снах.
Но ты самый умный, хороший,
И тебя, милый пёс мой, поверь
Никогда, ни за что я не брошу
Мой любимый, мой ласковый зверь.*

----------


## Элен

Джулия,Малыш,не  знаю  каких  слов  подобрать  после  всего  прочитанного, комок  в  горле. У  меня  сегодня  итак  настроение  нерадостное - одиноко  как-то... грустно... Опять  плохие  новости  с  экрана,хоронят  горняков - плачу... Да  нет, для  государства  это  всего  лишь  несколько  человек... Но  каждый  из  погибших  был  чьм-то  любимым,его  ждали, а  он  ушёл  в  никуда. Лучше,конечно,не  думать  о  таких  вещах,жить  своей  жизнью,как  многие. Но  так  муторно  на  душе,что  от  каких-то  странных  обстоятельств, ошибок  люди  теряют  своих  близких. Вот  и  твои  статьи  почитала,слёзы  душат... Интересно,читали  ли  эти  статьи  те  люди,которые  виновны  в  смерти  влюблённых,в  одиночестве  малышки-дочурки? Как  живут  эти  люди,а? 
Джуль,прости  меня  за  минуты  слабости,знаю,что  ты  поймёшь...
Спасибо  тебе  за  любовь  к  жизни  и  людям,за  сострадание  к  чужому  горю.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Мягкие лапки, ушки и хвост
Глаза как янтарь, доверчивый взгляд
Ты для меня самый лучший мой кот
Но век твой недолог... и годы летят.
Мы вместе бок о бок прошли через жизнь
Мы спали, деля одеяло с подушкой
Меня ты учил как правильно жить
Меня охранял, навострив чутко ушки...
Мы вместе играли, мы ели вдвоём
Тебя я ласкала, дарила тепло
Я думала вечно с тобой проживём
Но ты умираешь и мне тяжело
Ты смотришь понятливым взглядом в глаза
Ты просишь облегчить страданья и муки
Но я не могу остаться одна
И снова беру тебя в тёплые руки
Ты скоро закроешь навечно глаза
Ты просто уснёшь, не проснёшься, не встанешь
Но я буду вечно помнить тебя
И буду любить... и ты это знаешь...


Это стихотворение я написала 15 августа 2006 года, посвятив его своему любимому коту. 19 августа его не стало. Сначала я не хотела его никуда выкладывать на всеобщее прочтение, но сейчас, написав "Любимому Мопсу", я подумала, что несправедливо будет скрыть это стихотворение.

----------


## мусяня

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джулик,ничего не поделаешь,жизнь есть жизнь.У меня тоже есть стих,в котором есть строчка "...и вот ушла очередная кошка,она поставила на жизни точку..." :frown: НЕ расстраивайся...
А про Мопсика мило,красиво,душевно,в общем как всегда,всё нравится! :Ok:  Молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джу, дорогая, ты знаешь как я отношусь к животным:rolleyes: , читала и ком в горле стоял:frown: , спасибо тебе, здорово, очень здорово :Aga:  , но так грустно :Tu:  !!!Спасибо тебе, за твое доброе сердце и светлую душуkiss !!!Если бы все люди были такими , то мир стал бы чище и добрее!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Люди уходят... куда? Нам не дано это знать,
Снова в чьём-то доме беда, кто-то рыдает опять.
И невозможно помочь, мы ведь не в силах вернуть,
Можно лишь поддержать, помочь проводить в новый путь.
Секунды, минуты, часы - время - безжалостный страж,
Время не лечит, пойми, это придумано... фальш...
Память нам не унять - болью ворвётся в висок,
Хочется всё прекратить, резко нажав на курок.
Хочется всё прекратить, затеряться в иных мирах,
Но продолжается жизнь, себя собираем в кулак...
Память не надо стирать, забыть - не так-то легко,
Нужно просто любить тех, кто уже далеко...*

Наверное, не смогу я не писать минор. Это всё ещё живо во мне.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Нас не вернуть.

Мы стали другими,
Мы стали иными,
Мы добрыми быть перестали,
Какими-то злыми,
Во многом слепыми
Вот какими мы стали.
Легко нас спугнуть,
Дать ложный путь
Погрязли в жадности, зависти
Нас не вернуть,
Уже не вернуть,
И... не надо слёз жалости
--------------------------
А было когда-то
Шагали ребята
И пели про жизнь на просторе
Они помогали,
Другим помогали,
Глаза их горели задором
------------------------
Нас не вернуть
Мы выбрали путь
Другой нам дороги не надо
И сей перспективе
Отнюдь не красивой
Я совершенно не рада.*

----------


## Элен

> Люди уходят... куда? Нам не дано это знать,
> Снова в чьём-то доме беда, кто-то рыдает опять.
> И невозможно помочь, мы ведь не в силах вернуть,
> Можно лишь поддержать, помочь проводить в новый путь.
> Секунды, минуты, часы - время - безжалостный страж,
> Время не лечит, пойми, это придумано... фальш...
> Память нам не унять - болью ворвётся в висок,
> Хочется всё прекратить, резко нажав на курок.
> Хочется всё прекратить, затеряться в иных мирах,
> ...


Джуль,солнышко,ты  это  сегодня  написала?

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Джуль,солнышко,ты  это  сегодня  написала?



Да, Алён, буквально 4 минуты назад... Что-то мне прям болью в сердце ударило...

----------


## Элен

Тонкая  душа... чувствуешь  всё  до  мелочей.

----------


## мусяня

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Джулик,хорошо,но видишь как-то у тебя или бешенный мажор,или бешенный минор,вот ты максималистка :Ok:  Только что с тобой общалась,у тебя было весеннее настроение,а сейчас РРРАААЗЗЗ и всё :frown: Я переживаю о тебе :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Да это у меня девушки такой перескок настроения от того, что читаю в интернете нашем. Тему на форуме одном увидела, зашла... Девчонки там молодые пишут о своих переживаниях... Тема называется "Как жить после смерти любимого". Каждая делится горем от смерти мужей. Я как прочла, так внутри все и упало... 
Написала стих... Потом залезла в статью о том, как в самолёте мужчина умер, прочитала комментарии к ней... Люди разглагольствуют о том, как неправильно себя повёл экипаж, о деньгах, о несчастных пассажирах 1-го ВИП класса, которым пришлось 3 часа пролететь с мертвецом на борту, о том, что надо было дать снотворное вдове, которая оплакивала все это время своего мужа, чтоб пассажирам она не мешала, о том, что труп не мешало бы поместить в туалет или багажное отделение, чтобы не шокировать достопочтенную публику. Тошно стало. Человечество теряет свой облик, нас уже не вернуть, не вернуть былого патриотизма, не вернуть наивной радости солнцу, весне, лету, золотой осени, первому снегу... Не вернуть бескорыстности, не вернуть сострадания... Не вернуть. Мы погрязли в меркантильности и жестокости. Мы в плену у денег и власти... И вырваться из этого плена уже не удаётся... Не спасти этих людей нам, тем, кто попрежнему верит в добро и справедливость. Деньги, эти разноцветные бумажки сильнее нас, наших чувств... Вещи сильнее души...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Мне страшно жить...
Не от того что много смерти...
Не от того что ждёт за поворотом,
Страшно от того, какими стали дети,
Жестокими все стали от чего-то...
Я помню, как однажды днём весенним,
Увидела картину я в метро -
Малыш сидел у папы на коленях,
Светилось яростью невинное лицо.
Вагона шум мешал его услышать,
Но я отчётливо разобрала слова:
"Я, папа, не люблю тебя, ты слышишь
Точнее ненавижу я тебя!!!"
Отец ответил так, что люди оглянулись,
Прошёл в толпе тревожный шепоток...
Внутри меня вдруг все перевернулось,
И по спине моей промчался холодок.
Я станцию свою проехала невольно,
Я не могла ни шевельнуться, не вздохнуть,
Смотрели все на эту пару недовольно,
Они же продолжали утренний свой путь.
Я вышла и присела на скамейку,
А в голове ещё звучали те слова,
Мне было горько, больно непомерно...
Какая же жестокая Москва!
Мне страшно жить...
Не от того что много смерти...
Не от того что ждёт нас за углом,
Мне страшно от того, какими дети...
Какими дети вырастут потом...*

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

У меня слов нет :flower:  
Не подберу слово, как выразить свои чувства........в душе забурлило и ком в горле!

СПАСИБО тебе!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Серёга, тебе тоже спасибо!!! Твоё мнение для меня важно.

Моё последнее стихотворение было воспринято неоднозначно, что меня малость расстроило (ведь, когда смысл стихотворения не донесён до читателя, это есть непрофессионализм писателя, значит что-то не так), но и заставило задуматься. пока комментировать я это стихотворение не буду, хочу услышать ваше мнение, возможно критику, возможно вопросы. Не стесняйтесь - пишите. Для меня это очень важно!!!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Ты про какое говоришь?




> Мне страшно жить...
> Не от того что много смерти...
> Не от того что ждёт за поворотом,
> Страшно от того, какими стали дети,


Если про это, то просто СУППЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  
Очень сильно, тронуло :flower:

----------


## Anton

_Ты – моё Открытие, Муза, Сказка, Тайна.
Джулия, читать Тебя люблю необычайно.
Для меня, Твои стихи – это мир огромный!
Мир: тепла, любви, эмоций, чувствований полный.

Ты – Прикосновенье жизни, сна Прикосновение...
Чаша, полная даров и слёз умиления...
Ты – Палитра самоцветов, жемчугов Даритель...
Музыки, Аккорд певучий и души Целитель.

Окунаясь с головой в море грёз, мечтаний,
Я, Тебя там обрету посреди баталий.
Мы, оружие крепко держим, веру, правды знамя!
Джу, не бойся ничего – даже пламя ада!

А «дурная» пуля ранит вдруг на поле брани?
Музой к Тебе прилечу и заглажу раны.
Про любовь Тебе спою и про жизни пряность,
Чтобы мы с Тобой больше не терялись!

Ты – моё Открытие, Муза, Сказка, Тайна.
Джулия, читать Тебя люблю необычайно.
Для меня, Твои стихи – это просто Чудо!
Как без них я раньше жил? Даже вспомнить худо..._

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> _Ты – моё Открытие, Муза, Сказка, Тайна.
> Джулия, читать Тебя люблю необычайно.
> Для меня, Твои стихи – это мир огромный!
> Мир: тепла, любви, эмоций, чувствований полный.
> 
> Ты – Прикосновенье жизни, сна Прикосновение...
> Чаша, полная даров и слёз умиления...
> Ты – Палитра самоцветов, жемчугов Даритель...
> Музыки, Аккорд певучий и души Целитель.
> ...



*ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!! Никогда ещё никто не посвящал мне стихи, а тут не просто стих, тут целое откровение! Сказать, что мне приятно - значит ничего не сказать! Я в потрясении! Причём глубоком! Ну вот как теперь мне писать стихи? ОХ! Эмоции меня захватили! Антон, я в восхищении, преклонении, обалдении (господи, не хватает существительных восторженно-красивых, чтобы описать моё состояние). СПАСИБО! Ты меня сразил на повал!*  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## kraev

Джу, привет! Твоя поэтическая популярность растёт!))) Поздравляю! Скоро песни про тебя слагать будем:):):):) Пиши, твори! Успехов тебе!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Джу, привет! Твоя поэтическая популярность растёт!))) Поздравляю! Скоро песни про тебя слагать будем:):):):) Пиши, твори! Успехов тебе!


Привет привет драгоценный мой друг. :Oj:  
Помнится песню мне кто-то ещё осенью обещал!:biggrin: 
Я пишу и творю!
Забегай по-чаще!
Целую, Джу

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Anton*,

 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   БРАВО!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Джулик,хорошо,но видишь как-то у тебя или бешенный мажор,или бешенный минор,вот ты максималистка Только что с тобой общалась,у тебя было весеннее настроение,а сейчас РРРАААЗЗЗ и всё :frown: Я переживаю о тебе


Мне ночью в голову пришла мысль... :Aga:   Я не максималистка, я - мазохистка!:biggrin: 
Шучу. Не переживай за меня! :Oj:   Всё у меня отлично. Просто не могу я проходить мимо чужих проблем... Я ж ребёнок исчо.kuku  Мой пытливый ум постоянно проводит анализ окружающей меня действительности, мои стихи есть мои размышления, но это далеко не аксиома )))) :Aga:

----------


## aleks68

> Я ж ребёнок исчо


Очень милый ребенок,надо заметить :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Зодиакальные созвездия различны,
Есть Овен, Рак, Телец и Водолей,
Есть Близнецы и Львы, но мне вот лично
Мой зодиакальный знак всего милей!
Я - Скорпион, и много станет ясно
Про мой характер и мои привычки,
Пусть говорят, что этот знак опасен
(Поверьте - нет, куда опасней спички).
Есть у меня природное уменье
Увидеть в людях истинное Я,
Упрямства толика, есть гордость и стремленье,
И доброта есть тоже у меня.
Возможно не всегда права бываю,
Но это с лёгкостью всегда признать могу.
И если что случится, точно знаю,
На помощь человеку я приду.
Но впрочем каждый человек индивидуален,
Будь он Стрелец, Весы иль тот же Рак -
Характер наш не столь зодиакален,
Как говорит астрологический наш знак!*

----------


## kraev

От Козерога низкий Вам поклон? Спросить осмелюсь - что за праздник через 3 месяца и 17 дней?:):):)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> От Козерога низкий Вам поклон? Спросить осмелюсь - что за праздник через 3 месяца и 17 дней?:):):)


Вольно!:biggrin: 
Товарисч подполковник, кому как не Вам знать, что за праздник! Замуж я собираюсь! ЗАМУЖ!:rolleyes:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Своей жизни книгу листаю,
День за днём, строка за строкой,
Я её с вожделеньем читаю,
А сюжет этой книги такой:
Как то осенью ночкою тёмной,
Родились близнецы - брат с сестрой,
Вместе жили, росли и учились,
Дружны были... не разлить их водой.
Жизнь была и сложной и лёгкой -
Школа, дом, работа, друзья.
Невзначай разошлись их дороги,
Развела их лихая беда.
Брат ушёл - теперь он далёко,
А девчонка живёт за двоих.
Жизнь её перестала быть лёгкой,
И казалось закончился стих...
Но её не оставили силы,
Бурной жизни поток не затих,
Кровь по венам по прежнему била.
Живёт она одна за двоих.
Жизни книга открыта в начале,
До конца ещё далеко,
Будет радость в ней, будут печали,
Будет трудно и будет легко.
Эта книга их тысяч похожих
Для меня интереснее всех,
Улыбнись случайный, прохожий,
Улыбайся, ведь это не грех...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Вот так, не без помощи добрых людей, мои стихи становятся ещё лучше, ещё гармоничней, ещё красивей и читабельней! Прочтите, неправда ли лучше получилось?*

Своей жизни книгу листаю,
День за днём, строка за строкой,
Я её с вожделеньем читаю,
А сюжет этой книги такой:
Как то осенью, ночкою тёмной,
Родились близнецы - брат с сестрой,
Вместе жили, росли и учились,
Так дружны - не разлить их водой.
Жизнь была их и сложной и лёгкой -
Школа, дом. Работа, друзья.
Но однажды, на жизненной тропке,
Развела их лихая беда.
Брат ушёл и теперь далеко он,
А девчонка живёт за двоих.
Жизнь её перестала быть лёгкой,
И казалось закончился стих...
Но её не оставили силы,
Бурной жизни поток не затих,
Кровь по венам по прежнему била.
Жизнь её - одна за двоих.
Жизни книга открыта в начале,
До конца ещё так далеко,
Будет радость в ней, будут печали,
Будет трудно и будет легко.
Эта книга, из тысяч похожих,
Для меня интереснее всех,
Улыбнись случайный, прохожий,
Улыбайся, ведь это не грех...*

Этой редакцией я обязана Малышке. Спасибо тебе, дорогая, что не побоялась внести свою лепту в моё маленькое творчество!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

У меня жена СКОРПИОН! :Ok:  




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от kraev  
> От Козерога низкий Вам поклон? Спросить осмелюсь - что за праздник через 3 месяца и 17 дней?:):):)
> 
> Вольно! 
> Товарисч подполковник, кому как не Вам знать, что за праздник! Замуж я собираюсь! ЗАМУЖ!


 :Vah:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Малышка

> Этой редакцией я обязана Малышке. Спасибо тебе, дорогая, что не побоялась внести свою лепту в моё маленькое творчество!


 :redface: Нет, так не чесно, я ещё не успела оставить отклик в твоей темке, а ты уже выставила моё хамство на показ :frown: 
 Джулечка, прости засранку, я больше так не буду!!!
Я очень долго не заглядывала к тебе в темку, но может быть так даже лучше, потому что под Новый год свалилась с сердечным приступом и вот только недавно маненько оклемалась. А в твоих расказах и стихах столько боли и чувственности, что я сегодня пол дня провела в слезах, так как сама не могу пройти мимо чужой беды и чужой боли. Спасибки тебе кыся за твоё творчество, за твою чувственную душу и за то, что ты делишься с нами всем тем, что у тебя на душе  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
> 
> У меня жена СКОРПИОН!



Передай любимой, что Скорпион Скорпиону - ДРУГ, БРАТ и ЗАПАСНАЯ КЛЕШНЯ!:wink:  :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> :redface: Нет, так не чесно, я ещё не успела оставить отклик в твоей темке, а ты уже выставила моё хамство на показ :frown: 
>  Джулечка, прости засранку, я больше так не буду!!!
> Я очень долго не заглядывала к тебе в темку, но может быть так даже лучше, потому что под Новый год свалилась с сердечным приступом и вот только недавно маненько оклемалась. А в твоих расказах и стихах столько боли и чувственности, что я сегодня пол дня провела в слезах, так как сама не могу пройти мимо чужой беды и чужой боли. Спасибки тебе кыся за твоё творчество, за твою чувственную душу и за то, что ты делишься с нами всем тем, что у тебя на душе


Мур! Это тебе спасибо, что не проходишь мимо, что делишься своими впечатлениями от прочитанного, что так внимательна к моим творениям.
Желаю тебе здоровья! Береги себя, дорогая.  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Малышка

> Желаю тебе здоровья! Береги себя, дорогая.


  Спасибки тебе, лапушка, я постараюсь  :Aga:   :flower:   :Oj:  



> что не проходишь мимо


:redface:  Котечка, а разве такие люди на форуме есть, которые могут пройти мимо твоего творчества :Huh:  ???
 Если да, то мне их просто очень жаль :frown: Ну где, скажи мне на милость, они смогут прочесть столько душевности, откровенности, чистоты и тепла???

----------


## bobsan

:Ok:  

Джу, наконец-то и тебе кто-то стихи написал!!!

БРАВО!!!

----------


## aleks68

> Замуж я собираюсь! ЗАМУЖ!


А на свадьбу пригласишь??? :Vah:  :biggrin:  :Vah:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

> Передай любимой, что Скорпион Скорпиону - ДРУГ, БРАТ и ЗАПАСНАЯ КЛЕШНЯ


 :Ok:   уже передал! тебе приветик! :flower:

----------


## Ace-B

А я вот прочитал рассказ с первого листа - почему-то сегодня на него потянуло гораздо активнее, чем на стихи... :confused: 
Прочитал... и захотелось ответить чем-то более оптимистичным ! 
Это не на суд и не для оценки... это видели уже все, кому надо было видеть... этот рассказ почти про меня, как Ваш - почти про Вас... будем считать, что это просто вторая чаша весов ! :)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> А я вот прочитал рассказ с первого листа - почему-то сегодня на него потянуло гораздо активнее, чем на стихи... :confused: 
> Прочитал... и захотелось ответить чем-то более оптимистичным ! 
> Это не на суд и не для оценки... это видели уже все, кому надо было видеть... этот рассказ почти про меня, как Ваш - почти про Вас... будем считать, что это просто вторая чаша весов ! :)




Привет! Потрясающий рассказ, я прям растрогалась.  Так чувственно прописанный, так красиво. Скажи, а история написания этого рассказа? она какая? Спасибо тебе за него, он меня очень тронул. Если у тебя есть ещё рассказы, будь добр, покажи )) Рада знакомству с тобой. Будем дружить?

----------


## Ace-B

Как минимум, можем попытаться ! :)

А что до рассказов, то у меня их мало... у меня есть практически всё, что можно придумать (оппа, а рисунков, вроде, нет :rolleyes: ), но в малых количествах... то ли дело в лени, то ли в настроении... прёт-то, обычно, когда на душе попа полная, а я такие состояния избегаю - утомительные они ! :wink: 

Про историю уже затрудняюсь. Если ты посмотришь на дату в конце, то заметишь, что он уже давнишний... а моя девичя память в таких случаях никогда не подводит - работает, как часы ! :) в том смысле, что не помню я ! :biggrin: Знаю только кому писал и за что !  :Aga:

----------


## Mihanya

> *Остановилось время - песочные часы,
> "Такое невозможно" - сказал когда-то ты...
> Но посмотри - застыли песчинки за стеклом!
> Бездвижно все вокруг! И только мы вдвоём..
> Мы не под влатью времени! Ты только посмотри!
> Мы с тобою вместе, и что не говори,
> Ничто вокруг с тобой нам не сможет помешать...
> Тихонько трону стол - пойдут часы опять...*


Я с этим тоже столкнулся после песенки от Volkoffа. Только я его толкаю а он не двигается, это слышно в последней песенке которую я выложил.  :Ha:  Молодец  :Ok: 

Опять совпадение сегодня.




> Люди уходят... куда? Нам не дано это знать,
> Снова в чьём-то доме беда, кто-то рыдает опять.
> И невозможно помочь, мы ведь не в силах вернуть,
> Можно лишь поддержать, помочь проводить в новый путь.
> Секунды, минуты, часы - время - безжалостный страж,
> Время не лечит, пойми, это придумано... фальш...
> Память нам не унять - болью ворвётся в висок,
> Хочется всё прекратить, резко нажав на курок.
> Хочется всё прекратить, затеряться в иных мирах,
> ...

----------


## Mihanya

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Джулик,хорошо,но видишь как-то у тебя или бешенный мажор,или бешенный минор,вот ты максималистка Только что с тобой общалась,у тебя было весеннее настроение,а сейчас РРРАААЗЗЗ и всё :frown: Я переживаю о тебе



Мусаня у меня такая-же ситуация только я пытаюсь вылезти через мажор, а он не хочет.:frown:

----------


## Ace-B

*Котёнок*, немного для себя ты найдёшь здесь...

----------


## ivkarm

Джулька мы с тобой :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Волдед

М...да..... здорово!!! Чего тут еще скажешь?
Когда будет одиноко и грустно, буду к тебе заглядывать!!!
Джулька, ты не против?

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ещё раз хочу поблагодарить всех всех всех посетителей и гостей моей темки!!! Друзья! Вы все молодцы! Вы здорово меня поддерживаете! Извините меня, грешную, за то, что не всегда отвечаю Вам всем на ваши чУдные и теплые отзывы! Но поверьте, читая каждый отзыв, я каждому говорю искреннее спасибо!!! Я Вас Люблю!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Сегодня навеки уйду от вас прочь,
Чтоб больше ни разу не встретили.
Я уйду тихо, я уйду в ночь.
Зачем? Чтобы вы не заметили.

Будут дождинки по крышам стучать
Плачут по мне небеса
Я не приду к вам на праздник опять
Я ухожу навсегда.
Вы не заметите, что меня нет
У вас свои ведь дела:
У каждого в шкафчик запрятан скелет,
А в нижней полке зола.
Я стану другою в апрельскую ночь,
Для всех  вас стану чужой.
Сегодня навеки уйду от вас прочь,
И буду сама собой.

----------


## Anton

> Сегодня навеки уйду от вас прочь,
> Чтоб больше ни разу не встретили.
> Я уйду тихо, я уйду в ночь.
> Зачем? Чтобы вы не заметили.
> 
> Будут дождинки по крышам стучать
> Плачут по мне небеса
> Я не приду к вам на праздник опять
> Я ухожу навсегда.
> ...


*Котёнок, это для тебя от меня!*

Люблю любя любить Любовь,
Люблю Любовью любоваться,
Люблю Любовью наслаждаться,
Люблю в любви признаться вновь.

Люблю любовно затеряться,
Люблю любя сказать: «Люблю»,
А не любить, я – не люблю!
Зачем тогда с Любовью знаться?

Люблю с Любовью жизнь любить,
Люблю я, смерти не бояться,
Люблю в любви не сомноваться,
Люблю о любви не просить.

Люблю дарить свою любовь,
Люблю любить любвиобильно,
Люблю: «просто» любить и «сильно»,
Люблю в любви не тратить слов.

Люблю читать любовно книги,
И о любви люблю читать,
Люблю с любовью в пролом встать,
Но очень не люблю – интриги.

Люблю чашу любви испить,
Её другим передавая
И круг любовный замыкая,
Люблю (в любви) Христа молить.

Люблю, коль знают о любви,
Люблю, коль от любви сияют,
Но не люблю, когда теряют
Любовь, стремление к любви!

----------


## Гуслик

Anton -  :Ok:  

Джу - просто выше неба!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,



> Сегодня навеки уйду от вас прочь,
> Чтоб больше ни разу не встретили.
> Я уйду тихо, я уйду в ночь.
> Зачем? Чтобы вы не заметили.
> 
> Будут дождинки по крышам стучать
> Плачут по мне небеса
> Я не приду к вам на праздник опять
> Я ухожу навсегда.
> ...


это супер! так тронуло... прям ах... тема мне эта очень близка...
спасибо за замечательный стих!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ну просто слов нет!... Талант!  :Oj:   :Ok:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Спасибо огромное, Антон!!! Это шикарно! очень воздушно!!! Кстати, не находишь, что чем то перекликается с Высоцким "Я не люблю"? Слов восхищения не найду, чтобы передать как мне приятно! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Гуслик*,

Солнышко, неужели ты здесь? Привет!!! Очень тебя давно тут не было, я скучала! расскажи немного, куда пропадал? Заходи ко мне по-чаще :)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
> 
> 
> это супер! так тронуло... прям ах... тема мне эта очень близка...
> спасибо за замечательный стих!


Тебе спасибо!!!  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Что-то в душе надломлено,
Что-то ещё не выстояно,
От слёз на щеках насолено,
Смятение словно от выстрела.
------------------------------
Он ещё молодой совсем.
Он же ещё не пожил!
Но его ожидает холод от стен...
Жизненный путь - он сложен...
Опомнись, судья, не виновен он!
Подождите, зачем приговор?
Но в зале суда раздаётся стон,
Без вины пацан осуждён.
Становится ясно - делу конец,
Не изменишь здесь ничего,
Перед деньгами и ты не боец,
Деньги важнее всего.
Продано-куплено, чужая судьба...
Жизнь - дешёвый товар,
Разницы нет, кого продавать
Молод ты или стар.
И не помогут родные, друзья,
И не спасёт любовь.
---------------------
На шее змеёю обвилась петля
А в жилах застыла кровь...

----------


## Гуслик

ДЖу, спасибо! Ты тоже заходи, я тебе всегда рад, ты знаешь.
Я пишу тексты для своих девчонок (поп-группа "Не Надо!"),
привыкаю постепенно к новой жизни, музыку пока перестал сочинять, - после всего пока не могу. А так - всё очень здорово. Весна. Только тексты просят грустные писать.
Вот:
ТЫ УЙДЁШЬ
(муз. и сл. Гуслик)
Ты уйдёшь потихоньку, дверь закроешь ключом,
Чтоб никто не услышал шаги.
Я стою у окна, прислонившись плечом,
И шепчу – Бог тебе помоги!
Ты садишься в машину, запускаешь мотор,
В этот раз ты уйдёшь навсегда.
И зелёный горит на углу светофор – 
Мне тебя не вернуть никогда.

Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Навсегда, навсегда, навсегда.
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Когда стынет в озёрах вода
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
В час, когда умирает листва.
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Навсегда, навсегда, навсегда.

Ты уходишь из дома, как из жизни моей,
 ничего не оставишь взамен.
Я одна в опустевшей квартире моей
– с горькой памятью старых измен.
Ты уйдёшь потихоньку, дверь закроешь ключом,
И никто не услышит шаги,
Я стою у окна, прислонившись плечом,
И шепчу – Бог тебе помоги!


Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Навсегда, навсегда, навсегда.
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Когда стынет в озёрах вода
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
В час, когда умирает листва.
Ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь, ты уйдёшь!
Навсегда, навсегда, навсегда.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ой как красиво!!! Обалденно... Я вот тоже что-то на миноре сижу, е выходит ничего весёлого. Последнее весёлое сочинила сегодня за обедом.

Сижу одна - пью чаю
И опять скучаю
ПоЧему скучаю?
Ну явно не по чаю.

А так все грусть и печаль, даже не знаю, почему. Вроде в жизни всё ништяк, скоро свадьба, переехала на свою квартиру, учусь. Всё вроде прекрасно, а душе какой-то холод. не знаю...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

За печалью холодных стёкол
Спрятан мир развесёлых будней,
Я, как в клетке теснейшей сокол,
Не смирившийся, шибко буйный.
Мне теперь не расправить крылья,
Я, свободу свою потеряв,
Криком души тревожу уныло,
Всю себя в этом крике отдав.
Мне бы в небо взметнуться смело!
Мне б свободу свою забрать!
Мне б к любимому вернуться делу -
Мне б под облаком вольным летать!
Мне бы с ветром столкнуться в выси!
Мне б на солнце перо осушить!
Мне б увидеть как рыщут рыси
По просторам бескрайней тайги!
Но захлопнулась клетка лихо,
И теперь я обречена.
В западне моей адски тихо,
А за окнами плачет весна.
Но смириться ведь не сумею!
Не такая по жизни суть,
И когда-нибудь я посмею
Свою волю себе вернуть...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

На улице опять метель,
Шумит наш беспокойный город,
А мы танцуем в темноте,
Нас не тревожит вешний холод.
Движения легки, чисты,
Мы не владеем нашей страстью
Танцуем.. дети темноты...
У танца нашего во власти.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Иногда закрываю глаза,
И как миг проносится фраза:
"Вечность - это не навсегда
Это лишь моментная фаза"
Может глупость, а может и нет,
Но понять не могу до сих пор
Я понятий далёкий свет,
Бесконечностей дальний простор.
У всего бывают границы,
У всего бывает конец,
У поэта конечны страницы,
Допевает свои песни певец.
Ну скажите, ну как это "вечность"?
Неужели такое возможно?
Как понять что есть бесконечность?
Объясните мне, если не сложно...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,



> Иногда закрываю глаза,
> И как миг проносится фраза:
> "Вечность - это не навсегда
> Это лишь моментная фаза"
> Может глупость, а может и нет,
> Но понять не могу до сих пор
> Я понятий далёкий свет,
> Бесконечностей дальний простор.
> У всего бывают границы,
> ...


Спасибо за еще одно превосходное стихотворение  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> Иногда закрываю глаза,
> И как миг проносится фраза:
> "Вечность - это не навсегда
> Это лишь моментная фаза"
> Может глупость, а может и нет,
> Но понять не могу до сих пор
> Я понятий далёкий свет,
> Бесконечностей дальний простор.
> У всего бывают границы,
> ...


Как ты мне нравишься, Котёнок! Я в восторге от твоего творчества! Спасибо за то, что ты есть!

_Бесконечность – не дано понять.
Бесконечность – не дано прожить.
Бесконечность, нужно принять,
Необьятному в сердце дать жить!

Бесконечность – не для ума!
Бесконечность – лишь для души.
Бесконечность не впишешь в слова,
Бесконечность – эхо в глуши!

Бесконечность – нескончаемость власти!
Бесконечность – полёт безграничный!
Бесконечность – любовь вечной страсти -
Не погибнувшей в слабости личной!

Бесконечность – падения тяжесть.
Бесконечность – выхода поиск.
Бесконечность – союз многих княжеств,
Возрождающий тайный происк!

Бесконечность – надежды поток!
Бесконечность – веры стремление!
Бесконечность – силы Исток,
Воздающий за грехи – искуплением!_

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Как ты мне нравишься, Котёнок! Я в восторге от твоего творчества! Спасибо за то, что ты есть!
> 
> _Бесконечность – не дано понять.
> Бесконечность – не дано прожить.
> Бесконечность, нужно принять,
> Необьятному в сердце дать жить!
> 
> Бесконечность – не для ума!
> Бесконечность – лишь для души.
> ...




ВАУ!!!!! ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!! Чего-чего, а такого точного ответа я не ожидала. Даже обидно как-то что сама до этого не додумалась! видимо опыта мне не хватает жизненного ))) масенькая я ещё :) Спасибо тебе огромное!!! Ты наверное действительно до самой сути этого вопроса добрался! Мур!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

С добрым утром! Солнце так ярко!
С добрым утром, улыбнись же в ответ,
Пусть будет утренним, светлым подарком
Мой короткий, душевный привет!
С добрым утром! Вдохни чистый воздух,
Посмотри в прозрачность небес!
Прогони прочь тоску, лучший отдых -
Неторопливая прогулочка в лес.
С добрым утром, мой город далёкий!
С добрым утром, родная страна!
С добрым утром, пруд не глубокий!
С добрым утром, сестрёнка-весна!
С добрым утром, любимый и близкий!
С добрым утром, далёкий чужак!
С добрым утром, домик мой низкий!
С добрым утром, стаи волчьей вожак!
С добрым утром, родная природа!
С добрым утром, драгоценный мой край!
-----------------------------------------
И даже если затопили заботы,
Об  утре добром ты не забывай!

----------


## jana

*Котёнок Джу*,

спасибо тебе)))

на сердце легче стало))))

----------


## *SINGER*

*Котёнок Джу*,
 У тебя столько много стихов!И темы глубокие!
 Муза с тобой не растаётся!
 Прочитала не всё,но мне очень понравилось! Люблю чужие стихи!
Буду заходить к тебе!!! 
Так держать!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
> 
> спасибо тебе)))
> 
> на сердце легче стало))))



Солнышко, мне показалось?
Или ты по чему-то грустишь?
Расскажи, что с тобою вдруг сталось?
Что случилось с тобою, малыш?
Расскажи, чем душа потревожена,
Может что угнетает тебя?
И в моей душе разворошено,
Но борюсь за других, за себя...
Ну а может, я ошибаюсь,
И напротив, всё хорошо?
Ты прости, что так вмешивАюсь,
Такова моя суть... Вот и всё...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  У тебя столько много стихов!И темы глубокие!
>  Муза с тобой не растаётся!
>  Прочитала не всё,но мне очень понравилось! Люблю чужие стихи!
> Буду заходить к тебе!!! 
> Так держать!!!



Привет-привет. спасибо за посещение! Забегай по-чаще!
муза моя не расстаётся со мной, иногда только уезжает в долгосрочный отпуск. В основном зимой. :)
Я к тебе тоже часто забегать буду, ты меня на мажорные темы вдохновляешь!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## jana

> Солнышко, мне показалось?
> Или ты по чему-то грустишь?
> Расскажи, что с тобою вдруг сталось?
> Что случилось с тобою, малыш?
> Расскажи, чем душа потревожена,
> Может что угнетает тебя?
> И в моей душе разворошено,
> Но борюсь за других, за себя...
> Ну а может, я ошибаюсь,
> ...


Спасибо )))

а мне  впервые за 15 лет пишло только вот это - 

Мне плохо, но кому это важно
Кроме меня и ночной тишины
Мне плохо и даже немного страшно
От бесцельности и пустоты.

Мне страшно - отчего? и сама не знаю
Наверное страшно себя потерять
Мне страшно и я уже не летаю
А как же хочется снова летать!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Спасибо )))
> 
> а мне  впервые за 15 лет пишло только вот это - 
> 
> Мне плохо, но кому это важно
> Кроме меня и ночной тишины
> Мне плохо и даже немного страшно
> От бесцельности и пустоты.
> 
> ...


Яна, у тебя безусловно есть потенциал, почему тогда не пишешь? Ведь скорее всего это твой скрытый талант, так попробуй его расскрыть, создай темку именную - а мы будем заходить и поддерживать, а там, глядишь, и откроются новые для тебя горизонты

----------


## jana

*Котёнок Джу*,
 спасибо)))
нет у меня потенциала.... это ты своим творчеством немного подстигнула))) не удивлюсь что это плагиат, вытащенный где то из глубины подсознания.. прост дипрессия немного.. но пройдет))

у меня все же лучше песть получается))) сочинять не умею... оказывается все это до меня написано)))))))

просто вылились слова в стихах... пройдет...)

----------


## Света Х

Котёнок, твой стих "С добрым утром!" очень удачный, в нём столько света и тепла -молодец  :Ok:  :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

:Oj:  Светочка!!! как же приятно!!!! Спасибо тебе, дорогая!!! :Ok:

----------


## *SINGER*

*Котёнок Джу*,



> Я к тебе тоже часто забегать буду, ты меня на мажорные темы вдохновляешь!


Мне кажется, у меня сплошной минор...Но то,что тебя от моего минора на мажор тянет,так это же хорошо!

----------


## Гуслик

Джу, - спасибо!  :flower:  
SINGER -  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Солнышко, мне показалось?
> Или ты по чему-то грустишь?
> Расскажи, что с тобою вдруг сталось?
> Что случилось с тобою, малыш?
> Расскажи, чем душа потревожена,
> Может что угнетает тебя?
> И в моей душе разворошено,
> Но борюсь за других, за себя...
> Ну а может, я ошибаюсь,
> ...


Очень много прекрасных стихов, которые мне у тебя нравятся, все даже не процитируешь. :flower:  
А этот сегодня наверное про меня. Спасибо  :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  

Ты меня поймешь.... Меньше слов, а душа вся твоя..... :Oj:

----------


## TAMBOWOLF

Котенок  я хочу сказать тебе большое спасибо за твои стихи особенно за "волчонка" от всех тамбовских волков  респект

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Я исчезаю ненадолго и навечно,
Я исчезаю каждый день и бесконечно,
Я исчезаю в ночь и в утренний рассвет,
Я вроде рядом с вами, вроде - нет.
Непредсказуема, наивна и мудра,
Я ангел света, в то же время - сатана,
Во мне сплелись две совершенно разных сути:
Я и огонь, и я - комочек ртути.
Могу любить я горячо и нежно,
Могу быть равнодушной, безмятежной...
Ищу в штормах морей покой мне неизвестный,
Когда же полный штиль... мне жить неинтересно!
Но знайте, есть во мне одна черта -
Я не предам не брошу никогда!
За друга всё отдам, не поскуплюсь ничем...
Нет ничего ценней, чем дружбы сладкий плен!*

----------


## Гуслик

> Ищу в штормах морей покой мне неизвестный,


Больше не пропадай так надолго. ОК?  :flower:

----------


## Ленок

> Я исчезаю ненадолго и навечно,
> Я исчезаю каждый день и бесконечно,
> Я исчезаю в ночь и в утренний рассвет,
> Я вроде рядом с вами, вроде - нет.
> Непредсказуема, наивна и мудра,
> Я ангел света, в то же время - сатана,
> Во мне сплелись две совершенно разных сути:
> Я и огонь, и я - комочек ртути.
> Могу любить я горячо и нежно,
> ...


*Котёнок Джу*,
 Читая твое стихотворение - я вижу себя :Oj: ....великолепно пишешь....правда, умничка!!!  :flower:

----------


## Roberta

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Я на первой странице случайно прочитала, что Вы хотите "конструктивной критики"...
Это, конечно, хорошо, когда столько чистых и тёплых мыслей... конечно, может, я всего не прочитала...
Вы попробуйте хоть слоги в строчках считать что-ли: в рифмованных строках их должно быть одинаковое количество.
"Умение" подобрать рифму к слову - это ещё не стихи.

Простите, если обидела. Я вижу, что у Вас чистая и добрая душа, которую тянет к высокому. Это совершенно естественно и очень хорошо.
Но мой Вам совет - выбирайте на выставление только безоговорочно хорошие произведения. Потому что в таком объёме информации их можно просто не заметить.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Я на первой странице случайно прочитала, что Вы хотите "конструктивной критики"...
> Это, конечно, хорошо, когда столько чистых и тёплых мыслей... конечно, может, я всего не прочитала...
> Вы попробуйте хоть слоги в строчках считать что-ли: в рифмованных строках их должно быть одинаковое количество.
> "Умение" подобрать рифму к слову - это ещё не стихи.
> 
> Простите, если обидела. Я вижу, что у Вас чистая и добрая душа, которую тянет к высокому. Это совершенно естественно и очень хорошо.
> Но мой Вам совет - выбирайте на выставление только безоговорочно хорошие произведения. Потому что в таком объёме информации их можно просто не заметить.



Привет. спасибо за критику. Действительно, во многих стихах нарушен ритм. Но вот со слогами я не соглашусь. Хорошо если речь идёт о двусложных стопах. Ямб, Хорей, там всё ясно. А как быть с трёхсложными? Дактиль, амфибрахий? Кроме того, большинство моих стихов, на первой странице, мои начинания. В них конечно же очень много недочётов.
Я не претендую на звание Поэта, этому нужно учиться очень долго. А я учусь. Я выставляю сюда не столько СТИХОТВОРЕНИЯ, сколько свои мысли и душу :) Вы меня нисколько не обидели.

Да, и ещё. Помнится, один мой питерский друг-поэт мне сказал, что конечно складывая стихи надо стараться следовать канонам, но если об этом только и думать, получится уже не стихотворение. Всё таки любое творчество подразумевает душу, порыв, а не слепое стремление соблюдать правила написания.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Очень много прекрасных стихов, которые мне у тебя нравятся, все даже не процитируешь. 
> А этот сегодня наверное про меня. Спасибо


Привет, сестрёнка. Спасибо тебе в 1000 и 10000000 раз за то, что не забываешь заглянуть ко мне. Я рада, что мои стихи тебя трогают, нет, не просто рада - счастлива!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Читая твое стихотворение - я вижу себя....великолепно пишешь....правда, умничка!!!



Сердечно благодарю :) Очень рада, что и тебе понравилось, надеюсь, что видимся не в последний раз :) Забегай по-чаще :)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Котенок  я хочу сказать тебе большое спасибо за твои стихи особенно за "волчонка" от всех тамбовских волков  респект


Спасибо! Буду стараться написать ещё что-нибудь стоящее :) Респект и вам! Тамбов-Москва- forever!

----------


## Anton

*Котёнок Джу*,

*Привет! Хотел только сказать - СПАСИБО Тебе за Твоё светлое творчество! Некоторые произведения я перечитывал по нескольку раз. Так близко мне это!*

P.S. Кстати, если у Тебя будет интерес и время, посети, пожалуйста мой "Прозаический Сад". Я поместил там рассказ "Последнее Письмо". Хотелось бы иметь твой отзыв! Спасибо, Котёнок!

----------


## Татьянка

> Я исчезаю ненадолго и навечно,
> Я исчезаю каждый день и бесконечно,
> Я исчезаю в ночь и в утренний рассвет,
> Я вроде рядом с вами, вроде - нет.
> Непредсказуема, наивна и мудра,
> Я ангел света, в то же время - сатана,
> Во мне сплелись две совершенно разных сути:
> Я и огонь, и я - комочек ртути.
> Могу любить я горячо и нежно,
> ...


:eek: Оччччччччччччееееееенннннннньььььььь тронуло!!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:  

Ты растворяться, растворяйся,
Но с головой не расставайся!!!!
Порой обманчива так дружба,
Что призадуматься бы нужно.....

Но и не верить ведь нельзя,
На то они и есть друзья!!!!
Люби, цени и растворяйся,
Но с "головой не окунайся"!!!!!:wink:

----------


## Roberta

*Котёнок Джу*,

Совершенно с тобой согласна, что творчество подразумевает  присутствие души, но поэзия - это очень сложное творчество, которое складывается из многочисленного количества компонентов, в которые входит и ритм, и рифма... Они придают музыкальность стихам, легкость для восприятия. Стихотворным канонам не нужно следовать, их нужно чувствовать. хотя возможны и отклонения от них, как, например, при написании текстов песен. Но они будут называться именно "текстами песен", но не "стихами".
Слова, исходящие из души - это прекрасно, но не нужно забывать о том, насколько богат русский язык: к каждому слову или выражению можно подобрать огромное количество синонимов, которые ни только не исказят душевного смысла, но, возможно, и украсят его.
 Я искренне желаю тебе творческого роста! Огромный плюс тебе, что не обижаешься на критику.

----------


## dAnte

Джу, молодчинка!!!! Не заглядывал к тебе со старого форума, и не жалею что сейчас заглянул! Кстати, в твоих стихах много личного, ты не стисняешься выносить это на обозрение?

----------


## Влюблён

Милашка родненькая ты моя,
ты как всегда на высоте,
критиковать? - да никогда,
Уж лучше мне быть на костре.
Я так горжусь что мы с тобой друзья,
Я знаю ты всегда будеш моя,
выходиш замуж - это хорошо,
Ведь жизнь вся впереди ещё.

Ты просто суппер, просто молодец,
На счёт поэзий ты творец,
И я надеюсь будеш продолжать,
И наслажденье будеш всем давать.



Целую в ручки, ножки и в жывотик по-немножку!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Игорю.

Привет... ты греешь мою душу с новой силой
Привет... Ты освещаешь темный мой тоннель
Я слышала сегодня голос милый
И стало мне немножечко теплей.
Ты знаешь, я совсем пропала
В потоке безрассудного досуга
Я истину-иголочку искала
Но с каждым днём себя теряла, друга...
In vino veritas - не правда, не бывает
И капли истины в напитке горьком
Он лишь надеждой ложной окрыляет
А протрезвеешь - снова всё без толку...
Прости, наверное не нужно было
Мне говорить о горестных исканьях
И главное тебе сказать забыла:
Я очень сильно по тебе скучаю!

----------


## Влюблён

От Игоря


Я рад что душу согреваю,
Я рад что мы с тобой друзья,
Тихонько песню напеваю,
О том что ты всегда моя:smile:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Джу и Влюблённый  :Oj:  Извиняюсь, что влезла в личную переписку :biggrin:  , но очень здорово  :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

> *Слёзы матерей. 
> 
> Что такое слёзы матерей? 
> Это боль разлуки долгих дней 
> Это радость за своих детей 
> За родителей своих и за мужей 
> Уважайте их святые слёзы 
> Что не замерзают и в морозы 
> Слёзы что согреют, приласкают 
> ...


Просто нет слов!!! *апплодисменты*

----------


## Влюблён

*Весёлая Нотка*,
 Спасибо Нотка веселушка,
и не волнуйся сильно так,
мы не стисняемся сказать о нашых чувствах,
ведь это правда иль забыли все о нас

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
*Влюблён*,



> мы не стисняемся сказать о нашых чувствах,
> ведь это правда иль забыли все о нас


:eek: .... я что-то пропустила....
Пардонте, но можно попросить продолженьеца....очеееееееенннньььь понравилось начало!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Влюблён

*Татьянка*,
 всё началось уже давно,
мы с Джу женаты в интернете,
всё так сложилось как в кино,
как у Влюблённого и у Джульеты

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Я не могу всего рассказать вам
Я не могу до конца вам расскрыться
Вы не поверите горьким слезам
Вам не дано ими умыться
Я не хочу, чтобы кто-то однажды
Тихо кому-то украдкой сказал:
"Слышь, а у этой жизнь то ужасна"
Он же всей моей жизни не знал.

Набросок. Блин... начальство тут пьянствует, сбивает с толку. Начала вроде вдохновленная, а начальство с бухгалтерией: "Мля, на куй, ..., ..., ...., ...." Своим матом весь настрой сбили, музу прогнали. Хоть плачь блин.

----------


## Влюблён

*Котёнок Джу*,
 не плач, всё будять зашибись

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка,
> всё началось уже давно,
> мы с Джу женаты в интернете,
> всё так сложилось как в кино,
> как у Влюблённого и у Джульеты


:rolleyes:  :Oj:  
Красивая сказка, красивый роман!!!
Как жалко, что лишь виртуальный....
Я понимаю, что это обман,
Для нас, друзей- ненормальных....

Не могут две близких души
Соединиться в реальном мире... :Oj:   :Tu:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Все наши встречи не случайны -
Хитросплетения судьбы.
Дано ли разгадать нам тайну,
Зачем же встретились все мы?
В чей я судьбе сыграю роль?
Какую? Может роковую?
Кому-то принесу я боль,
Другому душу исцелю я.
Для третьего я стану камнем,
Который тянет лишь на дно.
Четвёртому соломкой стану...
Но есть единственное Но!
Какой бы роли не сыграла
В судьбе другого человека
Уроки жизнь всем преподАла
Для достижения успеха!

----------


## Татьянка

> Все наши встречи не случайны -
> Хитросплетения судьбы.
> Дано ли разгадать нам тайну,
> Зачем же встретились все мы?
> В чей я судьбе сыграю роль?
> Какую? Может роковую?
> Кому-то принесу я боль,
> Другому душу исцелю я.
> Для третьего я стану камнем,
> ...


 :Oj:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

Привет Катенок, рад был тебя видеть у себя в гостях. Вот зашел и к тебе... почитал, подумал, мне до тебя еще далеко))) 
Я не люблю писать что-то серьезное, а то что весело для меня не всегда нравиться другим)) Но я не расстраиваюсь, потому что пишу в первую очередь для себя! Вот и тебе советую того же и не нужно просить критики, если ты не хочешь стать прославленной поэтоссой))
Восхищен, расстроган, влюблюн!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ребят, помните моё стихотворение, посвящённое Любимому Мопсу? Вот виновник торжества. на фото ему всего 3 месяца, таким он был 10 лет назад. Выставляю фото сюда, потому что моя темка, посвящённая Домашним Питомцам умерла вместе со старой версией форума, а до новой лапки не дотягиваются

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ну и для тех, кто уже забыл, как я выгляжу. Я та, что брюнетка. А блондинка - моя знакомая. Сидели в "Золотой вобле", общались, оттуда вот ток эту фотку и можно показать, остальные пусть лучше останутся за пределами ваших взглядов :biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ночь. Луна светит в окошко
Ресторан уже закрывается
"Можно  я поиграю немножко?
"Поиграй, а вдруг понравится?"
Пальцы тронут струну несмело,
Зазвенит торопливый аккорд,
"Вот играет парнишка умело!"
"Помолчи, дай послушать-то хоть!"
И домой уж никто не торопится,
Завороженно смотрят на сцену,
Официанты в такт музыке топчутся,
Позабыв, что закончилась смена.
Вот последний аккорд... тишина...
И парнишка в потёртой джинсовке
В ночь уйдёт, где играет весна
Но запомнят его надолго...
Пролетят разудалые годы
И придёт снова тот музыкант
"Можно я поиграю?" и сходу
Оживёт старик-ресторан...

----------


## Romasia

Котенок Джу! 
Огромное тебе спасибо от всех пацанов которые вернулись с ада, за твое велиоклепные стихи о Войне! 
Я знаю, что с небес смотрят те, которые остались там и понимают, что благодаря таким как ты их не забудут люди и понимают что не зря ложились там. Гораздо лучше оставить свою жизнь там, нежели прожить пустую жизнь! Иначе нам цена грош, если мы не будем помнить их кровавый долг!

Еще раз поклон тебе до самой земли!

----------


## Влюблён

Да Джулька, ты талант,
и я устал тебе об этом говоримть,
ты просто поэто-гигант
и продолжаю я тебя любить

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Нет. Таланта нету у меня
Есть лишь глубокое стремленье
Вам подарить, мои друзья
Души горящей тленье.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Котенок Джу! 
> Огромное тебе спасибо от всех пацанов которые вернулись с ада, за твое велиоклепные стихи о Войне! 
> Я знаю, что с небес смотрят те, которые остались там и понимают, что благодаря таким как ты их не забудут люди и понимают что не зря ложились там. Гораздо лучше оставить свою жизнь там, нежели прожить пустую жизнь! Иначе нам цена грош, если мы не будем помнить их кровавый долг!
> 
> Еще раз поклон тебе до самой земли!


Рома, солнце, здравствуй. Честно говоря не ждала такого вот радужного отзыва :) Мы с тобой уже говорили насчёт моих стихов, насчёт твоих. У нас есть много перекличек с тобой, много общих мыслей. И я надеюсь, что когда-нибудь нас с тобой услышат. Очень надеюсь. Не для того, чтобы оценили наш талант, не для того, чтобы написали жёсткую критику, а для того, чтобы услышали наши с тобой мысли, узнали нашу душу, поняли, наконец, что в сердцах обитателей Земли ещё живы вера в добро, надежда на лучшее, память об ушедших, стремление к миру и любви. Спасибо за отзыв, спасибо за то, что не отказался от общения. За дружбу.

----------


## kraev

Привет девушка! Почитал с удовольствием твои стихи. Умничка, вижу что на месте не стоит творческий процесс, и это радует! Иначе для  чего на свете живём?)))) Напоминаю, что завтра 16 мая мой концерт в Москве(http://www.alex-kraev.narod.ru/2_afisha/afisha.html), надеюсь, что ты будешь в числе почётных зрителей))))))))))) Можешь и друзей своих пригласить:wink:  Пока!

----------


## Влюблён

*Romasia*,
*Котёнок Джу*,
 ребята, вы и в самом деле молодцы

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Лёша, привет, дорогой. Спасибо за столь высокую оценку :) правда не ожидала, обычно ты меня критикуешь. А тут прям расхвалил, значит действительно есть прогресс, что действительно не может не радовать. Наконцерте я, разумеется, буду. Иначе каким бы я была админ... ну короче ты понял. и ещё, поменяй аватар, мне этот не нравится :rolleyes:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Romasia*,
> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  ребята, вы и в самом деле молодцы


Игорь, сейчас буду ругаться. Сейчас. Ток скалку или сковородку найду и буду ругаться! ПОЧЕМУ ТАК РЕДКО МНЕ ПИШЕШЬ???

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Безжалостное время несёт меня вперёд
Два года пролетело, наступит третий год
Я без тебя два года прожила уже
А образ твой преследует в прозрачном мираже
Мне память режет сердце, бьёт душу на куски
Меня тоска изводит, братишка, помоги
Я каждый день пытаюсь забыть тот страшный сон
Пожар, твой крик, машину, молчащий телефон
Я буду жить, ты слышишь? Я обещаю жить
Но помоги пожалуйста память мне убить
Тебя я помню вечно, но я хочу забыть
Тот страшный миг, ту ночь, где перестал ты жить.

Я люблю тебя, Серёжка. Помню и люблю.*

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Безжалостное время несёт меня вперёд
> Два года пролетело, наступит третий год
> Я без тебя два года прожила уже
> А образ твой преследует в прозрачном мираже
> Мне память режет сердце, бьёт душу на куски
> Меня тоска изводит, братишка, помоги
> Я каждый день пытаюсь забыть тот страшный сон
> Пожар, твой крик, машину, молчащий телефон
> Я буду жить, ты слышишь? Я обещаю жить
> ...


слеза по щеке...
защемило... заболело...
так знакомо... так страшно...
ночь... машина... последние слова любви...
и теперь боль на всю жизнь...

----------


## Влюблён

*Котёнок Джу*,
 ненадо милая, не бей
а то я напугаюсь блин и заболею)))(шутка)

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Tu:   :flower:   Спасибо...........



> Но помоги пожалуйста память мне убить
> Тебя я помню вечно, но я хочу забыть


Отпусти её , Сережа, отпусти...
Душу, сердце на двое не рви.
Не забудет, верь мне, никогда!!!
На двоих одна у вас была душа....

Но покоя в сердце милом нет,
Страшный ждет от туда, ведь, привет,
Отпусти, как птицу к небесам,
За тебя поставим свечку в храм!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Спасибо, за поддержку! Татьяночка! Я тебя очень люблю!

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо, за поддержку! Татьяночка! Я тебя очень люблю!


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Romasia

Джулия! Вот мой ответ на все слова! Посвящается всем правильным: кто помнит, знает, понимает, кому не чужды такие понятия как: совесть, порядочность, отзывчивость....  Вас сейчас очень мало, единицы! 


Спасибо вам, что вы нас не забыли
Читая ваши строки и приятно нам
Мы понимаем нам нас не зря похоронили
Мы не хотели оставаться там

Да не хочу я говорить мы становились очень злыми
И басмачей мы резали жестоко
Не виноваты мы нас сделали такими
Без тех друзей нам было одиноко

Война - будь проклято собачье слово
И тишиной там невозможно насладиться
Тела детей летят домой все снова, снова
Ведь по второй никак им не родиться

Не верьте кто говорил что им не страшно
Мы также плакали, ведь каждый человек
Но уходили мы из жизни не напрасно
И живы будем, раз не забудут нас во век

Да не забыть как ротного убили
За пять минут пошел на небеса
По стопочке мы малой пригубили
И говорил: хочу к жене, она краса

Ну а потом решил он искупаться
Пошел с улыбкой думой о жене
И вот он взрыв ему уж не подняться
И кровь его стекала по стене

Ну а еще я часто вспоминаю
Сидим в окопе молча курим 
И до сих пор я ту минуту проклинаю
И не забыть кровавый след мне пули

Я отвернулся посмотреть на небо
Эй Леха посмотри как там красиво
Ты че молчишь? Смотрю обрубок его тело
Мое лицо тогда было не мило

И в тот момент забыв про безопасность
Я выглнул смотрю идут два духа
И не почувствовал тогда опасность
Я их обоих резал очень долго

И убивали нас когда я вспоминаю
Нас окружили четырех ребят
О боги иногда вас проклинаю
Ну почему ж не цените солдат

Нам был приказ стоять на мертвом месте
Нас четверо патронов на двоих
Покинув пост мы мертвым грузом двести
Туман в глазах и мир для нас затих

И мы тогда стреляли очень метко
Без тренировок, вот вам лучший тир
Промахивались тогда мы очень редко
Совсем чуть-чуть почище делали мы мир

И в  тот момент мы выжить не хотели
Одна задача: духов больше бы убить
Они идут, орут, толпа их не редеет
Их три десятка удалось нам прихватить

Когда Колян ко мне домой нес похоронку
Он посидел всего за пол часа
Ведь матери осталось жить уже не долго
Уже два трупа: мой и моего отца

Да и жалеть нас в принципе не надо
Уж лучше тех, кто ждали нас живых
Еще разок спасибо, стихам мы вашим рады
Чтоб звук войны навечно бы затих!

Я не поэт и пишу редко, так что....

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ром, я уже тебе написала о своём дичайшем восторге от этого произведения. Надеюсь, что я тебя уговорю на то, чтобы ты его выставил отдельной темой, потому что надо, чтобы это стихотворение, эту гениальность прочла не только я и мои гости, но и все форумчане, кому не чуждо поэтическое творчество! мне безумно он понравился! Просто безумно! 
Вообще я рада, что мы познакомились, крайне рада Слава Любавину, благодаря, которому мы так пересеклись и переплели наши жизненные пути!
Счастья тебе!!!
Джу!*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ром, извини меня, я тут чуток подредактировало твоё произведение, ты уж прости засранку, не удержалась!

Спасибо вам, что вы нас не забыли,
Читаем ваши строки и приятно нам,
Мы понимаем нас не зря похоронили,
Мы не хотели оставаться там!

Да не хочу я говорить, мы становились злыми,
И басмачей мы резали жестоко.
Не виноваты мы, нас сделали такими!
Без тех друзей нам было одиноко!

Война - будь проклято собачье слово!
И тишиной там невозможно насладиться,
Тела детей летят домой все снова, снова
Ведь по второй никак им не родиться…

Не верьте тем, кто говорил что им не страшно,
Мы также плакали, ведь каждый – человек!
Но уходили мы из жизни не напрасно -
И живы будем, раз не забудут нас во век.

Да, не забыть, как ротного убили.
За пять минут пошел на небеса,
По стопочке мы малой пригубили,
И говорил: «Хочу к жене, она – краса».

Ну, а потом решил он искупаться,
Пошел с улыбкой, думой о жене,
И вот он взрыв, ему уж не подняться,
И кровь его стекала по стене…

Ну, а еще я часто вспоминаю:
Сидим в окопе, молча курим, 
И до сих пор я ту минуту проклинаю,
И не забыть мне след кровавый пули.

Я отвернулся посмотреть на небо: 
«Эй, Леха, посмотри как там красиво!
Ты че молчишь?» Смотрю - обрубок его тело,
Мое лицо тогда было не мило.

И в тот момент забыв про безопасность,
Я выглянул, смотрю - идут два духа,
И не почувствовал тогда опасность,
Я их обоих резал очень долго…

И убивали нас когда, я вспоминаю,
Нас окружили четырех ребят.
О, боги, иногда вас проклинаю,
Ну почему ж не цените солдат?!

Нам был приказ: стоять на мертвом месте,
Нас четверо, патронов - на двоих,
И пост покинули тяжёлым грузом 200,
Туман в глазах, и мир для нас затих…

А мы тогда стреляли очень метко,
Без тренировок, вот вам лучший тир!
Промахивались тогда мы очень редко,
Чуть-чуть почище сделали мы мир!

И в тот момент мы выжить не хотели,
Одна задача: духов больше бы убить!
Они идут, орут, толпа их не редеет,
Их три десятка удалось нам прихватить.

Когда Колян ко мне домой нес похоронку,
Он поседел всего за пол часа,
Ведь матери осталось жить не долго,
Уже два трупа: мой и моего отца!

Да и жалеть нас в принципе не надо,
Уж лучше тех, кто ждал там нас живых.
Еще разок спасибо, стихам мы вашим рады.
Чтоб звук войны навечно бы затих!

----------


## Romasia

Тебе все можно! Все что хочешь!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Ты радостна и светятся глаза,
И мир прекрасней кажется, чем раньше,
Теперь вас двое, катится слеза
От радости о том, что будет дальше.
Ты бережёшь теперь себя вдвойне,
Ты смотришь в мир теперь совсем иначе,
Ты все отдашь кровиночке своей,
И радость ты свою ни от кого не спрячешь!
До совершенья чуда ты считаешь дни,
Ты ждёшь ребёнка трепетно и нежно!
А город Северный для ВАС зажжёт огни,
Чтоб ночью темной было безмятежно...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Нашла в своих "архивах"

В твоих глазах любви прошедшей грусть...
Разбились все мечты, не уцелели.
Ты ждал лишь от неё "Ещё вернусь"
Но ожиданья оправдаться не сумели...

Она ушла, ни слова не сказав...
Она ушла и растворилась где-то...
Она ушла и не вернёшь назад...
Она ушла, оставив без ответа...

Теперь девчонке ты не веришь ни одной,
Повсюду ждешь предательства гнилого.
И тот ребёнок, что сейчас с тобой
Не понимает жёсткости твоей порою

Прими совет, не мучай ты её,
Она в ошибке той не виновата.
Ты улыбнись улыбкою простой.
Как улыбался ты давно когда то...

----------


## Татьянка

> Нашла в своих "архивах"


 :Vah:   :Ok:  

Джу!!!!!!!!!! Я в восторге!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Джу!!!!!!!!!! Я в восторге!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*мяу! А я в шоке, что ты в восторге:eek: 
Мне это стихотворение почему-то не нравится... ВОТЬ!:biggrin:*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты радостна и светятся глаза,
> И мир прекрасней кажется, чем раньше,
> Теперь вас двое, катится слеза
> От радости о том, что будет дальше.
> Ты бережёшь теперь себя вдвойне,
> Ты смотришь в мир теперь совсем иначе,
> Ты все отдашь кровиночке своей,
> И радость ты свою ни от кого не спрячешь!
> До совершенья чуда ты считаешь дни,
> ...


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:  
Я увидела другую Джуууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И она меня больше радует!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Приветствую ВАС Друзья. Что-то совсем редко заходите ко мне в гости. Подарите мне вдохновение, а то я погибаю... Не пишется ничего и всё тут.

----------


## Anton

_Ты - есть и это очень важно!
Краса моя, мне даришь грусть и радость!
Твои потоки длятся безотказно
Мне - прямо в сердце, уделяя благость!

Ты, Муза! А я - на коленях
Тебе под ноги возложу цветы!
Пусть наши души не сложены во звеньях,
Но мы - едины в радуге мечты!

Не бойся одиночества, с тобой я!
Пусть целый мир восстанет, как один!
Твои стихи твержу так часто я,
Что слог мой личный, стал мне нетерпим.

Тебе - любовь! Тебе - души молитва!
К Тебе лететь - желанье сердца моего!
Пусть Одиночество и выглядит, как - бритва!
Не верь ты ей! Не верь, врагу назло!_

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне это стихотворение почему-то не нравится... ВОТЬ!


:eek: ...ни чё ты не понимаешь в колбасных нарезках, ррррр!!!:biggrin: *

Anton*,



> Ты, Муза! А я - на коленях


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Я ничего не пропустила? Здорово написано!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Молния сверкнула и пропала,
И снова в Небе полуночном тьма...
Раскатом грома Небо нам сказало:
"О, берегите люди Вы себя"




Есть предложения, что дальше написать?

----------


## Татьянка

> Есть предложения, что дальше написать?


:wink: ...подумаюс....и завтра отвечу, ок?

----------


## Anton

> Молния сверкнула и пропала,
> И снова в Небе полуночном тьма...
> Раскатом грома Небо нам сказало:
> "О, берегите люди Вы себя"
> 
> Есть предложения, что дальше написать?


Но после грома - дождь благославенный.
Но после ночи - спасительный рассвет.
Пусть настроение твоё, как ветер переменный...
Взирающий на небо, получит свой ответ...

----------


## Sunny

А мне бы вот так хотелось продолжить:
Не забывайте данное Вам право
Смеяться и грустить, творить и созидать
А легкого пути, увенчанного славой 
Не стоит у небес просить и счастья ожидать...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Браво, ребята!!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!

----------


## dAnte

А ведь действительно м0л0дцы!

----------


## bobsan

> Она ушла, ни слова не сказав...
> Она ушла и растворилась где-то...
> Она ушла и не вернёшь назад...
> Она ушла, оставив без ответа...



да, очень романтично!!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Молния сверкнула и пропала,
И снова в Небе полуночном тьма...
Раскатом грома Небо нам сказало:
"О, берегите люди Вы себя"

Но после грома - дождь благославенный.
Но после ночи - спасительный рассвет.
Пусть настроение твоё, как ветер переменный...
Взирающий на небо, получит свой ответ...

Не забывайте данное Вам право
Смеяться и грустить, творить и созидать
А легкого пути, увенчанного славой 
Не стоит у небес просить и счастья ожидать...*

*Вот так всеобщими усилиями родилось новое стихотворение! Спасибо Антону и Sunny!*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

В кровь разбиваю руки,
Рву душу на куски
Ничто не помогает
От стонущей тоски
Что ждёт меня сегодня
Что завтра, что потом
Мне холодно, но что-то
Жжжёт сердце как огнём
Хочу пропасть навечно
Хочу умчаться прочь
Мне мысли навевает
Моя подруга ночь
Я умираю тихо
Обратно нет пути
Порезать вены б лихо
И навсегда уйти


Навеяно мыслями о прошлом...

----------


## Багиррра

вот зарегилась, буду теперь почитывать...красиво и необычно...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Багиррра*,

Привет, спасибо, что зашла. Выставляю тебе на суд стихотворение ;)

*Не молчи дорогой, мой родной и любимый,
Хоть мне слово скажи, не кричи - я ранима.
Много в жизни с тобой мы прошли рука в руку,
Но сейчас пустота, заметелила вьюга..
Ты ведь любишь меня, я конечно же тоже,
Только наша любовь на любовь не похожа,
То молчишь, то кричишь, но мой вопрос без ответа -
Ну скажи мне родной, разве кончилось лето?
Ты пойми дорогой, что меня ты теряешь,
У меня есть другой, ты об этом не знаешь.
Мне он нравится очень, нам вдвоём хорошо,
Только ноченькой тёмной очень мне тяжело...
Я влюбилась в него или кажется это?
Снова вспыхнуло в сердце позабытое лето,
На душе у меня гроза-ураган,
От любви пред глазами лёгкий синий туман...
Помню летний я дождь, целовались тогда,
Я забыла про всё, я забыла тебя,
Никогда-никогда не любила я так...
Ну скажи дорогой, как случилося так?
Всё проходит, и дождик ушёл в светлый день,
За окошком меня ругала сирень.
Мне сирень говорит: "Что же делаешь ты?
Твои чувства обман, ты на крыльях мечты,
Разобьёшься о чувства как об острые скалы,
Подожди, оглянись, не его ты искала!"
Но мне сердце своё не зажать, не закрыть,
Я его продолжаю, продолжаю любить...
Наши встречи покрыты интимною тайной...
И хоть кажется мне, что нашлись не случайно,
Не могу я на две разнестись половинки,
В сердце жаркий огонь, а вот в разуме льдинки.
Он мне шепчет "Люблю", я молчу лишь в ответ,
Не могу сказать "Да", не могу сказать "Нет"
Дорогой, мой любимый родной, и хороший,
Ну скажи, ну за что мне всё это, за что же?
Боже мой, я в смятеньи, кого ж я люблю?
И тебя и его, помоги я молю!
Жить во лжи это страшно, больно, ужасно!
(А про то уж молчу, что это просто опасно)
Ну скажите же мне дорогие мужчины,
Как случилось, что оба вы - моя половина?
Что же лучше скажите семья или страсть?
По земле ли ходить или в пропасть упасть?
Боже мой, помоги мне хоть ты разобраться,
Мне с любимым уйти или с мужем остаться?
Понимаю, что нет мне прощенья за это,
Но во всём виновато наше позднее лето...*

----------


## Влюблён

ты как всегда умничка :Oj:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Влюблён*,

Спасибо огромное. :Oj:

----------


## Багиррра

гениально, и бывает же такое))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Предрассветный туман мягко стелится
Я смотрю на тебя и не верится
Мы когда-то давно повстречались с тобой
То ли осенью поздней, то ли ранней весной
Снег летел и летел, до земли снег тот таял
В ослепительно белом ты наряде стояла
Я к тебе подошёл, нас окутал туман
От любви неожиданной закружил нас дурман
Что с нами было потом - я уже и не вспомню
Мы с тобой разошлись, мы расстались с любовью
А сейчас как тогда стелет белый туман
Это что? Де жа вю или просто обман?

----------


## Гуслик

Интересно. Стихотворение пишет Скорпион от имени то ли Весов, то ли Близнецов. Хотя и Лев - полигамен. Короче: Все наши беды от.....

----------


## Настя

Здорово, просто обалденно, молодчина!!!!

Ждем-с и твоих отзывов, милый котенок

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Скажу "Прощай", смахну слезу,
К тебе вернуться не сумею,
С собой на Север увезу
Порыв любви, твоё смятенье.
Ты не ответишь ничего,
Ответить гордость не позволит.
Лишь передёрнется плечо,
Отпустишь ты меня на волю.
И я пойду в ночной простор,
Я оглянуться не посмею,
Ведь я не выдержу укор -
И не вернуться не сумею...

----------


## Великая Артистка

> И я пойду в ночной простор,
> Я оглянуться не посмею,
> Ведь я не выдержу укор -
> И не вернуться не сумею...


замечательные строчки, очень близко мне по духу....

Вообще почитав твои стихи могу сказать одно: твои стихи читать легко, но они заставляют о многом задуматься, продолжай в том же ключе!!!  :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

> Предрассветный туман мягко стелится
> Я смотрю на тебя и не верится
> Мы когда-то давно повстречались с тобой
> То ли осенью поздней, то ли ранней весной
> Снег летел и летел, до земли снег тот таял
> В ослепительно белом ты наряде стояла
> Я к тебе подошёл, нас окутал туман
> От любви неожиданной закружил нас дурман
> Что с нами было потом - я уже и не вспомню
> ...


СУПЕР!!!!!! =))))))))

----------


## bobsan

поздравляю со свадьбой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

совет да любовь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Багиррра

Праздравляюшки со свадьбой!Пусть вся ваша жизнь будет как медовый месяц:сладкой, пьянящей, страстной, нежной, только радость, счастье, любовь,детский смех будут всегда рядом!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 ДЖУ, СОЛНЫШКО НАШЕ ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ!!ДОШЛА ДО ТВОЕЙ ТЕМКИ НАКОНЕЦ-ТО!!СТОЛЬКО ВСЕГО ПРОЧЛА, ДАЖЕ ПРОСЛЕЗИЛАСЬ!!ОДИН СТИХ ХОЧУ НА МУЗЫКУ ПОЛОЖИТЬ"НАШИ ВСТРЕЧИ НЕСЛУЧАЙНЫ!"ОТЛИЧНЫЕ , МУДРЫЕ И ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ СТИХИ, ЕЩЁ НЕ ВСЁ УСПЕЛА ПРОЧЕСТЬ, ВЕРНУСЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!ОТЛИЧНО СМОТРИТЕСЬ С МУЖЕМ, ХОРОШАЯ ПАРА!!!ДАЙ ВАМ БОГ ДОЛГИХ, СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ ЛЕТ ЖИЗНИ СОВМЕСТНОЙ!!!Я ТЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!ЦЕЛУЮkiss  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   Я так за тебя рада!!!! Роднюля моя, живите долго и счастливо, и самое главное не растеряйте в быту романтику ваших отношений!!! И жду новых романтичных стихотворений!!! :Aga:   :Oj:  рррррррррр.....kiss

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*2 года... много? или мало? 
Знаешь, странно. Когда после радостного события проходит 2 года, кажется, что это было давно-давно, так давно, что уже и не все детали помнишь. А ведь, когда ждал это событие, думал, что никогда не забудешь какое оно было. но вот, дождался, перегорел и время старательно сглаживает все углы и неровности... а вот если это событие было не торжественным? Ты ведь понимаешь, о чём я?
Хочешь я тебе расскажу, как всё было? Тогда было также жарко и душно, как сегодня. Весь день меня что-то тревожило, буквально не могла найти себе место. Вечером я легла спать рано, болела голова. Как уснула не помню... мне снился странный сон... Мы шли с тобой по берегу моря... ты и я... Ветер ворошил твои волосы, мы о чём то смеялись. Я захотела купаться и вошла в воду... Волна появилась незаметно, она надвигалась на меня, а я никак не могла развернуться и пойти на берег. наконец, усилием воли я повернула голову. Какой-то удар, взрыв, оглушающий писк, пожар, ржавые обломки от светофора, грузовик, охваченный огнём... Я проснулась... Меня охватил безумный страх, страх, который невозможно описать, страх, когда немеет всё тело, когда невозможно сосредоточиться и взять себя в руки... "Его больше нет" - мысль промелькнула и пропала, я даже не успела её поймать... Нащупала мобильник под подушкой, набрала твой номер... секунда, ещё одна, и ещё... Пугающая тишина... А потом, как ножом по сердцу "Абонент не отвечает или находится вне зоны доступа сети". набираю ещё и ещё. Я тогда ещё не верила, что тебя больше нет. "Абонент недоступен"... наверное, твой телефон уже сгорел... Я села на кровати... Мне холодно, надо бы пойти и взять одеяло, но я боюсь шевельнуться, как будто бы мои движения подтвердят весь этот ужас... потом я видимо забылась... Разбудил меня звонок телефона... Я встала - ноги не слушались... Я шла, забыв, что мне приснилось ночью, но кто-то не хотел чтобы я ответила на звонок, я споткнулась обо что-то и упала на колени... Но трубку снять успела... "Здравствуйте..." Потом туман... "Сергей погиб сегодня но..." Сон ураганом ворвался в мою память. Слёзы невозможно было остановить... Я не ответила, положила трубку. Потом было какое-то забытье, очнулась я, всё также сидя на коленях, зарёванная, опустошённая... Как я почувствовала твою смерть? Не знаю, Серёжка, наверное всё-таки у нас была астральная связь... Да, что была?.. Я сижу и пишу свои мысли, а ты сидишь напротив, смотришь на меня, улыбаешься, что-то говоришь... Я не слышу... Живым не дано услышать мертвого... Но ты сейчас рядом... Мгновение..Ты рядом... скоро уйдёшь.. На этот раз навсегда. Я отпускаю тебя... И люблю... Навсегда..*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Любовь - она такая штука
Не поддаётся ни чему
Для одного - святая мука
Второму - луч, разверший тьму
Одной - любовь - завоеванье
Другой - романтика и боль
А третьей ничего не нужно
Она сама и есть Любовь.*

----------


## bobsan

> 2 года... много? или мало?


:frown: хорошо написано! и очень трогательно....:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> Любовь - она такая штука


:rolleyes:  :Ok:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  ррррррррррррррррррррррррррррррр..............

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Котёнок Джу*,

Давненько я не заглядывал к тебе!
Со свадьбой поздравил ещё во время свадьбы и ещё раз скажу...МИР ВАМ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  

Твои стихи и рассказы заставляют мурашки бегать по телу!!!!!!!!!
Очень трогает, спасибо!

Ты талант от Бога и душа твоя показана в твоих творениях! :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Кресты у дороги как стражи  стоят,
Глядят водителю вслед.
Они нашу память так чутко хранят
О тех, кого уже нет.
И каждый венок кричит: "Берегись,
Там дольше крутой поворот,
Притормози же, не поленись,
И смерть мимо в сумрак уйдёт"
Дорожных историй с печальным концом
Так много, и день ото дня
Становится больше дорожных крестов
И  меньше молодняка...
Водитель не мчись, успеешь потом
Сыграть с судьбою в рулетку
И тоже когда то станешь крестом -
Судьба же стреляет метко.*

----------


## Катарина

Котёнок Джу! Я потрясена!!! Такие замечательные стихотворения! Столь пропитаны смыслом, чувствами, преживаниями... Действительно, очень трудно подобрать верное слово, чтоб выразить свои эмоции по этому поводу! Просто СУПЕР! Спасибо тебе за творчество!!! :flower:

----------


## molotok

Мамуля, дорогая! Прочитала всю твою темку и была в восторге. Замечательные стихи, статьи. очень нравится твое творчество! Молодец! буду ждать новых шедевров

----------


## Snegik

> *Любовь - она такая штука
> Не поддаётся ни чему
> Для одного - святая мука
> Второму - луч, разверший тьму
> Одной - любовь - завоеванье
> Другой - романтика и боль
> А третьей ничего не нужно
> Она сама и есть Любовь.*



очень понравилось. просто слов нет. Молодец!!! :Ok:

----------


## Umka

> Дорожных историй с печальным концом
> Так много, и день ото дня
> Становится больше дорожных крестов
> И  меньше молодняка...


Достал печально я конец,
Вы думали маньяк?
Решился - буду я, отец,
С женою делать молодняк!

:wink:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Я с тобою разделю любовь,
Всю её мы выпьем без остатка,
И пройдёмся по обрывкам снов,
Воспоминаний наших терпко-сладких!

Мы не будем вместе никогда,
Нам не дал Господь такого блага.
Но наверно такова судьба -
Не удержимся от рокового шага.

Наша осень будет сниться нам,
Наш Залив, Наш Лес и Наше Поле!
Зная, что не сбыться всем мечтам,
Душу рвём пронзительно, до боли.

Нам Господь не дал такого блага -
Быть всегда друг с другом... лишь любить...
По моим щекам струится влага,
Осень нашу мне уж не забыть.

Не молчи, родной мой человечек,
Песенку про Звёздочку напой.
Ты в моей душе теперь навечно,
Пусть с другим я... Но всегда с тобой.*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Серый пес по улицам бродит,
В дождь, в мороз, в жару, в снегопад,
У палатки мясной носом водит,
Провожает до школы ребят.
Помнит детство - весёлые годы!
Как играл с малышнёй на ковре,
Как лакал из мисочки воду,
Как гулял он на поводке.
Помнит день - непогода стояла,
Как сидел и хозяина ждал,
Как сирена у "Скорой" визжала,
Но бедняга не понимал...
Он не знал, что теперь не вернётся
Он в уютный и тёплый свой дом,
Что на утро другое проснётся
Не домашним, а уличным псом.
Он тоскливо идёт к магазину,
Где когда-то хозяина ждал...
Смотрит пёс умным взглядом в витрину,
Где ж хозяин, куда он пропал?
Серый пёс на улице лает,
Он хозяина ищёт пять лет,
Только он никогда не узнает,
То что друга любимого нет...*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Вернись ко мне, я так прошу!
И подари мне вновь надежду!
Лелеять хочется мечту,
Что снова будет всё как прежде!

И разлетятся на куски
Осколки прошлых серых будней,
Любить я буду вопреки,
Я стану снова безрассудной!

Вернись ко мне, я так молю,
Хочу к любви я прикоснуться,
Поверь же, я тебя люблю!
Позволь мне в счастье окунуться!

Вернись ко мне я так прошу...
И подари мне вновь надежду...
Лелеять хочется мечту,
Что снова будет всё как прежде...*

----------


## БьЯнКа

Супер...очень много клёвых стихов - жизненные, со смыслом. Много стихов понравилось, но особенно те, которые ты писала своему погибшему другу Сергею. У меня тоже умер друг, но не от болезни и его тоже звали Сергей! Умничка, так держать!!!! Надеюсь будешь и дальше радовать нас своим творчеством)))

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   РОмантизьм хде? :Tu:  :mad:  Убери слёзки!!!! 
А, если серьезно, то всё очень тронуло!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Спасибо всем за отзывы!!! 

В последнее время совсем нет вдохновения, не знаю, может семейная жизнь так влияет? Или может то, что я совсем не вижу отзывов Звёздочки, Волдеда, Виталика10, Наташи Шмель, Мусяни, Паши-Америка? Друзья, где вы? Куда Вы пропали?

----------


## bobsan

а мы ждем с нетерпением когда новые стихи выставишь!!!

----------


## Anton

_Какие вы чудные, милые -
Мои поэтэссы красивые.
Мои одарённые, тайные
С глазами сердечно-печальными.
С талантами, с силой разною,
С любовью к стихам безотказною,
Вы дарите мне света лучики,
Что тянутся, словно рученьки,
Ласкающие, будто пёрышки
Мою шальную головушку.
Вы льёте стихами-водицею,
Которую пить-не-напиться мне.
Поверьте, читая страницы,
Легко мне у вас очутиться.
Я духом и сердцем с вами,
Я восхищаюсь стихами,
Я утопаю в "потоках" -
В ваших волшебных строках...
И жизнь реальных "иллюзий"
Наполнена вами, о Музы!
Я, наслаждаясь "потоком"
Приближусь к тайным истокам,
Чтобы вкусить незабвенное -
Нечто невторостепенное!
Чтобы сказать несказанное,
Пережить новое, странное.
Чтобы сразить несразимое
И ощутить то незримое,
Что лишь в душе, сердце кроется,
Но от меня не сокроется!

Какие вы чудные, милые -
Мои поэтэссы красивые.
Мои одарённые, тайные
С глазами сердечно-печальными._

----------


## Umka

*Котёнок Джу*,
 нашёл тебе подходящую картинку

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ой, Умка, солнце, какая прелесть!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> нашёл тебе подходящую картинку


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :Aga:  Очень подходит нашему Котёнку!!!

----------


## bobsan

Прислал  Котенок фото мне,
Теперь компьютер мой в огне,
В нем вирус скачет тут и там,
Скачу я по его следам.
А он пронырливый зараза,
Поймал его уже три раза,
Ну ты подруга удружила,
Такую каку подложила…

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Прислал  Котенок фото мне,
> Теперь компьютер мой в огне,
> В нем вирус скачет тут и там,
> Скачу я по его следам.
> А он пронырливый зараза,
> Поймал его уже три раза,
> Ну ты подруга удружила,
> Такую каку подложила…



:redface: :redface: :redface: Обалдеть. Сань, клянусь, ничего не присылала тебе. Каким образом был прислан вирус?

----------


## Umka

*bobsan*,
 кстати, мой комп оказывается рассылал вирусы по мылу. А я и ни сном ни духом об этом не знал. точнее это были не вирусы, а спам, реклама всякая, виагра и прочее. а вирус сидел в компе, я его почикал уже вроде, но неприятный осадок остался. это ж я тоже кому-нть свинью подложил. Так что со всяким может случиться такая лабуда, если не вовремя обновлять антивирусные базы или не следить за почтой. Я подозреваю, что мне оно пришло по msn от сотрудника, у которого таки и была бацила. так как я в этом отношении тёртый калач и на провокации типа знакомств или порнухи давно не поддаюсь

----------


## bobsan

возможно, но это было сообщение по аське
с подписью, сам комп так не делает

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Саш, боюсь что делает. Потому что эта же ссылка вчера пришла на мою аську в 7 вечера с аськи моего мужа, хотя он этой аськой не пользуется года два

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,

хорошо, я погорячился!
приношу свои извенения!!!
видимо действительно сам делает разсылки...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
> 
> хорошо, я погорячился!
> приношу свои извенения!!!
> видимо действительно сам делает разсылки...




Ничего страшного :) Не извиняйся :) Я не злюсь :)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Я не желаю, чтоб ты ложью прикрывался,
Я не хочу молчанья твоего,
Ты от меня как будто отказался,
И изменить не в силах ничего.

Я ухожу. Куда? Тебе ли нужно
Знать место пребыванья моего?
Я верила в твою святую дружбу,
Теперь же я не верю ни во что...

Жестоко? Вряд ли. Просто я мешаю,
Я лишь свернула с твоего пути.
Я только одного не понимаю...
Зачем позволил мне с тобой пойти?

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Друзья, я так по вам скучаю
Друзья, мне холодно без вас
И вновь я отзывы читаю
Мне не хватает их сейчас
Ну объясните, почему?
Куда внезапно испарились
Вернитесь, я вас очень жду
Вы все сегодня мне приснились
Во сне (как будто наяву)
Мы пели песни наши дружно
Друзья, вернитесь, я вас жду
Пишите мне...
Мне это нужно...*

----------


## Deep_Angel

Кот, не знаю, снилась ли я тебе, ну вот, зашла...
Ты, как всегда, молодец :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Я нашла столько красивого, близкого, понятного для себя:rolleyes: 
Спасибо тебе!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Настроение переменчиво - 
То лёгкий ветер, будто бы весна..
То лето легкое, недолговечное,
То злой мороз зимы, кусочки льда...
Я - ветер лёгкий, дождинка слабая,
Огонь пылающий последнего листа,
Снежинка лёгкая, чуть-чуть усталая,
И солнце жаркое... Всё это - я...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Эх, чувствую пора наверное эту темку закрывать... Через пару дней перекопирую все стихи и попрошу её удалить... Жалко конечно, но видимо так надо

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,
 не спеши делать неисправимые шаги, лучше сама почаще заходи , чтоб другие видели и тоже заходили

----------


## Клава

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Привет, Джулька! Сто лет здесь не появлялась, но вот сегодня что-то меня сюда привело... 
Прежде всего хочу поздравить тебя!!! Прости, маленькая, что с таким опозданием...  Надеюсь, что ещё не так поздно... Свадьба - не день рождения, это ж повод для поздравлений как минимум на год! :wink: 
А твои стихи... Твоя боль... Её так много.. неужели она не утихает? неужели ВРЕМЯ, тот самый лучший доктор, совсем не лечит??
Это здорово, что ты всё время пишешь о НЁМ, но пусть он в твоих стихах будет живым, пусть вам в твоих стихах будет вместе хорошо, светло, радостно... 
Извини, если "лезу" не в своё.... Но твоя индивидуальность, твоя неповоторимость меня не могут оставить равнодушной... Марина...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Зелёный холм перед рекой,
Люблю смотреть на дальный лес...
Я помню, как вдвоём с тобой
Летали мы в страну чудес!
Я помню как ты целовал, 
Как обещал, что будешь рядом,
Я помню, как ты обнимал
Меня своим лучитым взлядом.
Я помню, как дарил тепло,
Как согревал в зимы морозы,
Мне становилось так легко,
Когда стирал рукой мне слёзы...
Мы дотянулись до любви!
Ты мне достал звезду, дал в руки!
Но всё в один исчезло миг,
И мы с тобой теперь в разлуке.
Стою одна, смотрю на лес,
И вновь, и вновь я вопрошаю,
Куда, хороший мой, исчез?
И как вернуть тебя не знаю.
Блесни мне лучиком во мгле,
Дождём пролейся над рекою,
И подари вновь счастье мне
..........................................
Я всё ещё живу тобою.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> *Котёнок Джу*,
>  Привет, Джулька! Сто лет здесь не появлялась, но вот сегодня что-то меня сюда привело... 
> Прежде всего хочу поздравить тебя!!! Прости, маленькая, что с таким опозданием...  Надеюсь, что ещё не так поздно... Свадьба - не день рождения, это ж повод для поздравлений как минимум на год! :wink: 
> А твои стихи... Твоя боль... Её так много.. неужели она не утихает? неужели ВРЕМЯ, тот самый лучший доктор, совсем не лечит??
> Это здорово, что ты всё время пишешь о НЁМ, но пусть он в твоих стихах будет живым, пусть вам в твоих стихах будет вместе хорошо, светло, радостно... 
> Извини, если "лезу" не в своё.... Но твоя индивидуальность, твоя неповоторимость меня не могут оставить равнодушной... Марина...


*

Приветики :)
Спасибо огромное за поздравления!!! ОЧень приятно их получать :) Спасибки!!!

А теперь про стихи... Боль не утихнет никогда, эта та боль, которая не отпустит. Время не лечит, время просто стирает яркое воспоминание впечатлений от прожитого, оставляя лишь смазанный кадр... Он жив... он живёт во мне, но по ночам так горько, так одиноко, несмотря на то, что теперь по ночам согревает муж... И когда становится совсем невтерпёж, я сажусь на крело и беру блокнот... и пишу... Пишу, чтобы рассказать хоть кому-то о своих переживаниях... Мой доктор - стихи. ничто так не успакаивает, как поэзия, ничто так не осветляет как рифма... 
Спасибо тебе Мариш за эти строки. Мне наверное приятнее всего, когда кто-то меня поддерживает в этом безутешном горе... Мне ведь до сих пор нужна такая вот поддержка... Нужно, чтобы кто-то поговорил со мной об этом... Всё таки бумага это молчаливый собеседник, она не может сказать тебе ласковое слово... А иногда это слово так нужно. пиши, я буду ждать...*

----------


## bobsan

> И подари вновь счастье мне
> ..........................................
> Я всё ещё живу тобою.



ОГО!!! ДЖУ!
да ты ростешь!!!!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Деечка моя, котеночек :Oj:  !!я снова с тобой :Aga:  !!!!прочитала новые стихи, даже прослезилась немного :Tu:  !!!Люблю тебя, моя принцессаkiss  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  !!!

----------


## Angelus

Приветик. :flower:  
Вот наконец-то добралась до твоей странички, прости, что долго шла. 
Спасибо большое за стихи, они очень чувственные, нежные, красивые, а грусть, что пропитывает строчки твоего творчества - неповторима.  
Удачи тебе в дальнейшем, вдохновения, а грусти, только в стихах, но не в жизни. 
Заходи в гости, всегда буду рада.kuku

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,
Котик, мне что же, тоже начинать всё копировать??? Не хацу!!!! Оставайся здесь :Aga:  
спасибо за новые прекрасные стихи :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Хотел сообщить, что у тебя два новых фэна-поклонника: (слева-направо) Тахимас Валентино де Луна и Тахимас Чабан!
Мы ждём тебя и твоих обновлений!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Блудница.

Ложь вплетая в разговор,
Ты со мною распрощался
Ты любви невинной вор
Всласть со мною наигрался

На осколки льда разбил
Мою детскую мечту
Говорил мне, что любил
В глаза запрятав пустоту.

Народ мне вынес приговор,
И нарёк меня блудницей,
Я же выдержу укор
Но не сумею измениться

Ты научил меня любить
Страстью грешной покорять
Отдаваться, уходить,
И ничего невозвращать.

Кто-то крикнет "Ну-ка прочь!
И не смей сюда ходить"
За тобой пойду я в ночь
Только так смогу я жить

Ложь вплетая в разговор
Я ушла и попращалась
Я любви невинной вор
Страстью вдоволь наигралась

07.11.2007.

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :eek:  :Vah:   :Ok:   :flower:   :Oj:  
Я в ауте..... так на тебя не похоже.....( я про смысловую нагрузку)СИЛЬНО!!!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Ложь вплетая в разговор
> Я ушла и попращалась
> Я любви невинной вор
> Страстью вдоволь наигралась


 :Ok:   сильно!

----------


## Элен

> Я - ветер лёгкий, дождинка слабая,
> Огонь пылающий последнего листа,
> Снежинка лёгкая, чуть-чуть усталая,
> И солнце жаркое... Всё это - я...


Джуль,здравствуй,прости,что  пишу  редко  отзывы,просто  читаю...После  прочтения  твоих  стихотворений  такое  чувство,что  хорошее  не  напишешь,а  грусти  тебе  добавлять  не  хочется - у  тебя  итак  незарастающая  рана. 
Мне  жаль,это  нельзя  ничем  унять,ничем  помочь,а  пишешь  ты  очень  красиво  и  проникновенно.
Котёночек,посмотри  на  жизнь  по-новому,так  случилось,так  должно  было  быть,а  ты  реши  для  себя,что  всё,что  не  доделал  он,должна  успеть  ты,живи  за  двоих,у  тебя  появятся  новые  сила  и  энергия.
 Не  исчезай,ты  нам  нужна,даже  с  грустными  стихами...После  их  прочтения  так  дорожишь  тем,что  имеешь.:smile:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> *Друзья, я так по вам скучаю
> Друзья, мне холодно без вас
> И вновь я отзывы читаю
> Мне не хватает их сейчас
> Ну объясните, почему?
> Куда внезапно испарились
> Вернитесь, я вас очень жду
> Вы все сегодня мне приснились
> Во сне (как будто наяву)
> ...


Джу, я уже  пишу!!!  :Aga:  Не грусти!  :Oj:  Мы все рядом... :Aga:  И помним тебя  :Oj:  
[IMG]http://*********ru/65683m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Осенняя

Полетел, да солнца дотянулся
И упал, как будто бы обжёгся
Лист к берёзе-маме не вернулся
Лист упал... и наступила осень

Осень наступила рыжей лапой
На тропинки, городские переулки,
И привычно дождик с неба капал
И гуляка-ветер выл в проулке...

И хотелось мне лишь в эту осень
Весело смеяться и кружиться
Листики подбрасывая в небо
Мне хотелось полететь как птица...

А сегодня... снова бродит осень
И она как будто постарела...
К солнцу лист уже она не бросит...
Да и я конечно повзрослела...

Мне уже совсем не веселится
Осень дарит мне воспоминанья...
...................................................
Над дорогой рыжий лист кружится
Исполняя каждого желанье...*

----------


## bobsan

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! КОТЕНОК!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ ВО ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!! КОТЕНОК!!!
> СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ ВО ВСЕМ!!!


*
МУР :) Спасибки :)*

----------


## Anton

Кис, кис, kiss!
С Днем Рождения, КОТЁНОК!
Я поднимаю рюмку с вином, за исполнения твоих заветных желаний! Дзинь!
Пусть у тебя будет всё то, чего нельзя купить ни за какие деньги! Дзинь!

А теперь - танцы!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Anton*,

Спасибо Антошка!!! :071:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ехали мы с Юлькой в поезде из Питера после концерта, я ей застилаю полку, потому что Юлька устала уже, и у нас с ней происходит вот такой диалог: 

Я: Юлька, прикинь до чего докатилась? С подушкой разговариваю! 
Ю: Это как? 
Я: Я ей говорю "Залезай" (в наволочку) 
Ю: А она? 
Я: "не хочу" 
Ю: А ты? 
Я: "Залезай говорю" 
Ю: А она? 
Я: "Не хочу" 
Ю: А ты? 
Я: "Всё равно залезешь", ладно Юлька иди спать, я с ней (подушкой) уже договорилась 

:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

*Котёнок Джу*, :biggrin:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Котёнок Джу*,
 привет подруга :Oj:  !!!твои новые стихи, просто супер :Ok:  !!!один уже хочу!!:biggrin:  :Aga:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Приветик солнц :))) Забирай любой стих :) :rolleyes:  Кстати на какой глаз положила?:biggrin:

----------


## Гуслик

ПРивет, давно не был... Спасибо, очень порадовала про подушку- не бросай этот стиль, у тебя это всё чаще проскакивает, - это золотая жила твоя. "Блудница" по смысловому наполнению (как Таня правильно заметила) - очень даже хороша, - растёшь! а по написанию недоработала, видно торопилась. Не обижайся, я любя - я-то знаю как ты можешь работать над строкой. :smile:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> ПРивет, давно не был... Спасибо, очень порадовала про подушку- не бросай этот стиль, у тебя это всё чаще проскакивает, - это золотая жила твоя. "Блудница" по смысловому наполнению (как Таня правильно заметила) - очень даже хороша, - растёшь! а по написанию недоработала, видно торопилась. Не обижайся, я любя - я-то знаю как ты можешь работать над строкой. :smile:



Привет. Давно не появлялась.:rolleyes: 
Спасибо огромное за отзыв.  :Oj:  
"Блудница" действительно написана несколько коряво. Но этот стих ко мне пришёл в машине, когда я ехала с работы, и я его записала по памяти, а доработать как всегда теперь не могу. Ушло вдохновение. Куда ушло, правда, непонятно. :biggrin: 
Вот так всегда, когда в жизни все спокойно и нет никаких бурь и страстей -  стихи и муза мерно спят... :Jopa:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Откапала свой блакнотик, где 6 лет назад писала своим первые стихотворения... Даже и не знаю... писать их тут или нет...

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,

давай выкладывай!!
будем ждать..

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Окей... 

Это стихотворение я писала видимо находясь в глубокой дипрессии.
Сейчас попробую разобрать свой корявый на тот момент почерк :)

Сердце моё разбилось на части
И осколков его не собрать.
Карты упали поверх черной мастью
И мне нечем их покрывать
Чёрные карты значат разлуку
И в них судьбы моей суть
Я потеряла лучшего друга
И его мне уже не вернуть
...................................

Вновь я гадаю, но снова и снова
Черные карты лежат предо мной
Подарите мне такую подкову,
Ту, что полна счастливой судьбой.
Подкову  я эту повешу над дверью
И о счастье согреет мысль
И может тогда я снова поверю
В полную радости жизнь. 

Итак, а теперь надо посчитать, в каком году я это написала... Я училась в 9 классе, значит это было 7 лет назад. 2002 год.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

А вот этот стих написан в 2001 году, откуда помню - не знаю. Но...

Стояла девушка пред камнем гробовым
И прошептала: "Жаль, что умер молодым
Мой первый друг, мне бывший верным
О как же жаль, что был ты первым,
И что так крепко ты любил..."

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Это посвящение. У моей лучшей подруги погиб трагически лучший друг и тогда я написала вот это стихотворение...

В холодный вечер вновь
Ты вспомнишь про любовь
И будешь ты страдать от слез и снов
Его любила ты
Но были лишь мечты
О том, что будете жить вместе вы.

Не плачь! Слезами не поможешь ты себе
Не плачь! Лишь горда улыбнись своей судьбе
Пускай не быть вам вместе на земле
Но знай, навеки в сердце жить твоей весне...

Он часто говорил
Что лишь тебя любил
Что без тебя жить больше нету сил
И пусть его уж нет
Но в сердце твоем след
Оставил он... [_дальше не могу разобрать_]

Поверь! Вы встретитесь когда-нибудь ещё,
На небесах давно все решено
Ты просто улыбнись ему во сне
И прошепчи: "Я помню о тебе..."

(Юле, 08.04.  10:40)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*"Дождик с неба каплет, каплет
Он надежду с верой дарит..."
"Дождь уносит все мечты,
И закат, где отгорели 
Детства розовые сны"

****
"Вы любите дождь?"
"Что простите?"
"Дождь. Он дарит надежду".
"Надежду?"
"Мне показалось Вы усмехнулись?"
"Вам показалось. Простите ещё раз."
"Это Вы меня простите"

Дождь стеной. Рука любовно дотронулась до щеки человека, который ещё пару дней назад любил...
Как же он любил дождь. Он всегда говорил, что небесные капли смывают зло, что золотые струйки на окне - не слёзы... А как он любил листопад. Даже в 18 лет он готов был часами гулять в осеннем лесу, разглядывать деревья, подрасывать в небо рыжие весёлые листья, падать на ковёр, усыпанный золотом и багрянцем. Как она ненавидела сидеть рядом с ним по вечерам на холме и смотреть, как солнце медленно исчезает за лесом. Что может быть в этом интересного? Полезного в конце концов? А он не любил искать пользу в романтике. Закат - отражение любви, листопад - веры, а дождь - надежды. Ещё пару дней назад она готова была оспорить эти мятежные мысли. А сейчас... Проливной дождь в осенний вечер. Ирония судьбы? С ним прощалось все то, что он так любил. На бледных щеках застыли слезинки... Нет. Это не слёзы. Это надежда, что когда нибудь он вернётся. Намокшие осенние листочки прилипли к крышке гроба. Гроб. Смерть. Страх. Нет. Она мотнула головой. Это вера в то, что ему будет лучше там. На какое-то мгновение дождь стал утихать, и из-за серых облаков проглянул луч уходящего солнца. Любовь. Его любовь к жизни... И её любовь. К нему. 
"Пора".
Журналисты не плачут. Она смотрела на закат, стук лопат становился все приглушённее... Сегодня последний вечер, который она проведёт с ним. Надо посмотреть, посмотреть на закат. Вдруг получится увидеть то, что видел он? 
Дождь снова усилился. Она сгребла в охапку листья и аккуратно положила их на свежий холмик. 

Он сидел на мокром камне. 
Ещё несколько минут назад он был самым счастливым ребёнком на свете. Его родители снова вместе, они приехали на пикник в самое красивое место на свете, они будут вместе смотреть закат. Солнце - оно как мама, тёплое, нежное и красивое. Когда оно прячется от луны становится немного грустно, но ведь на утро луна отступит и солнышко вернётся... 
Вой сирены... Закат... Крик отца... Тело мамы с ножом в спине... Как солнышко могло стать врагом? Как? 
"Дорогой, давай скорее, мне кажется скоро начнётся дождь"
"Да, милая, надо только овощи порезать. Беги к нашему "столику", я сейчас"
Мама, весело смеясь, воздушно вспархивает и легко, словно лань, бежит к аккуратно растеленной скатерти, отец, покапавшись в машине, бежит за ней.
"Милый, боже! какая красота! Ты смотри какой закат! Это чудесно..."
Что случилось? Неужели из-за самого прекрасного произошла непоправимая беда. Зачем? Почему он не успел остановиться? Почему?
Ливень больно бил его по голым плечикам, темнота покрывала собой все вокруг, лишь огни сирены освещали поле. "Ненавижу. Ненавижу тебя, ты слышишь, солнце?"

Обычный московский перекрёсток. Дождик привычно моросил, капли звонко разрывали лужи, а через долю секунды становились ровными кругами, быстро разбегавшимися по краям. Она, глупо улыбаясь, пыталась привести в порядок мокрую юбку. Он торопливо искал что-то в карманах.
"Простите Бога ради. Задумался. Возьмите мой платок"
"Я такая неловкая. Тороплюсь. Извините, что налетела на Вас"
"Ничего. Эти чёртовы лужи. Мне так неудобно"
Она подняла голову. На мгновение они столкнулись взглядами.
"Вы любите дождь?"
"Что простите?"

Они встретились и разошлись. Романтик, когда-то потерявший детство и реалист, однажды поверивший в сказку.*

*Простите, если заставила вас, друзья, грустить. Я давно не писала прозу. Но сегодня ночью вдохновение ко мне пришло. Вот его подарок.*

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,
 все также грустно...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

11 лет назад, гуляя с мамой на даче, я увидела мопсика. Славную девочку Гайду. Милая, добрая, ласковая, она покорила мамино сердце. Я же, мечтавшая о собаке, стала уговаривать маму купить мне мопсика. Через несколько месяцев в нашей квартире появился маленький бежевый комочек. Толстенькое курносое счастье. 
Помню первый вечер. мы налили маленькому кефир и он за две минуты его вылакал, растолстев прямо на глазах. Потом, посапывая, дремал у меня на коленках. 
Помню нашу первую прогулку, когда Кай, боялся сделать шаг и посмотреть по сторонам. несколько месяцев подряд наши прогулки были пробежкой от дерева, к которому я носила Кая на ручках, до подъезда. Потом знакомство с соседским бультерьером и нежнейшая с ним дружба. Марта (бультерьерина) воспитывала Кая, играла с ним, учила его. И мопс в один прекрасный момент понял - он бультерьер в миниатюре. Страх не был знаком ему. Он смело бросился на ротвейлера, который за два месяца до этого распрол ему спину. Бросился и победил.Больше мы ротвейлера того не видели. Он не боялся крупных собак. Дружил со всеми, кто его уважал. Защищался отчаянно, когда на него нападали. Охранял дом лучше любого кавказца. 
Больше всех он любил маму. Папу уважал. Но слушался он только меня. Мопсу в каком-то смысле не повезло. Ему по породе было предписано лежать на подушках, но попал он в руки юного кинолога, и целыми днями он изучал нелёгкую собачью службу. В день по шесть часов он проводил на улице, обучался командам, общался с собратьями. 
Когда ему исполнилось 6 лет, мы переехали в новый дом. Переезд ему дался нелегко. Он тосковал по родному скверу, по друзьям-собакам, по любимой палатке, где его подкармливали булочками с изюмом. но постепенно освоился, привык. Появились новые друзья. 
Он не заметил как его хозяйка выросла, и ему было трудно понять, что она теперь чаще гуляет не с ним, а с людьми. Но он принял это. Когда она уехала жить в другой дом он конечно тосковал, но скрывал это с особой тщательностью. Когда же она приходила в гости, он, наверное, был самым счастливым псом на свете. 
Он старел. Ушки и голова поседели, он все меньше гулял, подолгу спал. однажды с ним случилась беда. Дикая боль в спине. Задние лапки отказались слушаться. Что с ним произошло, он не понял. мама позвонила мне на следущее утро. Я сорвалась и поехала с ним к врачу. Диагноз был следущим "Смещение позвонком и ущемление нерва". Уколы, таблетки. Мы купили все и помчались домой. первый укол он перенёс мужетсвенно, как и всегда... Без звука. на следущий день мама вся в слезах позвонила и рассказала, что стали ему делать укол и наша терпеливая собака начала плакать. Слезами. Человеческими. Он кричал так, будто его резали. И это пёс, который никогда не пищал от боли, за всю свою жизнь. Позвонили знакомому врачу. Он, выслушав нас, сказал, что удивлён, что наша собака все ещё жива и не умерла от болевого шока. Нам выписали лекарство, используемое при реанимации животных в дозировке на взрослого человека, весом в 80 кг. Чтобы хоть как-то облегчить страдания собаке, мы дали ему обезболивающее. Я в это время искала врача-невропатолога, искала хоть какую-то зацепку и информацию. 
на следущий день Каю стало лучше. Он радостно гулял, кушал, даже пытался играть. У меня появилась надежда. 
Вечером ему опять стало плохо. Отнялись и задние и передние лапки. На следущий день, когда я пришла Кай не мог встать, он не мог есть, хоть и хотел, не слышал и не видел. Появились проблемы дыхания. Было принято самое тяжёлое решение... 

Любимому Мопсу! 

Расстревожит северный ветер, 
Воспоминания разворошит... 
Я в ответе, в ответе, в ответе, 
За того, кто рядом бежит. 
У него короткие лапки 
И смешной укороченный нос 
Дует ветер и ему очень зябко... 
Мой любимый, мой маленький пёс.. 
Ты конечно не помнишь то утро - 
Когда нашла тебя я , мальца. 
Ты цеплялся коготочком за куртку 
И дрожал, дрожал без конца... 
А может помнишь, как три раза в день 
Мы гуляли в любимом скверу, 
Как от солнышка прятались в тень, 
Как играли зимой на ветру... 
Всё проходит, летят твои годы - 
Ты стареешь, поседел на глазах, 
Не гуляешь уже в непогоду, 
По ночам всё ворчишь в своих снах. 
Но ты самый умный, хороший, 
И тебя, милый пёс мой, поверь 
Никогда, ни за что я не брошу 
Мой любимый, мой ласковый зверь... 

Я (С) 

И я не бросила. Я была рядом до самого конца. Прости меня, маленький мой. За все прости. Я очень люблю тебя. Очень.

----------


## myrzja

я ПОТРЯСЕНА!!!!! Замечательные стихи!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Самое главное, что написано всё с большой теплотой, искренностью и любовью!!! СУПЕР!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Спасибо огромное. :)

Я вернулась. Вернулась после нескольких месяцев отсутствия. Надо сказать, когда уходила - думала навсегда.
Но не могу. Не могу без песен, без вашего общения, без ваших фото. Многие из Вас для меня -  родные и близкие люди. и я вернулась к вам и ради вас.

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Спасибо огромное. :)
> 
> Я вернулась. Вернулась после нескольких месяцев отсутствия. Надо сказать, когда уходила - думала навсегда.
> Но не могу. Не могу без песен, без вашего общения, без ваших фото. Многие из Вас для меня -  родные и близкие люди. и я вернулась к вам и ради вас.


вот и правильно!!!молодец что вернулась!!Привет моя девочка!!! :Oj:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Без тебя. 
Без тебя я утром просыпаюсь,
Без тебя иду я на работу,
Без тебя смеюсь и улыбаюсь,
Без тебя - проблемы и заботы...
Без тебя мне с неба дождик дарит
Капельки своей святой воды.
Без тебя мне солнышко сияет,
Как когда-то это делал ты...
Года три... А может три столетья
Я прошла всё о тебе грустя.
И смириться и принять все это
Не могу, братишка, без тебя.

11.07.2008*

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> *Без тебя. 
> Без тебя я утром просыпаюсь,
> Без тебя иду я на работу,
> Без тебя смеюсь и улыбаюсь,
> Без тебя - проблемы и заботы...
> Без тебя мне с неба дождик дарит
> Капельки своей святой воды.
> Без тебя мне солнышко сияет,
> Как когда-то это делал ты...
> ...


привет котёнок!!!Не грусти, солнце!!! :Oj:  закмечательные стихи, светлые, хоть и грустные!! :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Просто потеряна цель,
Нечего больше терять.
Просто садишься на мель,
И дальше не хочешь бежать.
Просто не видишь солнца,
Просто нету моста.
Просто разорваны кольца,
Цепь уже не цела.
Просто ты потерялся
В круге сплошных проблем,
Но помни - ты не сломался,
Ты не ушёл совсем.
Не надо искать смысл жизни,
Он найдёт тебя сам.
Ты никогда не сдавайся,
Не дай прорваться слезам.
Путь наш короткий и долгий,
Тернистый и очень простой.
Можешь быть кошкой иль волком,
Но будь всегда сам собой.

(С)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Поступью мягкой, поступью лёгкой
В ночь я уйду, я останусь воровкой
Души мужские украв незаметно
Тенью уйду в своё первое лето
Ярким огнём разжигаю любовь
И не тушу за собой я костров
Эхом в ночи раздаётся "Вернись"
Но не приду снова в вашу я жизнь
Я - лёгкий фантом, и зачем я не знаю
То появлюсь, то опять исчезаю
Меня не удержишь, свободу любя
Я снова ищу другие края.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Собаки уходят за Радугу,
И в сердце застыла слеза.
Собаки уходят за Радугу,
Туда, куда людям нельзя.

Собаки уходят по-доброму
И зла ни за что не тая.
И снятся ночами глубокими,
Нам снятся собачьи глаза.

Собаки уходят доверчиво,
Мохнатой прильнув головой...
И тянутся дни бесконечные,
Надолго потерян покой.

Собаки уходят... Надолго ли?
Когда возвращаются вновь
Щенками пушистыми, добрыми,
И дарят свою нам любовь?

Ну почему не отмеряно
Вам господом чуть больше лет?
И ищем мы в небе потерянный,
По звёздам мерцающим след.

Собаки уходят за Радугу
Прикрыв золотые глаза,
Собаки уходят за Радугу...
Туда, куда людям нельзя...*

----------


## Танюша

*Котёнок Джу*,
 очень классно! :Ok:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Изнемогаю от страсти, от тайных желаний,
В поисках счастья, в томленьях, исканьях.
Жаром пылает уставшее сердце,
И никуда от чувств мне не деться.
кажется вот она Синяя птица,
Но улетела...Покой только снится.
Ночь будоражит, мысли тревожат,
И никто, ни за что мне не поможет.
Так повелел мне мой зодиак,
Так заведён звёздный мой знак,
Нету покоя ни ночью, ни днём,
Я родилась и водой и огнём.
Без приключений жить мне не в мочь,
Размеренность жизни гоню злобно прочь,
В небо летит душа ошалело,
И нет беспокойным скитаньям предела...*

----------


## Очарование

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Я сижу и рыдаю, прям на работе....


> Собаки уходят за Радугу,
> И в сердце застыла слеза.
> Собаки уходят за Радугу,
> Туда, куда людям нельзя.
> 
> Собаки уходят по-доброму
> И зла ни за что не тая.
> И снятся ночами глубокими,
> Нам снятся собачьи глаза.
> ...


бесподобно и очень печально.... спасибо тебе :flower: 
мне не раз приходилось сталкиваться с потерей четвероногих друзей...

----------


## bess

*Котёнок Джу*,
 так понятно, светло и грустно, плачу....спасибо большое...

----------


## smychok

> У него короткие лапки 
> И смешной укороченный нос 
> Дует ветер и ему очень зябко... 
> Мой любимый, мой маленький пёс..


После таких строчек мне самому захотелось стать этим мопсом)))
Приветики,*Котёнок Джу*, очень давно не виделись))) :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Поступью мягкой, поступью лёгкой
> В ночь я уйду, я останусь воровкой
> Души мужские украв незаметно
> Тенью уйду в своё первое лето


Ай-яй-яй!!! Воровать нехорошо, а уж тем более муррржской покой...

----------


## smychok

> Я вернулась. Вернулась после нескольких месяцев отсутствия. Надо сказать, когда уходила - думала навсегда.
> Но не могу. Не могу без песен, без вашего общения, без ваших фото. Многие из Вас для меня - родные и близкие люди. и я вернулась к вам и ради вас.


 ........

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Собаки уходят за Радугу
> Прикрыв золотые глаза,
> Собаки уходят за Радугу...
> Туда, куда людям нельзя...


Вот эта строфа, Джу - Поэзия с большой буквы.

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> После таких строчек мне самому захотелось стать этим мопсом)))
> Приветики,*Котёнок Джу*, очень давно не виделись)))
> 
> Ай-яй-яй!!! Воровать нехорошо, а уж тем более муррржской покой...


Привет!!! Очень дано не виделись, но это не беда, главное что мы не забываем о друзьях и всегда рады их появлению!

Я же аккуратно ворую :) Незаметно :)))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Вот эта строфа, Джу - Поэзия с большой буквы.


Я засмущалась аж... Спасибо :) Огромное!!!

----------


## smychok

> Я же аккуратно ворую :) Незаметно :)))


У меня можно не воровать - я тебе сам подарю!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гуслик

*Котёнок, маленький пушистый и грустный! И талантливый! 

С Днём Рождения!* 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Я ОПЯТЬ ВЕРНУЛАСЬ!!! УРА! Наконец-то закончился период моего непонятного настроения. Мне просто было нужно уйти на время... просто почувствовала себя тут лишней. всё ж таки не совсем я "ваша". но не могу я без вас. на форум захожу регулярно, смотрю все темки, читаю с превеликим удовольствием. У меня все очень ровно в жизни :) Ничего вроде нового у меня нету. Стихи не пишутся, опять же из-за того, что ничего не происходит. Хотя нет, вру. недавно написала, на три года знакомства с мужем. предоставляю на ваш суд:
*
В любви к тебе не нужно признаваться,
И объясняться тоже ни к чему.
Достаточно лишь только улыбаться,
В глаза смотреть тебе лишь одному.

Не нужно слов красивых, откровенных.
Не смогут чувства описать мои...
Не нужно фраз мне говорить проникновенных,
Чтоб смог понять моей большой любви

Ты в жизнь мою пролил так много света,
Ты воскресил во мне любви огонь,
Ты научил меня летать без ветра,
Ты звёзды для меня собрал в ладонь.

Ты научил меня любить и быть любимой,
Ты -ангел, золотце, ты - солнце, ты - мечта!
Тебя люблю я очень нежно милый,
Ты веришь мне? Скажи мне просто ДА!

07.04.09*

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Хнык, ну где же вы друзья?:frown:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> В любви к тебе не нужно признаваться,
> И объясняться тоже ни к чему.
> Достаточно лишь только улыбаться,
> В глаза смотреть тебе лишь одному.
> 
> Не нужно слов красивых, откровенных.
> Не смогут чувства описать мои...
> Не нужно фраз мне говорить проникновенных,
> Чтоб смог понять моей большой любви
> ...


...Кайфовый стих! Умница! Чувствуется душа широкая! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Молодец!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Хнык, ну где же вы друзья?





> В любви к тебе не нужно признаваться,
> И объясняться тоже ни к чему.
> Достаточно лишь только улыбаться,
> В глаза смотреть тебе лишь одному.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я ОПЯТЬ ВЕРНУЛАСЬ!!!


С возвращением, Юль)) :wink:и я - вернулась.... а куда ж мы, без нашего (моего точно), первого, в жизни форума?))))) Домой всегда тянет....))))) :Aga: :rolleyes:




> В любви к тебе не нужно признаваться,
> И объясняться тоже ни к чему.
> Достаточно лишь только улыбаться,
> В глаза смотреть тебе лишь одному.


Супер! Умница! Действительно.....слова не нужны!!!!!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Хнык, ну где же вы друзья?


[IMG]http://*********ru/866616.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Хнык, ну где же вы друзья?


Лично я тута!!!!
Чмок в ручку!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Привет, мои хорошие :) С ума сойти два года здесь не была, темку еле отыскала. Спасибо, что храните её, для меня это очень важно.  Новых стихов пока нет, поэтому и не пишу сюда, но думаю, что сейчас по весне вдохновение проснётся :))

----------


## Лев

*Котёнок Джу*, 
Март прошёл, котёнок нагулялся :Grin: 
Ждём, чтобы об этом стишонок написался :Yes4:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Брату

Если б был ты без вести пропавшим
Мне наверное чуть-чуть, но было б легче
Я конечно же страдала, но искала
И я знала бы - разлука ненавечно

Если б был ты где-нибудь неблизко
Я конечно тоже б тосковала
В поисках тебя летала б низко
Только все-равно, ведь я б летала..

Даже если бы с тобою разошлись мы
Ссорою разметив общий путь
Я уверена, что скоро мы нашли бы
Как друг другу нам себя вернуть.

Только нет возврата с той планеты
На которую однажды улетел...
И зову тебя:: НУ ГДЕ ЖЕ ГДЕ ТЫ?
Перекрикивая данный мне предел!

Не дозваться, и не достучаться...
Только эхо вторит мне шесть лет...
Без тебя пол жизни мне скитаться
И другой дороги больше нет...

20.07.11*

----------

